# Bettys Progress Journal



## Bettyboo

Here it is, not sure if its gonna be any good but what the hell. I will put what I have done from Monday.

Height 5 8"

Weight varies from 12. 3- 11 14 (stone)

Biceps 16"

Chest 32"

Waist 29.5"

15 minutes warm up cardio, depending on what muscle group ie stepper for legs, rower for back and cross trainer for chest and back days.

Also kickboxng 2x a week 2 hour classes and swimming x 2 a week.

(didnt go kickboxing this week, will resume again next week, babysitter on hols lol)

Monday - Chest & Back

Peck Deck 1x10 reps 7 plates ( i think these are 10 kg)

Supersetted with incline Flys 1x10 reps 16kg dumbells

Straight arm pull downs 1x10 reps 11 plates (first 10 plates are 10kg then after that they are 15kg)

Supersetted with

Reverse grip pull downs 1x10 to failure

Dead lifts 1x10 reps 30kg (first time doing this)

Tuesday swimming 20 minutes of lengths (was not counting how many lengths but did not stop)

Wednesday - Legs

Leg extensions 1 x 15 reps

supersetted with leg press reps til fail 260KG

Lying leg curl 1x15 reps 5 plates

Calf raises 2x15 9 plates

Squats olympic bar 1x20 reps 15kg each side

Thursday - Shoulders, Triceps and Biceps

Dumbell lat raises 1 x 10 reps or til failure 8kg dumbbells

Bent over lat 1x10 or til failure 6kg Dumbbells

Barbell curls Olympic bar1x10 reps or til failure 7.5kg es

Tricep pushdowns 1x10 or til fail 6 plates

supersetted with dips

Abs (done every day)

Leg raises with weights 3x 15 reps

Incline sit ups with weight (3kg dumbells)

crunches 3x15 reps

Twists x100

(I aim to add 10kg for machine and bar exercises and go up a dumbbell size each week. Current weights are my PB's)


----------



## WRT

Nice one will be following! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Wow youve got big Guns...

Is 16" not a typo????

Thats immense gunnage for a bird, well done


----------



## LittleChris

Nice to see a new journal and good luck in reaching your goals.

Any progress pictures to see what you are starting out from :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Another thing, how the hell is your chest 32" with those norks:confused1:


----------



## Ak_88

:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone tara for starting this:thumb:ill support and help you whenever i can mate.

Good luck


----------



## VforVictory

Hey! Just to say hi good luck with the journal!

I know its been said but 16" arms already! You must have heaps of potential!

LOL mine are 11" - i may as well give up now haha!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

"Quote

Another thing, how the hell is your chest 32" with those norks"

Thanks ladies and gents for support! I will put pics up in a bit there are some on my profile if you care to look. I have problems with resizing them so its easier to post them on my profile.

I just thought i didn't put my diet on or the supplements I take (ill do it in a bit) 32 chest is like underneath not the actual boobies that is the cup size silly - doh I thought you men were experts in that particular field???


----------



## Bettyboo

VforVictory said:


> Hey! Just to say hi good luck with the journal!
> 
> I know its been said but 16" arms already! You must have heaps of potential!
> 
> LOL mine are 11" - i may as well give up now haha!!!!


Thanks hun, much appreciated, i think my arms are small lol


----------



## IanStu

nice one Bets,,,look forward to the pics...any that are unsuitable for general public viewing you can PM me with em...cheers!


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye Up!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Aye Up!


Hello, Would much appreciate any criticism/advice or anything else you think may be of help. Anything from experience ladies would be most helpful.


----------



## ElfinTan

Depends what your goals are? And how long you've been training with weights!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Tara,

Good on you for starting a journal, am liking the 16 inch guns too!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Depends what your goals are? And how long you've been training with weights!


I have been training since November with weights - not done it before then. Short term goal to build as much as i can without AAS to see what I can achieve, and ultimate and long term goal is to be to compete (i do not think I can achieve a pro card, like that is just being silly and totally out of my reach) when and if I can get there, I have not crossed out the idea of AAS to help if necessary.


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Tara,
> 
> Good on you for starting a journal, am liking the 16 inch guns too!


Hehee thanks hun x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Here it is, not sure if its gonna be any good but what the hell. I will put wha
> 
> Monday - Chest & Back
> 
> Peck Deck 1x10 reps 7 plates ( i think these are 10 kg)
> 
> Supersetted with incline Flys 1x10 reps 16kg dumbells
> 
> Straight arm pull downs 1x10 reps 11 plates (first 10 plates are 10kg then after that they are 15kg)
> 
> Supersetted with
> 
> Reverse grip pull downs 1x10 to failure
> 
> Dead lifts 1x10 reps 30kg (first time doing this)
> 
> Tuesday swimming 20 minutes of lengths (was not counting how many lengths but did not stop)
> 
> Wednesday - Legs
> 
> Leg extensions 1 x 15 reps
> 
> supersetted with leg press reps til fail 260KG
> 
> Lying leg curl 1x15 reps 5 plates
> 
> Calf raises 2x15 9 plates
> 
> Squats olympic bar 1x20 reps 15kg each side
> 
> Thursday - Shoulders, Triceps and Biceps
> 
> Dumbell lat raises 1 x 10 reps or til failure 8kg dumbbells
> 
> Bent over lat 1x10 or til failure 6kg Dumbbells
> 
> Barbell curls Olympic bar1x10 reps or til failure 7.5kg es
> 
> Tricep pushdowns 1x10 or til fail 6 plates
> 
> supersetted with dips
> 
> Abs (done every day)
> 
> Leg raises with weights 3x 15 reps
> 
> Incline sit ups with weight (3kg dumbells)
> 
> crunches 3x15 reps
> 
> Twists x100
> 
> (I aim to add 10kg for machine and bar exercises and go up a dumbbell size each week. Current weights are my PB's)


Am I correct in understanding you just do 1 set of each of the supersets and the single sets with the exception of you abs?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yes, I do a few reps for warm up then do one set.


----------



## robisco11

finalllllly a journal!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Yes at the moment.


OK. Then my advice would be to change this. Your aim is to build muscle and doing 1 superset of 10-15 reps isn't going to get you there. Supersets are great and I love them but they are not always the best builder and to do just one set isn't going to get the intensity that you are trying to get from this kind of training. So to start with I'd change you split. You have to large bodyparts on the same day - chest and back. Split these, you could change to a push/pull legs kind of thing or maybe chest & arms or back & shoulders, chest & arms, legs. later this will probably change as your physique advances and you can see what you need to prioritise. But for the time being a basic split is probably advisable.

For chest I see you do no pressing and just flying kind of movements ie pec deck & flys. This should change for you to acheive your goals so go for things like incline press, decline press, flat press, dips. You presses can be with dumbells, barbell, smith machine or machine pressing. Go for 3 working sets (after suitable for you warm up sets) pyramiding the weight up. Rep range 8-12, that doesn't mean stop at 8 on your last set if you can get 12.....and if you can get 12 on your last set then you are not starting at a high enough weight.

I like your back exercises and would probably just throw in some form of row...be it with DB's, T bar, barbell, machine.

Ok for shoulders again you have no press...get one chucked in, along with your side laterals, some front raises and rear delts. When doing your bent over rear delts make sure you are hitting your rear delts and NOT you traps as is most likely the case. Sit on the end of a bench with your legs stretch out almost straight in front of you, lean RIGHT forward, let you hands with the DB's relax naturally at you side and now as you bring them up make sure they are slightly forward....so you can just see them out of the corner of your eyes ...if it was a clock face, left hand at 13 minutes to the hours and right hand 13 minutes past the hour. If you plan on competing them remember for ladies the shoulders can rarely be too big lol.

Ok Legs - start with your calves, something like seated and standing raises....and batter the fckers hahahaha. Try different things ie lower weight but higher reps or high weight low reps to see what works for you but do it for a period of time so you can see if it works or not.

Then things like squats - if you can do them

Press

Leg Extentions

SLDL

Leg Curl

Hypers

Ermmmmmm......is that everything covered lol.

Of course this is just ONE opinion in...well...in lots hahahaha!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> OK. Then my advice would be to change this. Your aim is to build muscle and doing 1 superset of 10-15 reps isn't going to get you there. Supersets are great and I love them but they are not always the best builder and to do just one set isn't going to get the intensity that you are trying to get from this kind of training. So to start with I'd change you split. You have to large bodyparts on the same day - chest and back. Split these, you could change to a push/pull legs kind of thing or maybe chest & arms or back & shoulders, chest & arms, legs. later this will probably change as your physique advances and you can see what you need to prioritise. But for the time being a basic split is probably advisable.
> 
> For chest I see you do no pressing and just flying kind of movements ie pec deck & flys. This should change for you to acheive your goals so go for things like incline press, decline press, flat press, dips. You presses can be with dumbells, barbell, smith machine or machine pressing. Go for 3 working sets (after suitable for you warm up sets) pyramiding the weight up. Rep range 8-12, that doesn't mean stop at 8 on your last set if you can get 12.....and if you can get 12 on your last set then you are not starting at a high enough weight.
> 
> I like your back exercises and would probably just throw in some form of row...be it with DB's, T bar, barbell, machine.
> 
> Ok for shoulders again you have no press...get one chucked in, along with your side laterals, some front raises and rear delts. When doing your bent over rear delts make sure you are hitting your rear delts and NOT you traps as is most likely the case. Sit on the end of a bench with your legs stretch out almost straight in front of you, lean RIGHT forward, let you hands with the DB's relax naturally at you side and now as you bring them up make sure they are slightly forward....so you can just see them out of the corner of your eyes ...if it was a clock face, left hand at 13 minutes to the hours and right hand 13 minutes past the hour. If you plan on competing them remember for ladies the shoulders can rarely be too big lol.
> 
> Ok Legs - start with your calves, something like seated and standing raises....and batter the fckers hahahaha. Try different things ie lower weight but higher reps or high weight low reps to see what works for you but do it for a period of time so you can see if it works or not.
> 
> Then things like squats - if you can do them
> 
> Press
> 
> Leg Extentions
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Hypers
> 
> Ermmmmmm......is that everything covered lol.
> 
> Of course this is just ONE opinion in...well...in lots hahahaha!


Thank you for your help. When you say shoulders can't be too big what did you mean - sorry to be dumb.


----------



## Dsahna

Stop being negative tara,why is it out of reach getting a pro card.

Believe in yourself


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Stop being negative tara,why is it out of reach getting a pro card.
> 
> Believe in yourself


Thanks hun!


----------



## ElfinTan

Because I've never seen a female whose shoulders were TOO big lol.


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok just got back from the gym, mixed things up a bit today Back and Biceps.

15 minutes cross trainer (felt like a change)

Assisted chins

1 x 10 plates 12 reps

2 x 9 plates 2 x 12 reps

1 x 8 plates 1 x 8 reps

1 x 9 plates 10 reps

1 x 10 plates 10 reps

Seated row

1x 12 reps 45kg

1 x 12 reps 55kg

1 x 12 reps 60 kg

1 x 12 reps 70kg

1 x 12 reps 80kg

(i thought i would be brave and try 90kg)

Mangaged 8 reps(PB)

(pyramid these)

Dead lifts oly bar

1 x 10 reps 15kg

1x 12 reps 25kg

1x12 reps 30kg(PB)

Preacher Curls

12 reps x 2 plates

12 " x 3 "

12 " x 4 "

6 reps x 5 plates (PB)

(pyramid these)

Dumbell curls

6kg Dumbbell 12 reps

8kg " "

10kg " "

12kg " "

14kg " 5 Reps (PB)

Cable Extensions

2 plates x 12 reps

3 " x " "

4 " x "  "

5 " x 5 reps (PB)

(pyramid)

Abs to finish

Not sure what these are called but lay on bench with weight in between ankles raise legs bend and back down straight legged low to the floor. 3 x 20 reps

inclines sit ups with 3kg dumbbells 3 x 20 reps

Machine thingy lol 60 (35 kg) 3 x 20 reps

Twists 100


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> finalllllly a journal!!!!!


i know took me long enough lol :smile:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok here is a list of the supps I take all is daily and in mg,

Amino Acid 1500 x2 in morning and x2 with each meal and 2xdirexctly after work out

Vit C 1000 timed release x1

Omega 3 1000 x 3

KR Evolution creatine 750 x 1 in morning 1 after lunch

Glutamine x3 tablespoons spread over the day mixed in with protein drink

multi food vits tied release 1 daily

chlorine instatol 500 x 2

On work out days i use thermabol x 3

I use pharna whey PHD protein have about 2 drinks a day.


----------



## Dsahna

Great work bets,keep the pbs coming and you know youre getting better


----------



## Bettyboo

15 minutes rower cardio

Chest

Inclines with dumbbells

12 x 10kg

12 x 12 kg

12 x 14 kg

12 x 16 kg

Peck Deck

worked up from 5 plates to 9 plates 12 reps each struggled with 12 reps on teh 9 plates but got there

Flat bench with oly bar (first time with this)

12 x bar only

12 x 5kg

12 x 15kg

12x 20kg (struggled with this)

Abs

Incline sit ups with 3kg dumbells 3 x 20

Leg thing with weights on a bench 3 x 20

Ab machine 1x 20 35kg 1x20 40kg 1x20 45kg

Twists 100


----------



## robisco11

looks like a good session

lots of ab work that! Makes me have sweats thinking about it..


----------



## Dsahna

Youll get used to tne oly bench mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks guys, have to do abs cause if you see the in the beginning pic you would see why. I have to say though ab work is working.


----------



## ElfinTan

Take the Kre Ev pre and post workout. I recommend 2 before and two after!


----------



## jess124

Just finished catching up on your journal. Great stuff, you look good, well done!


----------



## Bettyboo

jess124 said:


> Just finished catching up on your journal. Great stuff, you look good, well done!


Thanks hun much appreciate the encouragement


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok went gym monday tues weds, and today did legs

stepper 10 minutes

Leg extensions whooohoo managed the whole stack today PB

Leg curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 7

Calf Raises

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 9 PB

Thigh extensions

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 6 PB

Supersetted with squats (as leg press broke)

12.5 kg each side 12 reps

15 each side 12 reps

17.5kg each side 12 reps PB

Plus Abs

Also 2 mile walk today


----------



## Bettyboo

Had a super duper session at the gym today, think it was all the pent up stress lol I think I may have over done it but i like doing arms lol Oh I an half way home aswell

Cross trainer 15 minutes

Biceps curls

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 12 reps

6 plates x 12 reps PB

7 plates failed

Preacher Curls

2 plates x 12 reps

3 plates x 12 reps

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 12 reps

6 plates x 1 reps pb

Kick backs

12kg x 12 reps

14kg x 12 reps

16 kg x 12 reps PB

Dumbbell Curls

12 kg x 12 reps

14kg x 12 reps

16kg x 12 reps

18kg x 12 reps PB

20kg x 8 reps PB

Over head triceps things (with one dumbbell) Lying flat on bench

16kg x 12 reps

18kg x 12 reps

20kg x 12 reps

22kg x 12 reps PB

Cable extensions to finish

Started at 2 plates worked way up to 4 plates 12 reps each then 5 plates 8 reps Pyramided these back down to two plates.

Abs

inclines sit up with 3kg dumbells x 60

Flat bench leg raises with weight x 60

Ab machine thing 35kg x20

40kg x 40

Twists 100

Totally knackered after this work out but boy i needed it, am totally de stressed and happy.


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs today

10 minutes Stepper

Leg extensions

15 plates x 12 reps

16 plates (full stack) 12 reps

Leg curls

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 12 reps

6 plates x 9 reps PB

Calf raises

9 plates x 12 reps

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 12 reps

12 plates x 12 reps pb

Thigh extensions

8 plates x 12 reps

9 plates x 12 reps

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 8 and fail PB

supersetted with sqauts

30 kg x 12 reps

35 kg x 12 reps

40kg x 12 reps PB (struggled with theses & leg press today)

Leg press

180kg x 12 reps

240kg x 12 reps

290kg x 5 reps PB

Abs to finish


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Betty,

Check you out, there are PB's flying round all over the shop, you're doing really well chick!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello Betty,
> 
> Check you out, there are PB's flying round all over the shop, you're doing really well chick!


Thanks hun, will take a peak at your journal thingy in a bit x :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dsahna

Way to go tara,keep it up mate,real impressed with your progress


----------



## Bettyboo

Im finding it rather hard to type today my arms are aching that much lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha I wouldn't if I were you, not been in there in a while myself, my training has well and truly gone up the spout. I'm looking around at the moment for a new programme, I'm liking the look of strength training but am not sure what my goals are! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm can't you ask someone to write you an individual training plan? I like the heavy stuff personally it suits me better than lifting lots of reps with smaller weights, I just seem to be able to add each week at the moment, I mix it up a bit sometimes for a change and to shock the muscles. (I think thats what it does lol)


----------



## Bettyboo

Here goes today' effort

15 minutes cross trainer

Bench machine press

12 x 7 plates

12 x 8 plates

12 x 9 plates pb

Peck Deck

9 plates x 12 reps

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 5 reps PB

Inclines

14kg x 12

16 kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 2 pb

Abs to finish

incilne sit up with 3kg dumbells 15 x 3

flat bench Leg raises with weight dumbell

Twist 100 x 2

Ab machine 35kg x 15

40kg x 15

45kg x 15


----------



## Dsahna

Pb machine:lol:

Big welldone as usual bets


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Dan lol I couldnt use the bar as it was busy today and I had the kids sitting in the waiting area bit, I might do the bar tomorrow with me shoulders that I chickened out doing today lol I have not done the bench press machine thing for ages was shocked I could do 9 plates lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Todays effort Back

10 minutes Rower

assisted wide grip chins

9 plates 2 x 12

8 plates 2 x 12

7 plates x 4 PB

Seated row (machine)

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 12 reps

12 plates x 12 reps

13 plates x 5 reps PB

Reverse lat wide grip pull downs

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 12 reps

13 plates x 5 reps PB

Behind neck pull downs

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 3 PB

Dead lifts oly bar

30 kg x 12 reps

35 kg x 12 reps

45kg x 8 reps PB

Abs to finish

Flat bench leg raises with weight

Incline sit ups with 3kg dumbbells

Twist x 150


----------



## Beklet

16" guns? Bloody hell.....I feel puny, lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> 16" guns? Bloody hell.....I feel puny, lol :lol: :lol:


hiya Beklet, hey your pics are fab. I love the shape on your back, wish mine would gorw!


----------



## Beklet

Aw thanks i've always been blessed with a wide back though i never thought so when i was younger lol!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Another great workout there Betty! :thumb:

Oh and shock horror - more PB's!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Another great workout there Betty! :thumb:
> 
> Oh and shock horror - more PB's!


I gotta keep putting the effort in else I wont see nay improvements lol (i have to keep telling myself that)


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok Cardio went swimming today 20 minutes of length swimming

Legs

Leg extension

15 plates x 12

full stack x 12

Leg Curls

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 4 PB

Calf Raises

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12 (struggled) PB

Thigh Extensions

9 Plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 9 PB

Leg press

200kg x 12

280kg x 12

300kg x 12

310 x 3 then fail PB

Abs to finish

Twists 100

Incline sit ups with 3kg dumbbells 3 x 20

Leg raises with weights 3 x 20

Ab machine 45kg 3 x 20


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone tara yawn....more pbs....snore..:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Aah yeh but I hurt me knee today hmmm bot good me thinks


----------



## ElfinTan

Impressive leg press!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Impressive leg press!


Thanks hun, I hurt my knee though had a shooting pain go up it and it was a bit painful to walk on hmm.. think i over did it.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Sorry to hear about your sore knee. How often do you tend to train your legs? Apparently the strength in your muscles increases faster than the strength in your connective tissues. I think that was my problem with the leg press before I tore my hip/bum. I could pretty much always add more weight but had been doing myself damage without realising. Just go easy Supergirl, would hate to see you out of action x


----------



## robisco11

thats a monster leg press!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

I train my legs once a week, if I can get a saturday session in then i will do like a bit of everything. Will go a bit easier next week and go light but do a few more reps maybe.

Got arms today tri an biceps, gonna go and get a bite to eat then go this evening going for a walk later with the pooch!

How are things with you WA did you manage to get your books for uni?


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Ok Cardio went swimming today 20 minutes of length swimming
> 
> Legs
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> *full stack x 12:confused1:*
> 
> Leg Curls
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 12
> 
> 7 plates x 4 PB
> 
> Calf Raises
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 13 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 12 (struggled) PB
> 
> Thigh Extensions
> 
> 9 Plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> *13 plates x 9 PB * :confused1:
> 
> Leg press
> 
> *200kg x 12 *
> 
> *280kg x 12 *
> 
> *300kg x 12*
> 
> *310 x 3 then fail PB * :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1:
> 
> Abs to finish
> 
> Twists 100
> 
> Incline sit ups with 3kg dumbbells 3 x 20
> 
> Leg raises with weights 3 x 20
> 
> Ab machine 45kg 3 x 20


*all of these are utterly incomprehensible to me OMFG - how good are you????? *

*I cannot do 180 on leg press and I thought my leggies were strong pmsl * :lol: *:lol: well done * :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> I train my legs once a week, if I can get a saturday session in then i will do like a bit of everything. Will go a bit easier next week and go light but do a few more reps maybe.
> 
> Got arms today tri an biceps, gonna go and get a bite to eat then go this evening going for a walk later with the pooch!
> 
> How are things with you WA did you manage to get your books for uni?


How is the Bolt? Still a cutie?

Good woman, it's hard to not go all out sometimes, fingers crossed it rights itself soon.

I bought one book, I've not been brave enough to get any others, will wait till the end of the month I think in case anything unexpected turns up that want's to guzzle my cash!



Jem said:


> *all of these are utterly incomprehensible to me OMFG - how good are you????? *
> 
> *I cannot do 180 on leg press and I thought my leggies were strong pmsl * :lol: *:lol: well done * :bounce:


I agree she is a power house - right up there with Beklet and Tan on their crazy silly number pushing abilities!


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks ladies, I just wish my legs would grow in size too. Seem to be able to push in pull the weights but dont seem to be gaining any size, well I prob am but maybe im paranoid lol

The puppy is still as cute as ever he is still tiny he is sleeping at the moment think I wore him out went on a 2 hour walk (i carried him most of the way) with the kids today stopping and starting only just got back, have not got time to go to the gym grr so i am doubling up Friday and Saturday, as not to miss out on anything. My brother arranged for the kids to do some bush craft thing tomorrow for their birthday, and I have been told I have to go along to supervise!


----------



## WRT

**** sake Tara you leg press almost as much as me! :lol: Nice workout:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok here is todays effort had to double up as had to do the mummy thing and do kids day trips and could not get back for the gym weds and thurs.

Triceps, biceps and chest

Cable pull downs

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12 (struggled with this)

Dumbbell curls

14kg x 12 reps

16kg x 12 reps

18kg x 12 reps (only just)

EZ overhead curls

5kg x 12 reps

7.5kg x 12 reps

10kg x 12 reps

15kg x 5 reps

Dumbbell Kick backs

10kg x 12

12Kg x 12

14Kg x 3

Flat Flyes

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12 PB

Supersetted with peck deck

7 plates x 12 reps

8 plates x 12 reps

9 plates x 12 reps

Cable cross overs chest

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12 (struggled)

Cable arm extensions

3 Plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Pyamided these

Abs

Incline sit ups with 3kg Dumbbells 4 x 20

Flat bench leg raises with weight 4 x 20

100 Twists

Ab machine 3 x 20 - 45kg


----------



## Bettyboo

Trained Tuesday did Back and legs, will update later but on way to gym had a few pbs too, doing biceps and triceps today.


----------



## ElfinTan

You have some really good raw strength there Missy. Just a couple of suggestions with your training though. I know your tri, bi's and chest was a bit of an inpromtu thing but try starting with the larger body part, so on that day chest. Also for your chest you basically did three versions of the same exercise, flies, cables and pec deck. There was no pressing. i am presuming that you are into building some size so you really should be prioritising the pressing 'builders' rather that the 'flying' movements. So variations of incline/flat/decline pressing with either machines, BB or DB's. Then on to the smaller bodyparts ie bi's n tri's. UNLESS you are specifically working on bringing up a certain bodypart or IMO calves which are 9/10 a bugger to grow lol.

Good stuff though....nice to see a lass shifting some poundage!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> You have some really good raw strength there Missy. Just a couple of suggestions with your training though. I know your tri, bi's and chest was a bit of an inpromtu thing but try starting with the larger body part, so on that day chest. Also for your chest you basically did three versions of the same exercise, flies, cables and pec deck. There was no pressing. i am presuming that you are into building some size so you really should be prioritising the pressing 'builders' rather that the 'flying' movements. So variations of incline/flat/decline pressing with either machines, BB or DB's. Then on to the smaller bodyparts ie bi's n tri's. UNLESS you are specifically working on bringing up a certain bodypart or IMO calves which are 9/10 a bugger to grow lol.
> 
> Good stuff though....nice to see a lass shifting some poundage!


Thanks hun for the advice will start doing more pushing and doing big bodypart first hehe. I do inclines and flat flyes it was busy busy at the gym I couldn't wait around to get on the incline bench.

My calves are mad my legs are my easiest and seem to be the first to "grow", they are quite defined when I tense them too. I found out a few weeks ago that l most of my biological dads brothers are big men, and one of them did powerlifting and weight training - so maybe I have a good gene pool??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just saying hi and good work miss :thumb:

......as you were  :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok here goes for Tueday I did back and legs started with back then did legs.

Assisted dips

8 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

6 plates x 2 and fail (pb)

Seated Row

50kg ( to warm up) x 12

80 kg x 12

90 kg x 12

100kg x 5 PB

Dumbbell Rows ( i think )

16kg x 12 ( each arm)

18 Kg x 12

20 kg x 2 PB

Lat Pull down behind neck

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

Reverse grip Lats

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 5 PB

LEGS

Legs extensions

Full stak 3 x 12

leg curls

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 3 PB

Inner thigh press

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

Calf Raises

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 8 PB

Thigh extensions Supersetted with leg press

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

Leg press

120kg x 12

200kg x 12

290kg x 12 (went light cause of knee pain last week)

Went for a run yesterday morning 20 minutes cardio


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just saying hi and good work miss :thumb:
> 
> ......as you were  :tongue:


Lol thanks hun, have to say your looking fab in your pics! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Lol thanks hun, have to say your looking fab in your pics! :thumbup1:


Cheers doll.... you're training harder than me though so I better get my ass in gear, putting me to shame!! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Today did arms and chest, started with chest.

Flat flyes

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

Over head dumbbell things

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

Peck Deck

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 2 PB

Cable cross overs

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 8

Arms

Cable Pull downs

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Hammer curls

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

Ez curls

5kg x 12

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

Dumbbell Kick backs

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

barbell curls (oly Bar)

bar on its own x 12

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

Abs to finish

ab machine 45kg 20 x 3

Leg raies with weights 20 x 3

100 twist

Incline sit ups with 3kg Dumbbells 20 x 3

Going for a 20 minute run tonight for cardio


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Seated Row
> 
> 50kg ( to warm up) x 12
> 
> 80 kg x 12
> 
> 90 kg x 12
> 
> *100kg x 5 PB*
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> *290kg x 12 (went light cause of knee pain last week)*


Great work on the row Betty!! And went light at 290 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Great work on the row Betty!! And went light at 290 :thumb: :lol:


Hiya WA how are you, you nearly sorted for uni yet? How is training going?


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers doll.... you're training harder than me though so I better get my ass in gear, putting me to shame!! :lol:


I just wish I could sort the fat bits out lol then it would look ok instead of me looking like a fat incredible hulk pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

Nice work bets,i cant leg press 290:blush: ...YET!

Still a pb machine


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Nice work bets,i cant leg press 290:blush: ...YET!
> 
> Still a pb machine


Im sure you can, put your mind to it Dan! Says she who cant sort her diet out lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Im sure you can, put your mind to it Dan! Says she who cant sort her diet out lol


Ive just changed mine,abit more variety mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Ive just changed mine,abit more variety mate


Aah ok ill look at your journal to find out :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:
 

> Hiya WA how are you, you nearly sorted for uni yet? How is training going?


I'm good thanks, I'm getting there with the uni stuff - just waiting for my criminal checks, bursary and accommodation confirmations to come through then I'll be good to pack my life up and go!

Training is not really happening at the moment which is a bit of a shame but fingers crossed when I move I'll be too poor to do much besides train and study! There'll be a new journal on the way once I'm settled!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm good thanks, I'm getting there with the uni stuff - just waiting for my criminal checks, bursary and accommodation confirmations to come through then I'll be good to pack my life up and go!
> 
> Training is not really happening at the moment which is a bit of a shame but fingers crossed when I move I'll be too poor to do much besides train and study! There'll be a new journal on the way once I'm settled!


That's fab hun, I know what its like being poor god its hard not having over a grand a month in cash yikes...

Find me a rich man lol Good luck with uni and training im sure you will get back into it x


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> That's fab hun, I know what its like being poor god its hard not having over a grand a month in cash yikes...
> 
> *Find me a rich man* lol Good luck with uni and training im sure you will get back into it x


Ha ha ha typical female:wink:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> That's fab hun, I know what its like being poor god its hard not having over a grand a month in cash yikes...
> 
> Find me a rich man lol Good luck with uni and training im sure you will get back into it x


Thanks! All will be well I am looking forward to my change - not my £558 a month living allowance! Haha! It's gonna be fun!

If I stumble upon a nice rich man I'll send him your way!


----------



## ElfinTan

Pressing?


----------



## Dsahna

Gorgeous wa:wink:nice avvy


----------



## rs007

Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Pressing?


I doing shoulders tomorrow so am going to do pressing exercises - honest.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> I doing shoulders tomorrow so am going to do pressing exercises - honest.


LOL - I meant for your chest:rolleyes:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> LOL - I meant for your chest:rolleyes:


Did chest again today, and did incline press and bench press, I thought i would try a bit harder and now me is achy achy lol Also did shoulder press whoohoo will update stats in a bit .


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Did chest again today, and did incline press and bench press, I thought i would try a bit harder and now me is achy achy lol Also did shoulder press whoohoo will update stats in a bit .


Oooh can't wait to see your numbers! :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Okay for today I did Shoulders and some more chest

Bench Press

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 3

Incline thingy for chest me thinks

5kg each side 12 reps

7.5kg each side 12 reps

10kg each side 12 reps

(thought i would b brave and plonked 17.5 each side)

12 reps pb

Lat pull downs front ones ( i saw that it works shoulder muscles too so did this)

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

thought i would try 13 and mangaged 8 PB

(back in a bit and will update more puter playing up)


----------



## Dsahna

More pbs tara,this is getting boring:lol:

Welldone


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> More pbs tara,this is getting boring:lol:
> 
> Welldone


lol sorry im boring ya Dan pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:

Your not


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs Today - 10 minutes on the Stepper warm up

Leg extensions 12 x 3 full stack

leg curls

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12 PB

(new machine for thighs)

9 plates x 20

10 plates x 20

Calf raises

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 20

14 plates x 5 pb

Thigh extensions

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12 PB

supersetted with (only waited to change weights)

Leg Press

200kg x 12

280kg x 12

300kg x 12 (went back up to this as last week went light cause knee was a bit funny)

Abs inclines with 3kg dumbbells 3 x 20

leg raises with dumbbell 3 x 20

100 twists

ab machine 40kg x 12

45kg x 24

Also 20 minute cardio tonight - going for a run.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone bets


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Tara

How did I miss this :confused1:

Looks like you have some cracking sessions in there, what are you goals again? Think I read somewhere that you might enter for the NABBA West, thats the one I'm entering next year I think  Yay!



Kate xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Tara
> 
> How did I miss this :confused1:
> 
> Looks like you have some cracking sessions in there, what are you goals again? Think I read somewhere that you might enter for the NABBA West, thats the one I'm entering next year I think  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Kate xxx


Hi kate,

thanks yeah going do the NABBA West, im a heffer at the moment so hopefully with some guidance I can get in shape. Was hoping to do Plymouth (but i think i was trying to run before i can walk lol ) I am no where near ready and dont wanna make an idiot of myself on stage by not being good enough.

Tara x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bettyboo said:


> Hi kate,
> 
> thanks yeah going do the NABBA West, im a heffer at the moment so hopefully with some guidance I can get in shape. Was hoping to do Plymouth (but i think i was trying to run before i can walk lol ) I am no where near ready and dont wanna make an idiot of myself on stage by not being good enough.
> 
> Tara x


I'm at the same stage sweetie, it's a scary prospect getting on stage for sure and thats exactly how I feel, if I get up there, I want to win, no two ways about it!

Am nowhere near ready either - mentally more than physically now I think. I've got the next 4 months to build a little bit more muscle before I start prep for the show... should be on target I think  or rather HOPE! lmao! Just gotta get my head on track too! lol! You'll be fine!

Good luck sweetie, will be following. We should've met up before I moved away.. Ahhhhh well 

xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm at the same stage sweetie, it's a scary prospect getting on stage for sure and thats exactly how I feel, if I get up there, I want to win, no two ways about it!
> 
> Am nowhere near ready either - mentally more than physically now I think. I've got the next 4 months to build a little bit more muscle before I start prep for the show... should be on target I think  or rather HOPE! lmao! Just gotta get my head on track too! lol! You'll be fine!
> 
> Good luck sweetie, will be following. We should've met up before I moved away.. Ahhhhh well
> 
> xxx


Yeah we should have, you can always come down for a holiday when kids are away lol! Im gonna still try and build as much as I can til Jan then it all kicks off. I am as nervous as hell i am more worried about trying to find a cossi to fit me big boobs and shoes to get my shovelled sized feet in and not falling over in heels on stage oh and a routine... lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Which class you doing?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Which class you doing?


I think its trained figure, would that be right? I was reading the rules and it says for the other one not to show muscular or vascular development, but i have that already so im not really sure. Will find out when i get started for prep i guess. I am totally new to all of this its quite scary!


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah trained is a harder, drier more defined look and toned is a softer look.


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained figure

















toned figure


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah trained is a harder, drier more defined look and toned is a softer look.


Ah thats the one then. Where do they do the physique class then that's a totally different class snt it.


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG I will have to wear heels then - ****! I can't walk in heels to save my life let alone do a routine with them on. I had better get practising!

Yeah its the trained one I would like to achieve. Which one would you do trained??


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Ah thats the one then. Where do they do the physique class then that's a totally different class snt it.


I'm pretty sure NABBA don't do a 'British' ladies physique but they do still have the class at the Universe but not sure how you'd qualify for it. Best speaking to your NABBA regional rep about that. UKBFF do ladies physique in 2 weight classes Under/Over 57kg (could be 55kg actually lol). The NAC also have a ladies physique class in which any female is placed that does not fit the height/weight ruling for their figure class.

You also have the natural feds such as the BNBF & NPA. Both have ladies physique but obviously to compete in these shows you have to be non assisted.


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> I'm pretty sure NABBA don't do a 'British' ladies physique but they do still have the class at the Universe but not sure how you'd qualify for it. Best speaking to your NABBA regional rep about that. UKBFF do ladies physique in 2 weight classes Under/Over 57kg (could be 55kg actually lol). The NAC also have a ladies physique class in which any female is placed that does not fit the height/weight ruling for their figure class.
> 
> You also have the natural feds such as the BNBF & NPA. Both have ladies physique but obviously to compete in these shows you have to be non assisted.


I dont think I can do the natty ones as i used to take salbutamol for asthma and its a banned substance (within 5 years) , also I took eph for two weeks back along and thats a no no so i think i buggered that up!


----------



## ElfinTan

Eph isn't a huge problem and I think there is a ruling in the BNBF that says you have to have been clear of it for something like 6 months from your 1st comp to a wee bit 2 weeks ago isn't a problem. Not sure about the astma med but I would get in touch with Vicky McCann or another BNBF rep and ask as it is prescribed med so not surew how it would work.

Don't even get me fecking statted on the heels mate. Yes it's the class I'm doing unless I can put on VAST amounts of muscle in the next 5 months the it's physique lol. But that is unlikely to happen so trained it is. Luckily you don't have to do your routine in the heels....if you did mine would be a very static routine lol. Just 1/4 turns and comparisons/compulsary poses have to be done in the dreaded sh*tty fecking heels.


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Eph isn't a huge problem and I think there is a ruling in the BNBF that says you have to have been clear of it for something like 6 months from your 1st comp to a wee bit 2 weeks ago isn't a problem. Not sure about the astma med but I would get in touch with Vicky McCann or another BNBF rep and ask as it is prescribed med so not surew how it would work.
> 
> Don't even get me fecking statted on the heels mate. Yes it's the class I'm doing unless I can put on VAST amounts of muscle in the next 5 months the it's physique lol. But that is unlikely to happen so trained it is. Luckily you don't have to do your routine in the heels....if you did mine would be a very static routine lol. Just 1/4 turns and comparisons/compulsary poses have to be done in the dreaded sh*tty fecking heels.


I am dreading the routine I don't know where to begin, I can't dance to save my life, if I had to do it in heels then OMG I would be on my ar$e! Im trying to bulk up at the moment muscle wise, I seem to be doing okish with the weights and adding each week. I can't shift my weight though which I am hoping with help for prepping - I can get sorted but its stayed steady and i'm gaining muscle - so is that good?


----------



## ElfinTan

How are you monitoring you gains? Weight? Inches? Bodyfat? Clothes?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> How are you monitoring you gains? Weight? Inches? Bodyfat? Clothes?


By my clothes, my size 12 is too big for me in the waist, and i have my veins showing now lol its very odd... apparently thats a low body fat content if the veins show through??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Fat content?! :lol: :lol: You're chucklesome Tara!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Fat content?! :lol: :lol: You're chucklesome Tara!


Lol you know what I mean, well I know what I mean even if no one else does pmsl JESUS i should be blonde coming out with a comment like that! (no offence to anyone who is) - ok ill shut up now lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Triceps & biceps today

Cable pull downs

5 plates x 12

6plates x 12

7plates x 3 (struggled with this)PB

Dumbbell curls

14kg x 12 reps

16kg x 12 reps

18kg x 4 reps Each arm(struggles with these today)

Dumbbell Kick backs

14 x 12

16Kg x 2 x 12PB

Over head dumbell thing

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

Preacher Curls

3 plates x 12reps

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 12 reps

Incline sit ups with 3kg Dumbbells 4 x 20

Flat bench leg raises with weight 4 x 20

100 Twists

Ab machine 3 x 20 - 45kg

Stupid men were annoying me today so decided to cut it short

20 minute joggy tonight


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - I can't get 12's over my legs and thighs....had to resign myself to baggies at 14's. The mirror and clothes are a great indicator of how your doing!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> PMSL - I can't get 12's over my legs and thighs....had to resign myself to baggies at 14's. The mirror and clothes are a great indicator of how your doing!


I have to really tugg my jeans on lol they are very tight on my legs... but loose on my waist I mostly wear joggy bottoms or 3/4 length stretchy training bottoms and now its nice I can wear shorts thank christ! haha


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> I have to really tugg my jeans on lol they are very tight on my legs... but loose on my waist I mostly wear joggy bottoms or 3/4 length stretchy training bottoms and now its nice I can wear shorts thank christ! haha


It won't be long before you can't find 'normal' clothes to fit lol!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> It won't be long before you can't find 'normal' clothes to fit lol!


I would LOVE to have that problem!!.........  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I would LOVE to have that problem!!.........  :whistling:


One day Grasshopper :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> One day Grasshopper :whistling:


haha where has this grasshopper buisness come from?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> One day Grasshopper :whistling:


hehe I cant wait too loose the tits, am soo looking forward to that! I am already having problems with my arms and getting fitted sleeved t-shirts to blady fit!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> hehe I cant wait too loose the tits, am soo looking forward to that! I am already having problems with my arms and getting fitted sleeved t-shirts to blady fit!


i cant wait to get mine!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> i cant wait to get mine!!


Tits???? What are they????

(Grasshopper from 70's series Kung Fu...wayyyyyyyyyyyy before you were born. The Kung Fu master called his wee student Grasshopper)


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Tits???? What are they????
> 
> (Grasshopper from 70's series Kung Fu...wayyyyyyyyyyyy before you were born. The Kung Fu master called his wee student Grasshopper)


ahhhh now it makes sense!! Never heard of it like, but still its all falling into place :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha last year I was chuffed to bits to finally fit in ANY size 12 pair of jeans and then I started squats and leg presses and within 2 months I could only fit in stretchy jeans or slouch ones. HHmm and you also have lats to contend with, strapless dresses are pain, clothes are not made with this lifestyle in mind :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Halter neck!!!! :0)


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Halter neck!!!! :0)


Halter necks look fab on me, makes my shoulders look huge but I love the look!


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoo back today, had a rest day yesterday as I went to crealy with the kids and didnt get back in time to go to the gym, I was not overly impressed but was tired, so not a good idea to go.


----------



## Bettyboo

Back Today

10 minutes on the rower to warm up

Seated row

12 x 60kg

12 x 70kg

12 x 80kg

Dumbbell rows

18kg x 12 (Each arm)

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

lat pull downs

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12 pb

super setted with reverse grip

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

Wide Grip assist chins

8 plates 3 x 12

Abs inclines + dumbbells 3kg 3 x 20

leg raises with weights 3 x 20

twist 100

Also did for extra cardio bag/speedball work 30 minutes including sit ups with medicine ball


----------



## Dsahna

I always seem to dish out praise but jesus do you look a million dollars tara.......... :thumb: :thumb :

Awesome babe


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> I always seem to dish out praise but jesus do you look a million dollars tara.......... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Awesome babe


Lol thanks Dan, I have upped the cardio - If i look sweaty I had just got changed after a mad gym session so thats the gym not my bathroom lol

Your looking fab too hun x


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun

Dsahna said:


> I always seem to dish out praise but jesus do you look a million dollars tara.......... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Awesome babe


 Why do you never say this to me?

Have you stopped loving me D?

I apologise for the hijack Betty, but D is sleeping on the sofa if this is the case:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha,beats the usual "thought youd be able to lift more for your size tbh" ha

:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

YoungGun said:


> Why do you never say this to me?
> 
> Have you stopped loving me D?
> 
> I apologise for the hijack Betty, but D is sleeping on the sofa if this is the case:cursing:


haha no worries younGun


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Tara , it's official you are looking great - I left my facebook open and my housemate stumbled across the pic of your leggies - the boys liked them ever so much and are so in awe of your arms! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Tara , it's official you are looking great - I left my facebook open and my housemate stumbled across the pic of your leggies - the boys liked them ever so much and are so in awe of your arms! :thumb:


Lol thanks hun x I'm blushing now haha, had a few compliments today. Just gotta loose the gut then maybe it will all slot into place.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Aw your blushing?! Good good!

You are looking really good, we all have our problem areas, mine is my lower body - it looks like it belongs to a competely different person to my top half - holds so much more fat. You look like you have great proportions and once you get into a proper cut I think you are going to amaze yourself.


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw your blushing?! Good good!
> 
> You are looking really good, we all have our problem areas, mine is my lower body - it looks like it belongs to a competely different person to my top half - holds so much more fat. You look like you have great proportions and once you get into a proper cut I think you are going to amaze yourself.


Thanks, you look fab already. Lol i often think if i could swop bits of me around I might actually look ok, I think I have someone eles bodyparts pmsl


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest workout today

cardio 20 minutes skipping - morning

Bench press

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Incline Flyes

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

Super setted with

Peck deck

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 8 pb

Incline bench press thing

10kg x 12 (each side)

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 3 PB

Cable things

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12pb

Pyramided these

Abs to finish

Incline sit ups with 3kg 12 x 3

Leg raises with 7.5kg weight 12 x 3

Ab machine 45kg 12 x 3

Twists 100


----------



## Guest

Dont know if I have ever posted in here Betty. Looked at your August update pictures and just wanted to tell you that you look fantastic, and have made really nice progress:thumbup1: Keep it up!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> Dont know if I have ever posted in here Betty. Looked at your August update pictures and just wanted to tell you that you look fantastic, and have made really nice progress:thumbup1: Keep it up!!!


Thanks for dropping by Zeus thanks for the thumbs up!


----------



## YoungGun

How big are those plates Betty?

6 plates:surrender:


----------



## Bettyboo

YoungGun said:


> How big are those plates Betty?
> 
> 6 plates:surrender:


Oh they are only little ones, I will find out tomorrow its on a bench press machine not on the oly bar. There was no one there today to spot me, so had to use the machine.


----------



## Dsahna

The sexy avvy?where is it:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> The sexy avvy?where is it:laugh:


Lol change it for the pic I took this morning, I woke up and an ungodly hour and was bored lol


----------



## Bettyboo

What this one lol


----------



## Dsahna

you know fine well its this one tara:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> you know fine well its this one tara:wink:


Hahha lol :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

I think it's great the way you have colour coordinated you top with the decor!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> I think it's great the way you have colour coordinated you top with the decor!


Lol its not my bathroom pmsl, there is no way I would have it that colour - its in the gym


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok shoulders today my least favourite

Shoulder press

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 6

Lat Raises (side)then did front same weights

6kg x 12

8 kg x 12

10 kg x 12

Sat on a bench lean forward lat raises side

6kg x 12

8kg x 12

10kg fail

Abs to finish

See last workout

Cardio 10 minutes of skipping

20 minute run/jog tonight


----------



## Dsahna

Good work bets

Whats your favourite to train?


----------



## Bettyboo

Everything apart from shoulders lol hmm I think back - but I can never see progress but seem to shift heavy for that, for results I think legs to train


----------



## Dsahna

Shoulders are probably my favourite bets:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady hell i fell asleep this afternoon for three hours snoring very loud apparently haha Christ I gotta stop doing that - the kids were well behaved thought they didn't wreck the house its was still there when i woke up pmsl, me thinks i should get my **** to bed earlier tonight!


----------



## Bettyboo

Tis my rest day today but going to do some cardio 10 minutes of skipping in morning 10 minutes in the evening and a fitness dvd whoohoo


----------



## Dsahna

Come on tara,how did it go lastnight:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Come on tara,how did it go lastnight:thumb:


?? I didnt go anywhere I stayed in and had an early night...tld ya im boring, did have a nice phone call though :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

Wtf happened to your romantic date!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Wtf happened to your romantic date!!


Oh thats not for a while a few weeks away yet...


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb: hope all goes well for you when the big day comes bets


----------



## ryoken

I trying to think of some thing without any smut in it hmmmmmm,

enjoy the cardio and i have had a look through too your doing great Tara! :thumb:

(ryoken now explodes from tension due to the unsmuttyness of above post and goes off to try and satisfy his smutty disire)


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> I trying to think of some thing without any smut in it hmmmmmm,
> 
> enjoy the cardio and i have had a look through too your doing great Tara! :thumb:
> 
> (ryoken now explodes from tension due to the unsmuttyness of above post and goes off to try and satisfy his smutty disire)


Which only the half ar$ed attempt can satisfy:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> I trying to think of some thing without any smut in it hmmmmmm,
> 
> enjoy the cardio and i have had a look through too your doing great Tara! :thumb:
> 
> (ryoken now explodes from tension due to the unsmuttyness of above post and goes off to try and satisfy his smutty disire)


Lol cheeky monkey you rally finding it that difficult to not say nowt smutty - I don't believe it pmsl



Dsahna said:


> :thumb: hope all goes well for you when the big day comes bets


Hmm something will prob go wrong it usually does - like thm not turning up and forgetting :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol cheeky monkey you rally finding it that difficult to not say nowt smutty - I don't believe it pmsl
> 
> Hmm something will prob go wrong it usually does - like thm not turning up and forgetting :whistling: :whistling:


it is difficult as everytime i try to type something i keep looking at you avy pic and then thoughts get going and then......................... :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Lol cheeky monkey you rally finding it that difficult to not say nowt smutty - I don't believe it pmsl
> 
> Hmm something will prob go wrong it usually does - like thm not turning up and forgetting :whistling: :whistling:


Hed be a fool tara:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> it is difficult as everytime i try to type something i keep looking at you avy pic and then thoughts get going and then......................... :whistling:


Lol I put another one up but someone moaned so I changed it back lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Lol I put another one up but someone moaned so I changed it back lol


That'll be me


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> That'll be me


I was trying to do modern art - lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Tara - what had you changed your avvi to? I missed it! 

And you have a date lined up?! I can't wait to here all about it when it happens - I'm abstaining from men until I move so will just have to stick my nose in everyone elses business instead!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Tara - what had you changed your avvi to? I missed it!
> 
> And you have a date lined up?! I can't wait to here all about it when it happens - I'm abstaining from men until I move so will just have to stick my nose in everyone elses business instead!


I don't even know if it will happen, been talking on the phone with a guy and chatting on msn n stuff - you know all talk and nothing ever happens knowing my luck. Ill change my avi for abit and show you what i posted up yesterday.

Lol I have abstained for over 2 years thought i better try the dating thing again lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ooh that's a cool pic, look how tini tiny your waist looks!

So why are you taking so long to meet up? And have a little faith - my ex and the woman he met on the internet when he was with me got married yesterday! Haha so these thinggs can work out :lol: I don't mind - I caught the bouquet at my cousins wedding yesterday so things are on the up.

2 years Betty!! Oh my goodness - you need some kind of award - perhaps a medal!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I was trying to do modern art - lol


Stick to what your good at bets:thumbup1:

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ooh that's a cool pic, look how tini tiny your waist looks!
> 
> So why are you taking so long to meet up? And have a little faith - my ex and the woman he met on the internet when he was with me got married yesterday! Haha so these thinggs can work out :lol: I don't mind - I caught the bouquet at my cousins wedding yesterday so things are on the up.
> 
> 2 years Betty!! Oh my goodness - you need some kind of award - perhaps a medal!


Jesus sorry to hear that wa!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ooh that's a cool pic, look how tini tiny your waist looks!
> 
> So why are you taking so long to meet up? And have a little faith - my ex and the woman he met on the internet when he was with me got married yesterday! Haha so these thinggs can work out :lol: I don't mind - I caught the bouquet at my cousins wedding yesterday so things are on the up.
> 
> 2 years Betty!! Oh my goodness - you need some kind of award - perhaps a medal!


Haha its three years in november so I am hoping it dont get to that, Im just really fussey I guess and wont jump into bed with just anyone lol

Fantastic news about catching the bouquet at the wedding hehe lets hope someone find you soon!

Hmm not so good a bout your ex doing the dirty on the net, that's what I worry about chatting to men folk on the net as you can't be 100%they are telling the truth can you?? Grr I'mnot very trusting of people as it is!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha I'm over it! They both had partners when they met and now they both have massive insecurities which is what happens when you play foul. He only asked her to marry him as she kept harping on about me - and they had to move to Surrey because they kept running into me and she didn't like it! I find it amusing now, it's onwards and upwards for me!

Tara I do think you need to be a little careful on the net, you know make sure you stay safe but if someone doesn't want you to know they truth they'll lie whether it's online or in the big bad real world. Haha Mum says I am the most cynical but most optimistic person she knows, when it's right you'll know - it might not be easy but you will let your guard down when the right one comes along.

And good for you not bedhopping - it's a scary old business - too much nastiness flying about there and some of my friends do it to feel good about themselves and end up feeling lousy instead


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha I'm over it! They both had partners when they met and now they both have massive insecurities which is what happens when you play foul. He only asked her to marry him as she kept harping on about me - and they had to move to Surrey because they kept running into me and she didn't like it! I find it amusing now, it's onwards and upwards for me!
> 
> Tara I do think you need to be a little careful on the net, you know make sure you stay safe but if someone doesn't want you to know they truth they'll lie whether it's online or in the big bad real world. Haha Mum says I am the most cynical but most optimistic person she knows, when it's right you'll know - it might not be easy but you will let your guard down when the right one comes along.
> 
> And good for you not bedhopping - it's a scary old business - too much nastiness flying about there and some of my friends do it to feel good about themselves and end up feeling lousy instead


Totally agree with you re the above, i keep my guar up to protect my self and my kids. Some scary idiots out there lol It will happen when the time is right I guess, Im in no rush as it were, at the moment training is taking priority and if anyone doesn't like it tough, it seems to put men off! I work hard and train hard, and with the kids its busy, I need a man to fit in with me not the other way around...

As for bed hoping I would rather be down the gym making myself feel happy - ok im addicted to the gym what can I say, least im not a 20 stone lard **** hehe x


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Stick to what your good at bets:thumbup1:
> 
> :lol:


And that would be what Dan ??? lol:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:looking good!!!!,if you get the old avvy up that is:tongue:


----------



## weeman

betty,wild amazon,as resident sex pest extrordinare here on UKM,let me take this oppertunity to present myself as your path back into the world of men,think of me as a stunt cock if you will,i am but a piece of meat and selflessly donate myself to whatever endevours you deem necessary in helping you come back from your abstinance from men.

I know,i know,i am selfless in this quest,but i feel its for the greater good.

oh damn wait a minute,i just re read your posts,and it bbasically said no man slags.damn it,back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dsahna

weeman said:


> betty,wild amazon,as resident sex pest extrordinare here on UKM,let me take this oppertunity to present myself as your path back into the world of men,think of me as a stunt cock if you will,i am but a piece of meat and selflessly donate myself to whatever endevours you deem necessary in helping you come back from your abstinance from men.
> 
> I know,i know,i am selfless in this quest,but i feel its for the greater good.
> 
> oh damn wait a minute,i just re read your posts,and it bbasically said no man slags.damn it,back to the drawing board.


BACK OF THE QUE WEEMAN!!!!!!

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## weeman

sorry mate,cant help myself,its almost automatic,i dont even know i'm doing it half the time:blink:


----------



## Dsahna

:laugh:ill be just as bad when this test e gets in full swing!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol thank christ you both live hundreds of miles away phew...


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Lol thank christ you both live hundreds of miles away phew...


Aint we upto standard like mate:lol:


----------



## weeman

Bettyboo said:


> Lol thank christ you both live hundreds of miles away phew...


thats what you think....look outside,see that ominous looking bush with legs walking about,little binoculars poking out,oh yes....you know who that is,flashing mak on and all,just waiting for you to take the dog out a power walk:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol: just doing our best to show you that there are still good men out there bets:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol: just doing our best to show you that there *are still good men out there bets* :thumbup1:


woah...lets not get carried away now,i'm a self confessed slut,i'm about as low as they get!! lol but i'm a good slut:innocent:


----------



## robisco11

I see weeman had been and quickly followed.......smut....


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:a good slut!!!, ffs youll try anything mate!!!!

It just may work though:wink:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

:lol:Betty's journal is being corrupted! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol:Betty's journal is being corrupted! :lol:


sleezes arent they...........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yup - despicable


----------



## robisco11

they make me sick....i dont know why im still here, i feel violated!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Wait till tara gets back:scared:we'll be castrated!!!!


----------



## weeman

robisco11 said:


> sleezes arent they...........


erm....guilty:whistling:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yup - despicable


you love it!!!:laugh:



robisco11 said:


> they make me sick....i dont know why im still here, i feel violated!!!


you love it too!! lol :laugh:



Dsahna said:


> Wait till tara gets back:scared:we'll be castrated!!!!


ooooooooh never done that yet:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

oh wait a minute,just googled it,no no no no no no!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG what has been going on in here! I only went and did a workout and you turned my journal into smut and filth!! lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Aint we upto standard like mate:lol:


#

Haha I don't do otherwise engaged men or married lol :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## weeman

what about :thumb :manwhores:thumb:

:innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Err no manwhores - you just dunno where they been lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lmao another journal bites the smut dust:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao another journal bites the smut dust:lol:


I know good job I keep a hard copy of it on my puter lol


----------



## weeman

Bettyboo said:


> Err no manwhores - you just dunno where they been lol


but i come with good recomendation,clean bill of health ticket,healthy food making ability (for both post and inter filthification) and a mind thats permanently in the gutter,jeez what more could you ask for!!! lmao

ok ok i admit it,i'm a dirty little mongrel:ban:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha


----------



## Bettyboo

you lot are funny!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok legs today

Leg extenstions

12 x 3 full stack (16 plates)

Leg curls

4plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Calf raises

13 plates x 12

14 pates x 12

15 plates x 12 pb

Thigh extentsions (pates 10kg each)

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12 burning like hell pb

Supersetted with

Leg Press

90kg x 12

240kg x 12

300 x 12

Squats

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

35kg x 12

Forgot I did abs also 60 leg raises with 5kg weight

100 twists

Cardio 2 hour walk/hobble

work out dvd tonight


----------



## Dsahna

how can you still walk ffs:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> how can you still walk ffs:lol:


I am feeling it at the moment my ar$e is even hurting/burning but im gonna do dvd later to sort that out lol

I took a few pics of me working out but I am crap at resizing them and will have to bluetooth them from my blackberry lol


----------



## Bettyboo

I was in a bad mood too, i seem to train better when im angry lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Good workout!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Good workout!!!!! :thumb:


Thanks hun, hows your training going?? :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Really good at the moment but still lots of work to do!


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoo doing back today... will report back laters


----------



## bigbob33

Nice leg workout I wouldn't be able to walk after all that!


----------



## Bettyboo

bigbob33 said:


> Nice leg workout I wouldn't be able to walk after all that!


I can hardly walk today lol I was hobbling sorta walking yesterday haha


----------



## bigbob33

Bloody quick avi change as well


----------



## Bettyboo

bigbob33 said:


> Bloody quick avi change as well


Lol yup i dont hang around, the one i got up was yesterday when I was doing thigh extensions. managed to get up to 17 plates @10kg each


----------



## bigbob33

Thats some good lifting mate, I'm not surprised you took a snap!


----------



## Dsahna

Wheres the pic though:crying:i missed it


----------



## Bettyboo

Back today

Assisted chins

8 plates x12

7 plates x 12

6 plates x 12 PB

Dumbbell Rows

(each arm)

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg managed x 8 pb

Seated Row

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12PB

Lat Pull downs

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

Reverse lats

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 8

New Exercise saw a guy doing it thought i would give it a try lol

Rope attached to lat pull down stand up right **** out bent over

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12PB

Abs to finish

leg raises with weights 40

Twists 100


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Wow Tara! You never cease to impress me, I'm not far off starting a fan club! :lol:

Haha I've finished at the gym now until I move, I've got 4 weeks to lose 7lb as I fibbed on my medical form! Haha! I've got two really good gyms lined up, one is the Uni gym so I can meet some students that will be poor like me and a nice BB gym to where I know another forum member goes so I can go there at least once a week, it's a little out of the way though but it will be good to have some people that can advice me and who know all about my goals!

I can't wait to get going, you're great motivation although I don't think I'll ever be as strong as you (blaming my long limbs) I want to give it a good go!

How is your lower body bearing up?


----------



## Dsahna

Nice 1 tara:thumbup1: im off to do back now


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Wow Tara! You never cease to impress me, I'm not far off starting a fan club! :lol:
> 
> Haha I've finished at the gym now until I move, I've got 4 weeks to lose 7lb as I fibbed on my medical form! Haha! I've got two really good gyms lined up, one is the Uni gym so I can meet some students that will be poor like me and a nice BB gym to where I know another forum member goes so I can go there at least once a week, it's a little out of the way though but it will be good to have some people that can advice me and who know all about my goals!
> 
> I can't wait to get going, you're great motivation although I don't think I'll ever be as strong as you (blaming my long limbs) I want to give it a good go!
> 
> How is your lower body bearing up?


Hehe fan club whoohoo, thanks hun, my glutes and legs are baldy sore this morning... doing the dvd again tonight.. I am determined to get a flat stomach and loose some weight. My quads are now starting to separate nicely and my hams strings?? a the back are protruding nicely.. getting separation in my calves too so all the hard work is paying off.

Hehe [email protected] on your application form , how come they asked for your weight?? Well at least you know someone in a gym up there that you can go to, and I agree it will be good to make friends at the uni gym too.

I bet you can't wait to go can you??

PS I have long limbs too im 5 8" lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Nice 1 tara:thumbup1: im off to do back now


Have a good training session Dan!


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Back today
> 
> Assisted chins
> 
> 8 plates x12
> 
> 7 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 12 PB
> 
> Dumbbell Rows
> 
> (each arm)
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> 22kg x 12
> 
> 24kg x 12
> 
> 26kg managed x 8 pb
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12PB
> 
> Lat Pull downs
> 
> 9 plates x 12
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 11 plates x 12
> 
> Reverse lats
> 
> 11 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 13 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 8
> 
> New Exercise saw a guy doing it thought i would give it a try lol
> 
> Rope attached to lat pull down stand up right **** out bent over
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 12
> 
> 7 plates x 12PB
> 
> Abs to finish
> 
> leg raises with weights 40
> 
> Twists 100


Thats a great workout


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks dan, have you got a journal up and running or did I miss it lol


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks dan, have you got a journal up and running or did I miss it lol


Nah, one day maybe. Im too lazy to keep updating it. Ive dropped all my weights and going for form now so i look as weak was water :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

dan05 said:


> Nah, one day maybe. Im too lazy to keep updating it. Ive dropped all my weights and going for form now so i look as weak was water :whistling:


My weights have plummeted in favour of form too dan,no shame in it buddy


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest today Grr baldy peck deck was broken

Bench Press

7 plates x 12

8 plates 12

9 plates x 12 PB

Incline flyes

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

Incline bench press (free weight thing)

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

17kg x 12

20kg x 6pb - pyramided these

Cable Cross overs

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 12 pyramded

Abs inclines with weights 2 x 30

leg raises 3 x 20

twists 100

cardio today is circuit training at the gym tonight omg ill be dying lol


----------



## Dsahna

Pbs again tara:lol: welldone ,again:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe fan club whoohoo, thanks hun, my glutes and legs are baldy sore this morning... doing the dvd again tonight.. I am determined to get a flat stomach and loose some weight. My quads are now starting to separate nicely and my hams strings?? a the back are protruding nicely.. getting separation in my calves too so all the hard work is paying off.
> 
> Hehe [email protected] on your application form , how come they asked for your weight?? Well at least you know someone in a gym up there that you can go to, and I agree it will be good to make friends at the uni gym too.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to go can you??
> 
> PS I have long limbs too im 5 8" lol


Another good session there Betty!

I've not actually spoken to the guy that goes to the BB gym yet - keep meaning to PM him, :lol: he might tell me to get lost! Fingers crossed he has a number for them as I can't get through on the one I have found for him!

Haha, I managed to get some nice definition on mine last year and my cousin wouldn't let me go out in shorts with her - she didn't like the look of them, perhaps by next Summer I'll get them back!

They has asked us practically every question known to man about our health - there are so many things that can get you thrown off the course, it's a little frightening. I guess they need to work out things like BMI which is a pile of poop anyway and they even go through your eating habits when you see them, it's a very hands on course and you can be in trouble if they don't think you can cope with the physical demands!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Another good session there Betty!
> 
> I've not actually spoken to the guy that goes to the BB gym yet - keep meaning to PM him, :lol: he might tell me to get lost! Fingers crossed he has a number for them as I can't get through on the one I have found for him!
> 
> Haha, I managed to get some nice definition on mine last year and my cousin wouldn't let me go out in shorts with her - she didn't like the look of them, perhaps by next Summer I'll get them back!
> 
> They has asked us practically every question known to man about our health - there are so many things that can get you thrown off the course, it's a little frightening. I guess they need to work out things like BMI which is a pile of poop anyway and they even go through your eating habits when you see them, it's a very hands on course and you can be in trouble if they don't think you can cope with the physical demands!


What course are you doing hun??


----------



## d4ead

awesome stuff hun, new pbs are coming thick and fast 

*wont let me rep you , its owed babe


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> awesome stuff hun, new pbs are coming thick and fast
> 
> *wont let me rep you , its owed babe


Many thanks!

Ok don't know why but I had problems lifting the dumbbells today over my head for incline flyes... am ok once they are up there its just lifting them from a seated posistion, had to ask the guy who works at the gym to help me lift the 16kg ones up today then he had to go and do stuff, so I couldn't go any higher weight wise which I know I can do... was a bit miffed with that!


----------



## d4ead

i get that all the time when i try to do dumbbell shoulder presses.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> i get that all the time when i try to do dumbbell shoulder presses.


Tis annoying aint it... maybe thats where a training partner would come in handy, but its finding one thats reliable enough to turn up for training everyday, and can lift the heavier weights im now seemingly doing.


----------



## d4ead

i had 1 perfect he was then he met a bird and it all fell to pieces so now i train alone


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I am doing Operating Department Practice - so that I can work in hospital theatres. There are three roles to the training and job role, the anaesthetic role where you assist the dude that knocks you out, will hook you up to the machines and make sure you stay safe throughout, surgical role so you'll assist the the surgeon, you hold incisions open  make sure every thing stays sterile and nothing gets left in the body that should not be there and then you bring them round again and ensure the patient is well enough to go back on the ward!

Sorry for such a long winded reply, no one knows what I mean otherwise!


----------



## d4ead

wow thats awesome.


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am doing Operating Department Practice - so that I can work in hospital theatres. There are three roles to the training and job role, the anaesthetic role where you assist the dude that knocks you out, will hook you up to the machines and make sure you stay safe throughout, surgical role so you'll assist the the surgeon, you hold incisions open  make sure every thing stays sterile and nothing gets left in the body that should not be there and then you bring them round again and ensure the patient is well enough to go back on the ward!
> 
> Sorry for such a long winded reply, no one knows what I mean otherwise!


Sounds fab hun, wish you all the best with it, im sure you will be successful x


----------



## ElfinTan

There's nothing wrong with getting a bump up with the dumbells. Best to get them up safe and then you are confident with them. On heavy sets I always get someone to bump up from the elbows. A good training partner and spotter is worth the weight in gold!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ill have to be on the look out for a decent training partner then... anyone train in plymouth I need a spotter! :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Triceps and Biceps today...

Hammer curls

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 5pb

EZ bar overhead

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12 pb

Pyramided these

Preacher curls

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg 5x

Pyrmided these

Barbell curls oly

bar on its own x 12

5kg x 12

10kg x 12

cable pull downs

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 5 pb

Cable arm extensions

20kg (each side)

30 kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

Abs to finish

inclines

tiwst leg raises

cardio 45 fitness work out

hour brisk walking


----------



## Dsahna

Nice work bets

A woman doing hammers with 18k ffs:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Nice work bets
> 
> A woman doing hammers with 18k ffs:lol:


It was a struggle, i think i have strained my chest from yesterday... its blady sore today, i can hardly move ! I think I have over done it oops


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Be careful you! Can't have you out of action now can we?!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Be careful you! Can't have you out of action now can we?!


Lol i dont think i will be able to lift my arms up tomorrow - yikes lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Shifting some awesome weight. Just make sure your keeping you form good too Hun. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Woot for you....


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Shifting some awesome weight. Just make sure your keeping you form good too Hun. :thumb:


Thanks x


----------



## ElfinTan

As the gorgeous Miss Amazon said you don't want an injury to put you out of action. Train smart:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

I think i have bagged myself a new job come september at the uni, thank christ!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oohhh congratulations! Must be a big relief for you! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah just had the call to confirm, its a big releif, didnt take long so not even gotta sign on whoopppi doo, and only work two nights a week fr and sat night. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

:beer: Good stuff x


----------



## Bettyboo

ok id give my protein angel delight 7/10. i hate bananas but i know they are good for you, thought it cant be so bad in this blended in. It did't set fully but was the consistency of very thick yoghurt.

Mixed half pack of butterscotch angel delight

two scoops of PHD pharma whey (vanilla)

1 whole banana

250ml of semi skimmed milk

blend with hand blender until it sticks to a spoon then refrigerate i guess you could freeze it for icecream too??

result yum :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

You lot have sweet tooths, id prefer a steak myself.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> You lot have sweet tooths, id prefer a steak myself.


Whole steak in hand,ripping it with your teeth and swallowing without even bothering to chew:wink: thats the alpha way:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I just love food...end of! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> I just love food...end of! :thumb:


x 2

Sweet tooth is getting less and less though. I have cut fizzy drinks out main downfall was lucozade I don't like coca cola, have swapped it for water, also have cut out adding salt to my food aswell, stopped eating mayo (was m major downfall).

I have stopped buying sweet n biscuit type stuff for the kids and encouraging them to eat fruit instead and yoghurt's.


----------



## d4ead

I simply could not live without coke, I do force myself to just drink the diet versions though..


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> I simply could not live without coke, I do force myself to just drink the diet versions though..


Coke gives me a bad stomach, don't particularly like the taste of it either. I am just sticking to water now...


----------



## d4ead

I tried a cup of water yesterday, nah ill stick to protein skakes, coke, and tea, and irish cream whisky. And starbuks coffee. And if I really really need water then a orange squash


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs today went mad as it was sunny and I was feeling in the mood. Oh puked half way through leg press managed to get to the ladies in time and after lol

Warm up 10 minutes stepper

Leg extensions

Full stack 4 x 12 reps

Leg curls

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Ab/thigh thing

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 3 PB

Calf Raises

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 pates x 12PB

Thigh extensions

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12 PB

Leg press

120kg x 12

200kg x 12

260kg x 12

320kg x 5pb (8x20kg plates each side)

Squats

Just the oly bar x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12PB

abs as normal to finish

30 minutes cross trainer for cardio

20 minutes skipping

oh took dog out for a hour walk also lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Good workout again!

Just a wee suggestion though. Start off with your calves then onto squats and leg press then finish with your isolations. See how this feels!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Good workout again!
> 
> Just a wee suggestion though. Start off with your calves then onto squats and leg press then finish with your isolations. See how this feels!


Thanks hun, will try that next week. I superset the thighs with leg press. So will change it.

x


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome workout tara:thumb: welldone for puking too:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Awesome workout tara:thumb: welldone for puking too:lol:


Thanks Dan lol


----------



## d4ead

Well done for pushing all the way hon.

And don't think I didn't catch that rather nice ass pic either, yummy. Email me a full size one of that please 

*temp msn avi, in case anyone else is wondering.........


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm in a bad mood so. I lnow I'm gonna have a good session today. Was meant to be doing triceps and chest with a guy who said he would spot for me. Well he has done it again and not bothered to get on touch with me today I waited til 3 sent a message but nothing. I could have gone earlier bit channged it so that he could spot me for chest. I give up just gonna train on me own me thinks. Now I'm angry I might pump more weight! Grr

Rant over!


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb :best of luck tara,more pbs methinks


----------



## Bettyboo

Triceps and Chest today...

15 minutes on the treadmill running for cardio + 20 minutes skipping this morning.

Cable pull downs

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12 pb

EZ bar overhead

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

19kg x 12pb

Pyramided these

Kick Backs

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 3pb Stuggled with these(so went and did another set with 16kg)

16kg x 12

Over head with dumbbell

22kg x 12

24kg x 24Pb

Bench Press

7 plates x 12

8 plates 12

9 plates x 12 PB

Incline flyes

14kg x 12

16kg x 24 ( had no one so help me with the 18kg)

Flat Flyes

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 6

Peck Deck

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 3PB

Pyrimided these


----------



## Bettyboo

My legs are very sore from yesterday, esp my glutes and quads! I have a feeling my arms will be aching tomorrow also lol ! I had to double up training today as I missed yesterday being a bank holiday.


----------



## Dsahna

For fùck sakethats a pb on nearly every exercise bets,you are fùcking awesome:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> For fùck sakethats a pb on nearly every exercise bets,you are fùcking awesome:wink:


Hmm but the form may not be good , I struggle alot but force myself to finish . Was sweating like buggery today. There were no windows open cause it was raining, so it was rather hot in there, and it was busy today for some reason!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Did your grump and ggrrrs from earlier help you with all of those PB's?

Hehe I might be back in the gym in two weeks! Yay!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Did your grump and ggrrrs from earlier help you with all of those PB's?
> 
> Hehe I might be back in the gym in two weeks! Yay!


I did grunt a few times lol I have calmed down now ...


----------



## Bettyboo

Had a **** back session today, feeling like crap and very fat today... dont think im even going to bother posting what i did at the gym today it was that rubbish, could not concentrate one bit. Mind you that might have been cause the kids were there being monsters!


----------



## Dsahna

Take the bad days in your stride mate


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah, i guess you cant have fab sessions all of the time aye. :whistling: i having a naughty day today (I had some custard)lol and the im off early in the morning for half an hour of running - the kids are going on their bikes , before i go to the gym. then some more cardio after i have done shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## d4ead

morning boo hope your well babe


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Ms Betty! What did your naughty day entail? Was it just custard or did you go all out?


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Ms Betty! What did your naughty day entail? Was it just custard or did you go all out?


It was just a custard im afraid , such an exciting life ey lol

Ok training today was just cardio as could not get to the gym.

40 minute run this morning and 40 minute run this evening. Also did some skipping and press ups at home.

Diet has changed aswell so hopefully it should start coming off whoohoop


----------



## Dsahna

All the best with your new diet tara


----------



## d4ead

Hey you good luck with your new diet.. sorry didn't talk much last night, turned out to be quite busy in the end.


----------



## Bettyboo

40 minutes run this morning

Gym legs first and after and 30 minutes x trainer

Calves 13 plates x 12(plates are 20 but not sure what the weight is)

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 24PB

Leg externsions

full stack 12 x 4

Thigh Extensions

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 Plates x 12

18 plate x 12 ( omg my leg were burning)PB

Supersetted with leg press

80kg x 12

200kg x 12

320kg x 12

330 x 6 pb Stuggled with this weight

Squats oly bar only x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12PB

Thigh/ab thing

9 plates x 24

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

Abs to finish


----------



## Dsahna

Ive never seen as many ****ing pbs in my life:lol:welldone tara


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Ive never seen as many ****ing pbs in my life:lol:welldone tara


In a minute its gonna all stop (pb's) me thinks and I will just have to keep plugging away, trying loosing weight too this extra cardio that I have started doing it should be falling off lol


----------



## Dsahna

Your defo into the cardio at the min tara:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I cant think of more fun ways of doing cardio but will have to put up with running and machine cardio at the moment lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Cardio is the devil's work!!!! lol


----------



## d4ead

your just way to fussy tara honey..


----------



## Beklet

I did cardio yesterday. I still feel wrong today lol


----------



## d4ead

EVIL


----------



## Bettyboo

Fasted work out Chest

flat flyes

14 kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 5

Bench Press (machine)

7 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

Inlcline Bench Press

10kg x 1 2

15kg x 12

17kg x 12

20kg x 8 PB

Peck Deck

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

abs also

30 minutes on the cross trainer

40 minute run tonight.


----------



## d4ead

jesus babe you dont half go for it


----------



## Dsahna

Nice workout bets:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> jesus babe you dont half go for it


Gotta push myself else what is the point of doing a half hearted session - ok sometimes I have a off day but don't everyone lol


----------



## d4ead

yup most days at the minute


----------



## Bettyboo

Fasted workout Back

Wide assisted chins

8 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

6 plates 12 x 5

Seated Row

60kg x 12

70kg x12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

One arm dumbell rows

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 12 :thumbup1:

Lat Pull Downs

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates fail

Supersetted withReverse grip pull downs

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates fail

Deadlifts

Oly bar on own

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12 :thumbup1:

Abs and 30 minutes on bike to finish

40 minutes run tonight


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout again tara,you will acheave your goals mate


----------



## d4ead

damn you go girl


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm Its not luck, its what you make of life. Live life, enjoy it and make the most of it, what you can, or you can always be regretting what you could have done or haven't achieved. If you want it hard enough you can achieve it! Chase what might seem unachievable, life is full of surprises ;-)


----------



## Dsahna

Getting all philosophical on us like tara :laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice workout! Hitting some good numbers there!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Getting all philosophical on us like tara :laugh:


Lol i wrote that on facebook, dunno where it come from :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Seyyed said:


> Nice workout! Hitting some good numbers there!


Thanks hun!


----------



## d4ead

Ahhh you rock as allways.... catch ya soon babe


----------



## Beklet

Lol I feel weak now :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

shes a monster  in a nice way.... like that cuddly blue one from monsters ink....


----------



## Dsahna

Keep digging dead ha ha


----------



## d4ead

she knows i love her i tell her every day on msn


----------



## Dsahna

ITS TARA:eek:


----------



## d4ead

boom

hope you doing ok hun,

how did the man hunting go over the weekend????

you get lucky????

come one tell all.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> boom
> 
> hope you doing ok hun,
> 
> how did the man hunting go over the weekend????
> 
> you get lucky????
> 
> come one tell all.


Man hunting was crap oh well, training was good today did legs will be aching tomorrow, the owner of the gym was shocked cause he couldnt lift the weight i do on the calf raises was quite funny, i think i hurt his ego!

I also got into college today - so now im a student whoohoo!


----------



## Dsahna

Nice work showing the men how its donei told you didnt i:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs

donkey kick things

full stack

4 x 12

Calf raises

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

Thigh/Ab machine

9plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

Leg curls

3plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates 2 x 12

thigh extensions

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

19 plates x 8 PB

suppersetted with

Leg Press

120kg x 12

200kg x 12

280kg x 12

330kg x 12PB

squats

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

abs - legs raises, twists and incline situps with weights 4 x 25 of each

30 minutes on the bike for cardio

1 hour walkies with mutt


----------



## ManOnAMission

Betty you big naked beast of a woman - how the hell are you?

Great progress.... (I see them roids are working)


----------



## Dsahna

Roids bets?:wink:keeping us in the dark mate:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

John XTC-SE said:


> Betty you big naked beast of a woman - how the hell are you?
> 
> Great progress.... (I see them roids are working)


Something you know that I don't obviously... Im a natty and proud of the hard work i put in every day!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Roids bets?:wink:keeping us in the dark mate:lol:


I wouldn't keep you in the dark Dan, I'd chain ya up then lock yer in the cellar - in the dark heheh

No steroids for me thank you just hard grafting lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I wouldn't keep you in the dark Dan, I'd chain ya up then lock yer in the cellar - in the dark heheh
> 
> No steroids for me thank you just hard grafting lol


Err i hope i would be used and abused to satisfy all desires tara:wink:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Tara!!

Well done on the college!! :bounce: What are you going to be studying?

And damn you woman and you weights! :thumb:

If enough of my germs have gone by the end of the week I'm going to toddle along to the gym!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Tara!!
> 
> Well done on the college!! :bounce: What are you going to be studying?
> 
> And damn you woman and you weights! :thumb:
> 
> If enough of my germs have gone by the end of the week I'm going to toddle along to the gym!


I am doing AS level biology and Sport Studies, I am waiting for clearing for a Fd Sci strength, conditioning and sports coaching - apparently there is a good chance I will get on it (fingers crossed).

Hope all your infectious bits are getting well (throat, ears and chest lol) x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Fingers and toes are crossed! There is a lot of learning going on at the moment!

I'm hoping the anti biotics kick in in the next day or two - lugging all my [email protected] down two flights of stairs has been the least fun I've had in a long time - and to top it off my housemate Rob delighted in telling me how rough I look and says I sould like Mutley at the moment too! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Fingers and toes are crossed! There is a lot of learning going on at the moment!
> 
> I'm hoping the anti biotics kick in in the next day or two - lugging all my [email protected] down two flights of stairs has been the least fun I've had in a long time - and to top it off my housemate Rob delighted in telling me how rough I look and says I sould like Mutley at the moment too! :lol:


The cheeky begger you should have clouted him one lol  Get well soon hun x


----------



## Dsahna

W.A. ....ROUGH!!!.....IMPOSSIBLE!!!! :wink:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Just pulling your leg Betty...Its Pec here....you're doing great for a natty!


----------



## d4ead

you rock babe, catch ya soon


----------



## Bettyboo

Back today

Assisted wide arm chins

9 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

Seated row

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 12

Pyramided these the supersetted with

Lat wide grip pull down

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

Reverse grip pull downs

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

finished with abs

30 minutes run

Rushed session today was a bit mad not the best but not the worst (my m8 was waiting for me so I rushed and couldn't zone out.


----------



## M_at

Looks like a pretty meaty workout AND you got a 30 minutes run in!


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> you rock babe, catch ya soon


lol ok hun! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Good stuff all the same tarathough i nearly collapsed when i never seen the letters PB:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Good stuff all the same tarathough i nearly collapsed when i never seen the letters PB:lol:


Had me mate with me was sorta rushing, wouldda done more and some deadlifts but she was looking kinda fed up and bored. I don't think i persuaded her to come and train she said i grunt like a pig and its not very lady like haha!


----------



## ElfinTan

Are you suggesting that non natty's don't hard to work hard? :whistling:

Awesome workouts x


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Are you suggesting that non natty's don't hard to work hard? :whistling:
> 
> *NO hun not at all, you work out baldy hard i have read your journal, baldy good weights you lift,was just havinga dig at the man comments lol *
> 
> Awesome workouts x


Thanks x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks x


Hahaha Just ragging ya mate:whistling:x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*QUICK FLYBY...... * :thumb:

*
*

*
*Some awesome workouts there girlie.... keep up the good work  :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> *QUICK FLYBY...... * :thumb:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Some awesome workouts there girlie.... keep up the good work  :thumbup1:


Thanks hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

Arm workout today

Preacher curls

3 plates x 12

4 x 12

5 x 12

6 x 12pb without struggling)

Pyramided thses

over head ez curls

5kg x 12

10kg x 12

20kg x 12

23kg x 12PB

Hammer curls

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 10 (struggled like hell with these today)

Dumbell kickbacks

12kg x 12 (each arm)

14kg x 12

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

oly bar curls

oly bar x 12

5kg x 12

10kg x 12 pb

5kg x 12

Cable pull downs

3 plates x 12

4 x 12

5 x 12

6 x 12

Cable extensions

2 plates x 12

3 x 12

4 x 12

5 x 12

6 x 12pb

Pyrmided these

Abs to finish see other posts

30 minutes on cross trainer (had problems on this cause my arms were burning so much lol legs were just about manageable as still sore from Monday!

1 hour birsk walkies with the mutt also


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome stuff as always super-bets:lol:reps are due for yet more pbs babe


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:



> Awesome stuff as always super-bets:lol:reps are due for yet more pbs babe


Thanks Dan, blady legs are still hurting from Monday lol


----------



## Dsahna

Your legs are built to fcuk tara,and looking alot leaner too mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Your legs are built to fcuk tara,and looking alot leaner too mate


I'm getting there long way to go, im running every morning and cardio on top at the gym, I'm finding the eating bit hard though, trying to fit in 6 meals a day is like mad for me.


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest todaay

Incline flyes

12 kg x 12

14kg x 12

16 kg x 12

14kg x 12

Incline bench press

10kgx 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

35kgx 12

40kg x 8pb

Bench press

5 pates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

Peck Deck

7 Plates x 12

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

10 plates x 12pb

cable chest extensions

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x pb

abs as usual

40 minutes on bike (blady knackereing)

30 minute run this evening


----------



## d4ead

damn look at those pb's come


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> damn look at those pb's come


 :lol: x2


----------



## d4ead

she rocks dont she....

you know she offered to be a fuk buddy if only i wasnt married and didnt live 1000 miles away.

talk about picky!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> :lol: x2


your avatar is spinning me out lol


----------



## Dsahna

You dont deny it then tara,i knew you two had fcuked:lol:


----------



## d4ead

what 2 us nah in my dreams


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done Tara, more PB's you're a machine x


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> she rocks dont she....
> 
> you know she offered to be a fuk buddy if only i wasnt married and didnt live 1000 miles away.
> 
> talk about picky!


Did i ?? I can't remember saying fcuk buddy either :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> You dont deny it then tara,i knew you two had fcuked:lol:


I have nothing to deny, nothing happend lol I'm not that lucky !


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I have nothing to deny, nothing happend lol I'm not that lucky !


Oooooooooo deads got an admirer:blush: ha ha


----------



## Bettyboo

sorta in the wrong context Dan, lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> sorta in the wrong context Dan, lol


Elaborate


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Elaborate


Firstly he is married - rule of thumb never ever go there!

Secondly d4ead not muscley enough (no offence) lol I like em big haha


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Firstly he is married - rule of thumb never ever go there!
> 
> Secondly d4ead not muscley enough (no offence) lol
> 
> *I like em big*
> 
> *
> * haha


*such as?*


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oooh this is an interesting conversation :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oooh this is an interesting conversation :lol:


Very ha ha but she aint spilled the beans yet WA:wink:


----------



## Dsahna

Shes being stubborn is super-bets:thumbdown:

:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol his chest is too small from what i can see in the pic... and i like big arms and a nice ar$e, and nice muscley legs; I have to say I have not seen any of d4eads anatomy apart from his avatars...lol *and of course **SINGLE*

if there is anyone out there who fits the bill, apply within pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

SUCH AS:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> SUCH AS:lol:


such as what?? im confused ok I should be blonde me thinks


----------



## Dsahna

Ffs like who?


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Ffs like who?


Ill find a pic lol and post it


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Betty if you find the man that you are describing and he has a brother puuurrrrllleasesend him my way - ta!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Firstly he is married - rule of thumb never ever go there!
> 
> Secondly d4ead not muscley enough (no offence) lol I like em big haha


And besides you fancy me:lol: And if you mean big down below will 8" suffice??pmsl!


----------



## Bettyboo

summat like this but not the face lol

http://beststyles4u.googlepages.com/body29.jpg


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> And besides you fancy me:lol: And if you mean big down below will 8" suffice??pmsl!


That better be on the soft or your in trouble mate ha ha:wink:


----------



## WRT

Dsahna said:


> That better be on the soft or your in trouble mate ha ha:wink:


That's with a 20kg weight hanging off the end lololol


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty if you find the man that you are describing and he has a brother puuurrrrllleasesend him my way - ta!


lol i don't think he exists hun tbh but we can dream ey lol


----------



## Bettyboo

There you are TOM, where did you disappear too lol


----------



## WRT

Haven't been posting much recently but i'm back


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> summat like this but not the face lol
> 
> http://beststyles4u.googlepages.com/body29.jpg


Yeah that would do the job - with you on the face front too - not bad looking just a bit pretty - but personality supposedly counts for a lot :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> lol i don't think he exists hun tbh but we can dream ey lol


WELL HELLO .............somebody call


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> WELL HELLO .............somebody call


oooh elloo lol is that you in your avi??


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> oooh elloo lol is that you in your avi??


No that's Dorian Yates!


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> No that's Dorian Yates!


damn shame lol


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> damn shame lol


hold on right there I will put mine up for ye for 5 mins

gone !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Had a day off from training today as had to go to college and hospital with my son and tie just disapeareded lol will train shoulders tomorrow instead and i'm working tonight so i needed t rest up a bit first night shift in a while lol


----------



## Replicator

I hate it Betty......................marmite!


----------



## d4ead

hey babe how was the log night at work you survive it??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Tara! How pretty is your avvi??

Very! Is the answer before you say something silly!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Tara! How pretty is your avvi??
> 
> Very! Is the answer before you say something silly!


Lol thanks hun, been caught up in all the uni paper work stuff - jeesus lol what head work, then volley ball for 2 hours yesterday my legs are blady kiling me Did legs today tomorrow gonna have to chest and arms together to catch up.

Gonna have to reschedule training around uni, got gym instructors course starting tomorrow level 2 & 3 all together running for 4 days, and a 1000 word essay to get in gulp!


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs

calf raises

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12 PB

donkey kick backs

15 plates x 12

full stack x 36

Leg curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Thigh extensions

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

19 plates x 12 pb

Squats

just the oly bar x 12

10kg x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40 kg x 12

leg press

120kg x 12

200kg x 12

300kg x 12

340kg x 8

knees were a bit sore from 2 hours of volley ball yesterday, so didnt try anymore weight in case of injury.

Cardio 1 x 40 minutes running

1 hour brisk walk


----------



## Dsahna

2 more pbs,i knew you would get a pb tara...i mean SUPER-BETS:lol:welldone


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> 2 more pbs,i knew you would get a pb tara...i mean SUPER-BETS:lol:welldone


Lol ok ur nickename is gonna be super TL man lol


----------



## Dsahna

Naaa:lol: the line is going away for a few months,youll have to think of another one SB


----------



## d4ead

well done super-bets


----------



## ElfinTan

Awesome weights again Missy Boo! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> well done super-bets


 :clap:


----------



## rich-k

hey 

really impressed with your journal its a great read


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Legs
> 
> leg press
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> *340kg x 8*
> 
> knees were a bit sore from 2 hours of volley ball yesterday, *so didnt try anymore weight in case of injury.*


These two particular parts made me chuckle! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks folks for the encouragement x


----------



## Replicator

you one fit girl Betty BOooooo


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> you one fit girl Betty BOooooo


lol thanks Reppi lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok all sorts today, spent most of the day in the gym on most of the equipment, as I had a my gym instructors course today and I was showing people how to use the equipment, so it was not at my usual gym. I did however get a good few sets in on most body parts.

Incline Flyes

14 kg x 12

16 kg x 24

14 kg x 12

Reverse lat pull downs (unsure of the weight)

8 plates x 12

9 plates x12

10 plates x 12

Wide grip behind back same weight as above

bicep curls ( alwful machine they had)

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

Tricep Machine ( hated this hurt my elbows)

6 reps not sure what weight gave up as it was a $hit machine

i wont post it all but also did chest, shoulders all on machines there was no squat bar, or rack and not many free weights. The cable extension was very small and you can only use it for chest not wide enough to do arms on it.

Cardio

20 minute run to college this morning

15 minutes on treadmill morning

20 minutes on the bike in the afternoon


----------



## Dsahna

Great work bets:thumb:what sort of machine was it mate?


----------



## d4ead

super-bets does it again....


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Great work bets:thumb:what sort of machine was it mate?


Sorta like a flat preacher curl machine, you sit in it and put your arms on the pad thingy then push down the bars so your arms are horizontal. bleugh is all I have to say on that lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok all sorts today, spent most of the day in the gym on most of the equipment, as I had a my gym instructors course today and I was showing people how to use the equipment, so it was not at my usual gym. I did however get a good few sets in on most body parts.

Incline Flyes

14 kg x 12

16 kg x 24

14 kg x 12

Reverse lat pull downs (unsure of the weight)

8 plates x 12

9 plates x12

10 plates x 12

Wide grip behind back same weight as above

bicep curls ( alwful machine they had)

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

Tricep Machine ( hated this hurt my elbows)

6 reps not sure what weight gave up as it was a $hit machine

i wont post it all but also did chest, shoulders all on machines there was no squat bar, or rack and not many free weights. The cable extension was very small and you can only use it for chest not wide enough to do arms on it.

also today went in the college lab and did some free weights they werent very heavy but had to demonstrate most of them for the other students who had not done them before i was the guniea pig for this.

squats x 12 10kg

deadlifts x 12 10kg

clean snatch x 4 10kg (first time with this i was very proud i did it lol)

Cardio

10 minute run to college this morning

15 minutes on treadmill morning

20 minutes on the cross trainer in the afternoon


----------



## Bettyboo

Monday i have a day off so I can do legs at my usual gym, and hopefully get back into some sort of training routine. I have an exam on Wednesday too yikes lol


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone tara:thumb:you dont get on well with machines mate,you are a free-weight sorta gal:wink:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Monday i have a day off so I can do legs at my usual gym, and hopefully get back into some sort of training routine. I have an exam on Wednesday too yikes lol


 :thumb :and all the best for your exam tara,dont forget to tap into that super-power of yours though, to help you with any tricky questions:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :and all the best for your exam tara,dont forget to tap into that super-power of yours though, to help you with any tricky questions:wink:


Lol your mad you are...

I not too keen on machines, I think with free weights you have to work a little bit harder for balance etc and you learn a better form... just my two pence worth lol


----------



## Bettyboo

This is NOT how to do what I was doing this afternoon, next time i do it I will try and get someone to record it.


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Lol your mad you are...
> 
> I not too keen on machines, I think with free weights you have to work a little bit harder for balance etc and you learn a better form... just my two pence worth lol


Exactly the same as my two pence:wink:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> This is NOT how to do what I was doing this afternoon, next time i do it I will try and get someone to record it.


How the fcuk did he stop himself from falling:lol::lol:yes bets...we will need a vid of you in action


----------



## Bettyboo

God knows but it did make me giggle, he didn't really seem bothered though did he. lol


----------



## Dsahna

He didnt give a shìt!!


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> This is NOT how to do what I was doing this afternoon, next time i do it I will try and get someone to record it.


Jesus ...what a plank ..no even a collar on iether ..................divet

was probably too embaressed to bother .......................or he was sozzeled LOL

rep


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Jesus ...what a plank ..no even a collar on iether ..................divet
> 
> was probably too embaressed to bother .......................or he was sozzeled LOL
> 
> rep


Lol I thought he looked rather stoned tbh... but no one even bothered to help him lol maybe he was still drunk from the night before lol


----------



## d4ead

yeh it looked kinda staged to me..


----------



## Bettyboo

Trained legs today , but didnt have time to do squats so will do them tomorrow, cause i had to pick the kids up at 6pm. Also did four hours on various cardio and machine resistance machines and free weights at uni.

calf raises

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 24

leg Extensions

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

20 plates x 12 PB

Leg Curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

donkey kicks

full stack 12 x 4

Leg press

120kg x 12

240kg x 12

300kg x 12

320kg x 12

Fasted run in morning 35 minutes


----------



## ElfinTan

You shouldn't play catch up and do squats tomorrow. It will be counter productive. What you have done surfices x


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> You shouldn't play catch up and do squats tomorrow. It will be counter productive. What you have done surfices x


Ah ok cheers hun. Doing chest and triceps tomorrow. Hows things coming on with your trianing hun? x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Ah ok cheers hun. Doing chest and triceps tomorrow. Hows things coming on with your trianing hun? x


Really good...am loving it. Off on holiday tomorrow for a weeks rest and then back to bunker down for heavy winter training...all ghetto hoodies and baggies and lots of RARRRRRRRRRR!!!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Really good...am loving it. Off on holiday tomorrow for a weeks rest and then back to bunker down for heavy winter training...all ghetto hoodies and baggies and lots of RARRRRRRRRRR!!!!! hahahahaha!


Hope you enjoy your holiday you going anywhere nice?? I cant wait for the winter, gonna get myself some new heavier training kit to keep nice n warm.


----------



## ElfinTan

Off to Cyprus for a week.

Winter at our place is DEATHLY and we have to wrap up like onions. I adopt the Nanuk of the North look from October right through til March...it's particulary attractive but jolly useful for packing on size as no fecker can see ya fat ass lol


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Off to Cyprus for a week.
> 
> Winter at our place is DEATHLY and we have to wrap up like onions. I adopt the Nanuk of the North look from October right through til March...it's particulary attractive but jolly useful for packing on size as no fecker can see ya fat ass lol


PMSL, well at least you are warm. I dont think there is any heating in the place where i train, well nothing substantial, so I will be keeping my knees very warm, and dressing up warm in my uni hoody lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Heating????? Such luxury we know not! Putting the heating on involves shutting the fire escape door!


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> You shouldn't play catch up and do squats tomorrow. It will be counter productive. What you have done surfices x


X2 great advice tan

Great work tara:thumb:awesome work getting another pb aswell caped-crusader:lol:


----------



## d4ead

never play catch up, unless its a form of kiss chase  only nude with oil.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Here goes legs today had 45 minutes cause i had to get back to uni

Leg extension

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

19 plates x 12

Leg curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 24

5 plates x 12

Donkey Kick back

full stack

48 x 16 plates

Leg press

120kg x 12

160kg x 12

200kg x 12

280kg x 12 went light cause i had nearly two weeks off legs a bit wobbly

Squats

oly bar x 12

20kg x 12

30 kg x 12

40kg x 12

Legs are very sore

Cardio brisk 20 min walk to uni

2 hours walking around town looking for xmas pressies lol (does that count?)


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> never play catch up, unless its a form of kiss chase  only nude with oil.....


Oooh i say...


----------



## Dsahna

Super-bets is back in buisness ffs:thumb:nice to see you back updating your journal tara:wink:great workout too:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Indeed great to have you back babe.


----------



## Bettyboo

Been docs, got another chest infection, what the hell is going on Grr, anyway managed Legs yesterday

Thigh extentions

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

19 plates x 12

20 plates x 12 PB

Leg curls

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Calf Raises

13 plates x 24

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12 PB

Donkey Kicks

full stack x 48

Leg press

120kg x 12

200kg x 12

300kg x 12

320kg x 12

Then had to get back to uni and two guys were messing around on the squat rack so ill do them later when I do my back.


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> Been docs, got another chest infection, what the hell is going on Grr


Possible overtraining?

Great Journal, i've really enjoyed reading it and your progress is excellent. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

DanJ said:


> Possible overtraining?
> 
> Great Journal, i've really enjoyed reading it and your progress is excellent. :thumbup1:


Hi DanJ, thanks for dropping in. Hmm not sure im over training first time back in nearly 2.5 weeks, I had swine flu, its the second chest infection ive had grr.

im still gonna train back today when ive sorted the house out and done me admin.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone tara:wink:keep it up,you have exposed yourself to loads of infections at uni,your immune system should eventually adapt and get better at fighting illness


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> Hi DanJ, thanks for dropping in. Hmm not sure im over training first time back in nearly 2.5 weeks, I had swine flu, its the second chest infection ive had grr.
> 
> im still gonna train back today when ive sorted the house out and done me admin.


Ahhh, ok. Sorry missed that bit. Hope you feel better. I sometimes find if i get ill with something, i get ill again quite quickly. Perhaps because i have a fairly busy lifestyle, and once i stop for an illness, everything else creeps up on me, lol!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Welldone tara:wink:keep it up,you have exposed yourself to loads of infections at uni,your immune system should eventually adapt and get better at fighting illness


Blady hope so, its ridiculous i seem to be getting everyhing going yak lol

How are ya Dan, oh PM incoming, lol I have news x


----------



## Dsahna

Im on it x


----------



## Bettyboo

Just been docs, he has confirmed what I thought a chest infection, inflamed throat and swollen glands - great! So now on another course of steroids and antibiotics!

Im off down the gym for a back session will update soon lol


----------



## Bettyboo

cardio day today two hours of sprinting training christ my legs are hurting lol , along with a 40 minute jog.


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> cardio day today two hours of sprinting training christ my legs are hurting lol , along with a 40 minute jog.


How's the chest?


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest is better thanks DanJ, steroids and bots are kicking in, used up an inhayler withing 3 days though so i know it was not good lol

hows you?


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> Chest is better thanks DanJ, steroids and bots are kicking in, used up an inhayler withing 3 days though so i know it was not good lol
> 
> hows you?


Good to hear its getting better, hope it goes quickly for you  .

I'm awesome, having one of them good mirror days today. You know the ones where you think "yep, things are coming together"? Don't get too many of them so i like to ride the wave when it happens.


----------



## Bettyboo

Cool , i just saw myself on web cam and my face looks really gaunt yikes you can see my cheek bones. So i know i have lost weight lol

i dont have a mirror in the house, so only get to see myself when i go to the gym, i have a mirror to do my hair but no full length one lol


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> Cool , i just saw myself on web cam and my face looks really gaunt yikes you can see my cheek bones. So i know i have lost weight lol
> 
> i dont have a mirror in the house, so only get to see myself when i go to the gym, i have a mirror to do my hair but no full length one lol


Nothing wrong with a nice pair of cheekbones, very nice  .

Glad you are noticing the differences. What are your short term goals?(not sure if you've been asked that recently and i've missed it?)


----------



## Replicator

DanJ said:


> Nothing wrong with a nice pair of cheekbones, very nice  .QUOTE]
> 
> BUMP :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

yo know bets now when people accuse you of taking steroids you cant deny it.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Chest is better thanks DanJ, steroids and bots are kicking in, used up an inhayler withing 3 days though so i know it was not good lol
> 
> hows you?


I thought you were a natty? :whistling:

Just kidding! 

Hope your feeling better mate x


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Tan! Much better had, back on track a fab workout today, i have lost a stone from when i last weighed myself shocking!

Legs today

Thigh extensions

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

19 plates x 12

20 plates x 12 PB(full stack)

Calf raises

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 24 pb

Leg Curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 6 pb

Donkey Kicks

full stack x 48

Lunges

10kg dumbells x 12

12kg dumbells x 12

15kg dumbells x 12

Leg press

80kg x 12

120kg x 12

200kg x12

345 x 12 pb 

Deep Squats

20kg x 12

30kg x 24

35kg x 12

decline sit ups with weights

3kg x 30

4kg x 30

6kg x 30

Ab machine

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 48

Twists 100


----------



## Bettyboo

Short term goal is to get to NABBA west in April and place somewhere, long term goal is to get as far as I can, Hmm pro card eventually I dont know but i am gonna give it my blady damn hardest shot!


----------



## Dsahna

You truly are something else tara:bounce:how many pbs is that,ive lost count:lol:

Welldone superbets:wink:

Best of luck for your nabba goal too,just keep it up t


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Dan, my frigging legs are burning already haha!


----------



## DanJ

Nice lifting indeed Tara. I have no doubt that you'll do well on stage.


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks DanJ, lol i might scare everyone off hehe esp with not much clothes on


----------



## Dsahna

Bollox:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Now now Dashna hahah!


----------



## WRT

Nice lifting Tara, hope you're keeping the "cardio" up:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Nice lifting Tara, hope you're keeping the "cardio" up:whistling:


Yup running in the mornings, and then extra on the machines in the gym, its all go! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Arms session today

Bicep curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 4 (fail)

Preacher Curls

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 3 (fail)

Hammers (kept light)

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

12kg x 12

Ez curls

5kg x 12

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

Drop overs

20 kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 24pb

Barbell curls

Just oly bar x 12

5kg x 12

7.5 kg x 12

5 kg x 12

Arm cable extensions

2 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 4 (fail)

pyrmided these

Abs decline sit ups with with weights 3kg

ab machine

twists


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :great arm workout have a good one today and blast it:bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Great work taragetting right back into the swing of things:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks guys, ooh its nice to be back lol


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Arms session today
> 
> Bicep curls
> 
> 3 plates x 12
> 
> 4 plates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 4 (fail)
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> 3 plates x 12
> 
> 4 plates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 3 (fail)
> 
> Hammers (kept light)
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 12kg x 12
> 
> 14kg x 12
> 
> 12kg x 12
> 
> Ez curls
> 
> 5kg x 12
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> Drop overs
> 
> 20 kg x 12
> 
> 22kg x 12
> 
> 24kg x 24pb
> 
> Barbell curls
> 
> Just oly bar x 12
> 
> 5kg x 12
> 
> 7.5 kg x 12
> 
> 5 kg x 12
> 
> Arm cable extensions
> 
> 2 plates x 12
> 
> 3 plates x 12
> 
> 4 plates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 4 (fail)
> 
> pyrmided these
> 
> Abs decline sit ups with with weights 3kg
> 
> ab machine
> 
> twists


no doubt your arms would be well nackered after this little lot Tara eh :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah they are aching somewhat this evening, along with my legs!


----------



## Sinead

Fantastic workouts!  You're one very strong lady x


----------



## Bettyboo

Sinead said:


> Fantastic workouts!  You're one very strong lady x


Aaw thanks hun, hows your training going x ( i wish i was better at deadlifts and sqauts grr)


----------



## Bettyboo

Right here goes back session

Assisted chins

8 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

Seated cable rows

45 kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 8

One arm dumbbell Rows

18 kg x 12

20 kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 8

lat pull downs

9 plate x 12

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

13 plates x 3

Reverse Grip pull downs

same as above but

13 plates x 12

Deadlifts

20kg+bar x 12

30kg+bar x 12

40kg+bar x 12

60kg+bar x 12 whoohoo did it!! (I will video this sometime this week for the 80kg challenge)

Plus core work twists 100

decline sit ups with weights 3kg x 40

ab machine 45kg x 40


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome tara:bounceotential mate!!!!

Keep doing them deads and you will be no1:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Dan! hows you


----------



## Dsahna

Great thanksgot a pb tonight,it must be your influence tara:lol:cant wait on your vid mate:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol im gonna try and get someone to do it over the weekend for me or tomorrow! Im sure there will be enough volenteers in the gym to do it haha


----------



## Dsahna

Im sure there will mate:thumb:how are you bets?


----------



## Bettyboo

Im good thanks, going gym always makes me feel good. I did get some funny looks tonight though when i was doing my deadlifts, one guy offered me a belt haha i said its ok thanks i dont use a belt ... he scowled at me and walked away hmm


----------



## Kate1976

Hey lady - mightly impressed ...that's some heavy liftin there


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Hey lady - mightly impressed ...that's some heavy liftin there


Many thanks Kate, I took a peek at your journal your doing really well too, keep up the good work! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Cracking workouts as ever Tara x:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Quick up date, have been busy at uni, unindated with essays and work out plans etc. I am still training very hard, deadlift currently stands at 102kg for 5 reps leg press 350kg and squats im stuck at 60kg grrr.

Now lifting full stack on leg extensions 20 plates, 12 reps with 2 seconds up 4 seconds hold 2 seconds back down ratio on lifts, burning like hell but its working. Calf raises on 15 plates full stack too 12 reps x 4 . Oh one arm rows up to 26kg. So I am making progress, getting there. Also running 3 x a week for 40 minutes plus cardio and core work on top.

Will up date again when I get the chance. Hope everyone is well and training hard.

Betty x x


----------



## Dsahna

Sounds great superbetspleased your back cos ive missed all the pbs you bang out mate:thumb:

Is everything okay babe:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah sorta, long story I wont bore you with it lol

Concentrating on uni, me and the kids now and trying to find a job also.

x


----------



## Dsahna

Best of luck then tara,are you doing well at uni?


----------



## Bettyboo

I am enjoying it, its really interesting!


----------



## Bettyboo

Right did back today (was in a foul mood) managed the following

Lat pull down

7 plates (all 12 reps)

8 plates

9 plates

11 plates

Reverse grip pull downs

5 plates (12 reps)

6 plates

8 plates

10 plates

Seated cable row

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

One arm dumbell rows

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

Dead llifts

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

105kg x 5 reps

Core decline sit up with weights

25 x 4

Twists 100

Weighted leg raises 25 x 4

Ab machine 25 x 4

40 minutes cardio on cross trainer

Doing inner core exercises later tonight lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice to see you posting again Tara! And as ever looks like a good workout. My only suggestion would be up the weight quicker on a few things (1st 4 excercises) and drop the reps. Get used to feeling a heavier weight. Depending on your goals obviously but as I remember you'd like to get bigger. Try using working sets of no more than 6-10 reps for a while and I think you're weight will shoot up. Only a suggestion x

And thanks for the comments xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks tan will give it a try next week.


----------



## Dsahna

Good work again taralovely deadlifting too,ill second tans advice mate!!!

Hope your okay x


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im a bit achey this morning... lol hows you see you been lifting mad weights too!


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:dead nearly went through the floor,no joke bets ha ha


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol how d ya mean went through the floor??


----------



## Dsahna

We trained upstairs at mine and he had to put the bar down super quick:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> We trained upstairs at mine and he had to put the bar down super quick:lol:


Lol ooops is he ok :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Dead is grand tara,proper cockney that he is:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i have never heard him speak haha!


----------



## Replicator

how ye progressing BB


----------



## Bettyboo

I think im doing ok, getting there leg day today whoohoo my favourite!


----------



## Replicator

you doing really well BB keep up the good work

REP


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Betty! Just dropping by to say hi how's it going?


----------



## ElfinTan

This may interest you :0)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


----------



## Bettyboo

Took Tans avice and lowered the reps to 6 and use a higher weight til fail here goes did back today...Had limited time as had to use a gym wiith not much equipment so I could fit a session in with uni

Lat pull downs

13 plates x 6

14 plates x 6

15 plates x 6

16 plates x 3 n fail PB

Reverse grip pull downs

10 plates x 6

11 plates x 6

12 plates 3 n fail

One arm dumb bells rows

24kg x 6

26kg x 6

28kg x 6

30kg x 4 n fail PB

deadlifts

Warm up just bar x 6

40kg x 6

80kg x 6

100 x 6

105 x 6

107 x 2 n fail pb

(went for a run this morning bout 40 minutes)

I am rather achy but felt I achieved a good session today whooho , bring on tomorrow when I do my legs


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> This may interest you :0)
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


Tan am i being a spaz lol the link just takes me to the home page??? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Betty! Just dropping by to say hi how's it going?


Hi hun, still training trying to find time in between uni kids atc but getting there have started cutting sorta, have cleaned my diet up and up cardio - running most mornings.

Uni is mentally demanding as well as physically which is good.

Hope you are well and that uni and training is going well for you too x x


----------



## Kate1976

Strong,strong lifts missus 

What are you studying?


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Strong,strong lifts missus
> 
> What are you studying?


Strength Conditioning and sports coaching, I am so glad i managed to get accepted on this course I am really enjoying it. Well it a degree /course same thing haha


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Strength Conditioning and sports coaching, I am so glad i managed to get accepted on this course I am really enjoying it. Well it a degree /course same thing haha


Awesome - what are your plans when you graduate??

You coming to the weight lifting seminar at Tan's place next March?


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone bets,i always love tans advice and i believe in the 6 reps for great all round strength and mass gains!!

Ps hope your well superwoman:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

I am hoping to get there, fingers crossed will have to find somewhere inexpensive to stay, as im near Cornwall so will have to stay over night, will be deep in cutting then as comp is in April so it will be a good for me to get tips off the pros!

Well when i graduate i want to bring S & C to bodybuilding, sounds strange but it will tie in loads (im thinking well ahead lol ). I want to teach children decent PE , teaching them how to properly jump, skip, etc the S & C way will help their chances in life with sports (sounds mad i know). They have S & C coaches in kids schools in usa and australia at such a young age, we dont have such privileges over here unless its a specialised school/or private tution through a sport association at more competitive levels.

sorry about going on lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Tan am i being a spaz lol the link just takes me to the home page??? :confused1:


No the 'spaz' badge is mine:whistling:

Don't forget to do a lighter warm up set before you do the lower rep working sets to avoid niggles and injuries....couple of PB's though...not bad going Kid x:rockon:

Try not to go tooooooo low on the reps though. It will take a couple of weeks for you to pendle in but i'm sure you'll crack it.

Come on???? What comp are you doing? You kept that quiet ya wee tinker!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> No the 'spaz' badge is mine:whistling:
> 
> Don't forget to do a lighter warm up set before you do the lower rep working sets to avoid niggles and injuries....couple of PB's though...not bad going Kid x:rockon:
> 
> Try not to go tooooooo low on the reps though. It will take a couple of weeks for you to pendle in but i'm sure you'll crack it.
> 
> Come on???? What comp are you doing? You kept that quiet ya wee tinker!


Im trying the NABBA west in April....I will win ( i have to keep telling myself this) lol :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Good girl!

Find someone for posing practice NOW!!!!! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah i have found someone at uni who is gonna help me she has competed before... Fingers crossed Paul S is gonna prep me! (waiting for my uni grant)


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah i have found someone at uni who is gonna help me she has competed before... Fingers crossed Paul S is gonna prep me! (waiting for my uni grant)


 :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs and biceps today - I nearly fell down the stairs and i puke (im vey sore lol)

ok calf raises

warm up set x 12 (10 plates)

13 plates x 6

14 plates x 6

15 plates x 6 Pb (full stack)

Leg extensions

Warm up set 10 plates x 12

17 plates x 6

18 plates x 6

19 plates x 6

20 plates x 6 full stack

Leg curls

2 plates x 12

4 plates x 6

5 plates x 6

6 plate x 2 fail (crap eh)

Lunges (did these with dumbbells) 3 widths of the gym for each set

5 kg

6kg

7kg 8kg took 3 steps and felt a twinge so failed

Squats all weights are plus 20kg bar

just bar x 12 warm up

20kg x 6

30kg x 6

35kg x6

40kg x 6

Biceps

Biceps curls with big 20kg bar x 12

+5kg x 6

10kg x 6

Hammer curls

10kg x 6

12kg x 6

14kg x 6

16kg x 3 fail

Preacher curls

2 plates (warm up x 12)

4 plates x 6

5 plates x 6

6 plates x 6

7 plates x 1 n a bit lol fail

Inner core work 10 minutes

Decline abs with 3kg dumbells 25 x 4

twists 100

ab machine

35kg x 20

40kg x 20

45kg x 20

Cardio today hour n half of agility and COD stuff

Sprinting run test thing (uni)


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest abs n cardio today

Flat flyes

10kg warm up x 12

14kg x 6

16kg x 6

19kg x 2 n fail

Incline flyes

12kg x 6

14kg x 6

16kg x 6

Over head dumbells thing

16kg x 12 warm up

20kg x 6

22kg x 6

24kg x 6

26kg x 6

Incline chest press

10kg x 12 warm up

20kg x 6

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

37kg x 5

Cable cross overs

10 kg(each side) x6

15kg x 6

20kg x 6

25kg x 6

30kg x 2

(pyramided these)

40 minutes on cross trainer

leg raises with weights

25 x 4

twists 100

ab machine 45kg 25 x 4


----------



## Dsahna

Good work bets:thumb:how are you babe?


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm good today a bit achey from yesterdays session but I feel in a more positive mood ;-)


----------



## Dsahna

Thats what i want to hear:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Did legs today was going to biceps as well but was soo pooped after i could harld move so Ill double up tomorrow in uni have 3 hours of cardio tomorrow yikes... Christmas "fun games" apparently lol

ok here goes

Leg extensions

10 plates x 12 warm up

19 plates x 6

20 plates x 6 x 3 oh the burn

Calf raises

10 plates to warm up x 12

13 plates x 6

14 plates x 6

15 plates x 6 x2 full stack

Leg curls

2 plates to warm up x 12

4 plates x 6

5 plates x 6

6 plates x 6

7 plates x 1 n failed

lunges with dumb bells

no weights width of gym x 2

5kg width x 2

7kg width x 2

8kg width x 2

9kg width x 2

Deep squats

just bar warm up 12

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

55kg x 6

60kg x 6 chuffed

65kg x 4 even more chuffed lol PB

cross stepper

15 minutes i felt exhausted by this point

leg raises with weight 25 x 3

ab machine 45kg 25 x 3

twist 100

stretching when i got home


----------



## Dsahna

Evening bets,how can you still be getting pb's with all that cardio:eek:


----------



## Bettyboo

I am pushing myself as much and as hard as I can.. I have been slacking lately and I need to get back into the swing of things if I am going to do well in April. I am loosing my fat gut at last its coming off. I had a talk with someone and I got some inspiration back. I think I had lost it for a bit


----------



## rodrigo

glad you found it again boo:thumb: i lost it in the 90,s with house music and all that:lol: i am enjoyin my trainin at the moment tho xmas i need to not let it slip , it will tho cos for some reason when i am off work i lose interest its like work and trainin go together :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Well at the moment I have no job, training uni and kids is all I have - how sad I know but Ill get there I know I will . Ill get my **** in shape and get on that stage, fcuk what everyone else says lol


----------



## Dsahna

Your at uni training for a job dont forgetnothing sad about it at all mate!


----------



## Jem

COME ON TARA !


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks peoples xx


----------



## rodrigo

method to the madness boo and a means to an end so stick with it girl and hoping you reep your rewards in all aspects of life:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> method to the madness boo and a means to an end so stick with it girl and hoping you reep your rewards in all aspects of life:thumbup1:


Haha thanks I think. :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Just returning the journal drop-in:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol, mines not as interesting hehe!


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Lol, mines not as interesting hehe!


Thats not true!! I have read through it before and followed your progress. You have done very well and should be extremely proud:thumbup1: Not sure if I have commented in your journal before, but I have been in here


----------



## Bettyboo

Here are some leg shots I just took i think I have improved will add some more body parts tomorrow lol


----------



## rodrigo

boo those legs look great you strong in the legs it certainly looks it :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

I just gotta get the top half of me looking half decent as that finger crossed i can do it ... think positive thoughts lol


----------



## Replicator

Courage, sacrifice, determination, commitment, toughness,heart, talent, guts. That's what girls are made of; the heck with sugar and spice.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Here are some leg shots I just took i think I have improved will add some more body parts tomorrow lol


Some nice mass on the pins there BB!!! Hams look great......mine have yet to make an appearance hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Some nice mass on the pins there BB!!! Hams look great......mine have yet to make an appearance hahahaha!!!!


Thanks hun, im sure yours will be as fab as your top half, :thumbup1: thats where I am lacking. I need to sort my shoulders and back n biceps out eeek


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun, im sure yours will be as fab as your top half, :thumbup1: thats where I am lacking. I need to sort my shoulders and back n biceps out eeek


We'll do a bodypart swap lol.

Just a point tho - keep your legs seperate from anything else, don't train then with anything. When you consider you are training half you body why the feck throw bi's in too....it's too much x


----------



## Bettyboo

I couldnt fit them in yesterday I was too pooped and the guys at the gym were being ****ers - you know the sort . So im doing them today with triceps


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> I couldnt fit them in yesterday I was too pooped and the guys at the gym were being ****ers - you know the sort . So im doing them today with triceps


Good....blessing in disguise. Just do legs on their on and put bi's in somewhere else x:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right ok got to the gym and a bunch of foreign guys 5 of them (i know this cause they were not talking English and they were asian I believe of some decent ahem being politically correct) were totally messing around swearing using such words as cnut and other such like words! I could not concentrate at all n were laughing when Iwas lifting Grrrr :cursing: I did tell one of them to mind their language.

Then a went to use the rack for squats both were being used, but one guy was dong a set then talking on his blady mobile phone!! so I was in a bad mood and just couldnt be ****d with the idiots!

Managed to do one arm dumbell rows **** lifting up to max of 6 x 30kg

Lat pull downs and reverse pull downs 9 plates for each

Seated cable rows 35kg x 10 to warm up

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

deadlifts

bar x 12 for warm up

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

90kg x 6

Got hacked off with the idiot in the gym and decided to call it a day, all teh 20kg plates were bieng used . GRRR


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Right ok got to the gym and a bunch of foreign guys 5 of them (i know this cause they were not talking English and they were asian I believe of some decent ahem being politically correct) were totally messing around swearing using such words as cnut and other such like words! I could not concentrate at all n were laughing when Iwas lifting Grrrr :cursing: I did tell one of them to mind their language.
> 
> Then a went to use the rack for squats both were being used, but one guy was dong a set then talking on his blady mobile phone!! so I was in a bad mood and just couldnt be ****d with the idiots!
> 
> Managed to do one arm dumbell rows **** lifting up to max of 6 x 30kg
> 
> Lat pull downs and reverse pull downs 9 plates for each
> 
> Seated cable rows 35kg x 10 to warm up
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 70kg x 6
> 
> 80kg x 6
> 
> 90kg x 6
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> bar x 12 for warm up
> 
> 40kg x 6
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 70kg x 6
> 
> 90kg x 6
> 
> Got hacked off with the idiot in the gym and decided to call it a day, all teh 20kg plates were bieng used . GRRR


Complain to the management!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Thats **** bets,shouldve donned your cape and lifted them instead of the 20k plates:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I can't be ****d it will be easier to change gyms tbh! I was thinking of doing it come January anyway once i get me car.


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Thats **** bets,shouldve donned your cape and lifted them instead of the 20k plates:lol:


It werent the foreigners who had the plates it was young lads on the legs press and the other rack they seemed to be hogging the rack between them and the plates.


----------



## Dsahna

Any hardcore gyms around your way mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Well the one where i go is quite hardcore there is also Core Fitness I might go there, but need a car really to get there.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Well the one where i go is quite hardcore there is also Core Fitness I might go there, but need a car really to get there.


It aint hardcore if there are groups of lads fcking about on phones and chatting. A concrete floor does not make a hardcore gym, don't mistake hardcore for rough.....the people that own it and train in it make it hardcore and they are there to train and not use it as a social club!!! Nothing wrong with having a craic while you train but the training takes priority!

I take it this is an independent gym? If it is then speak to the owners....if they don't give a sh*t then change gyms mate. You have a show to win! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Tan i must say your advice is always on the money


----------



## Bettyboo

I have been thinking about it for a while tbh... over the holidays I will take a look at core and see. Can't be training with numb nuts like that there...


----------



## Replicator

ElfinTan said:


> It aint hardcore if there are groups of lads fcking about on phones and chatting. A concrete floor does not make a hardcore gym, don't mistake hardcore for rough.....the people that own it and train in it make it hardcore and they are there to train and not use it as a social club!!! Nothing wrong with having a craic while you train but the training takes priority!
> 
> I take it this is an independent gym? If it is then speak to the owners....if they don't give a sh*t then change gyms mate. You have a show to win! :thumb:


Bump ..well said :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi , there is a gym at the uni, but it gets packed full and is rather hectic...not enough stations.

I will go after christmas and have a look at Core, will have a car in Jan then.


----------



## Bettyboo

:thumb: Legs today

Leg Extensions

10 plates warm up x 12

18, 19 plates x 6 each

20 plates 6 x 2

Standing calf Raises

10 plates x 12 warm up set

13, 14 plates x 6 each

15 6 x 2 (full stack)

Leg curls

2 plates x 12 warm up

4 plates x 6

5 plates x 6

6 plates x 6

7 plates x 4 n fail pb

Lunges with dumbbells

7kg x 2 width all same for each set

8kg

9kg

12kg pB

Deep Squats (weight is inlcuding 20kg bar)

bar x 12

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

65kg x 4

67 x 2 pB (i was feeling brave lol )

Supersetted with

Leg press 200kg 3 x 12

100kg x 12

20kg each leg x 12

I fancied a change

15 minutes cross trainer

abs to finish 100 twists,

ab machine and weighted leg raises

25 x 4 for each


----------



## Bettyboo

some dodgey pics i took in the gym changing room sorry they a bit wonky i was a bit wobbly lol :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Very nice leg session! And another PB on squats. I reckon with a good spotter you'd easy crank that up but never fck about with squats on your own and chase the weight because it really isn't worth it.

You've got some cracking upper body size, back width and arms stand out. Looks like you could do with concentrating on your delts but truly hard to tell from the poses to be fair. But you will certainly have some impressive muscle when you lean out!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Very nice leg session! And another PB on squats. I reckon with a good spotter you'd easy crank that up but never fck about with squats on your own and chase the weight because it really isn't worth it.
> 
> You've got some cracking upper body size, back width and arms stand out. Looks like you could do with concentrating on your delts but truly hard to tell from the poses to be fair. But you will certainly have some impressive muscle when you lean out!


Thank for the comments hun will work on those lats hard when taking pics yourself to get to look right lol .

I agree with the squats hard to get a training partner down here have advertised for one. When I change gyms might be able to get one then with a bit of luck.


----------



## Bettyboo

first day back since Christmas Friday pfff..

Leg session today

warm up set for for each 1 x 12

Working sets 4 x 6/ last is fail set

Leg Extensions

17 plates

18

19

20

Standing calf raises

13 plates

14

15

15 + 10kg PB

Leg Curls

4 plates

5

6

7 only managed 4

Dumbbell Lunges (2x widths of gym)

8kg

9kg

10kg

12kg

Squats

40kg

50kg

60kg

67kg x4 PB

Cardio 20 minutes cross trainer

ab machine 35kg trhough to 50kg 5 x 25

weighted leg raises 5 x 25


----------



## ElfinTan

Those squats keep going up:thumb:.....just make sure you're keeping them nice and low


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> some dodgey pics i took in the gym changing room sorry they a bit wonky i was a bit wobbly lol :whistling:


Damn!!!! Look at those guns!!! Very impressive Betty!!! (talking about the arms of course)


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Those squats keep going up:thumb:.....just make sure you're keeping them nice and low


Lol i struggled to get back up today lol nearly went on my **** on the last two... my **** is a bit achey haha

Also decided that Im not that fat after all... :whistling:When walking past KFC to get to the gym I saw two girls in leggings OMG :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> Damn!!!! Look at those guns!!! Very impressive Betty!!! (talking about the arms of course)


 :whistling: Of course you were lol thanks for kind words


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i struggled to get back up today lol nearly went on my **** on the last two... my **** is a bit achey haha
> 
> Also decided that Im not that fat after all... :whistling:When walking past KFC to get to the gym I saw two girls in leggings OMG :laugh:


There is a difference between fat and big hun x:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe I like your thinking..


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> some dodgey pics i took in the gym changing room sorry they a bit wonky i was a bit wobbly lol :whistling:


looking lovely in every way :thumb:

keep up the great work , its doing you well


----------



## d4ead

replicator you kiss ass.


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i struggled to get back up today lol nearly went on my **** on the last two... my **** is a bit achey haha
> 
> Also decided that Im not that fat after all... :whistling:When walking past KFC to get to the gym I saw two girls in leggings OMG :laugh:


 i always judge the fat people in line for kfc by bodylines gym..normally there boyfriend is waiting outside with a bull terrier and a can of stella or special brew....oh very manly..not..scum...ha! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

hulk1 said:


> i always judge the fat people in line for kfc by bodylines gym..normally there boyfriend is waiting outside with a bull terrier and a can of stella or special brew....oh very manly..not..scum...ha! :thumb:


haha yeah thats the ones...or a family of overweight kid all lining up making it look busy!

Did you train yesterday and have you got a turquoise BMW?


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> haha yeah thats the ones...or a family of overweight kid all lining up making it look busy!
> 
> Did you train yesterday and have you got a turquoise BMW?


you would never know how angry i was yesterday..got all kitted up and went to pull out my drive and the clutch went so had to train arms at home and then wait till this morning for the AA to arrive..all fixed so will be training today. my bmw is green, anyway saw you in dingles with the children the other day and you blanked me(AGAIN) ha..had a big army jacket and cap on.


----------



## Bettyboo

hulk1 said:


> you would never know how angry i was yesterday..got all kitted up and went to pull out my drive and the clutch went so had to train arms at home and then wait till this morning for the AA to arrive..all fixed so will be training today. my bmw is green, anyway saw you in dingles with the children the other day and you blanked me(AGAIN) ha..had a big army jacket and cap on.


Err did you and I am sorry for blanking you oops lol Not intentional :whistling:

Green turquoise sorta same colour lol :tongue:


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Err did you and I am sorry for blanking you oops lol Not intentional :whistling:
> 
> Green turquoise sorta same colour lol :tongue:


yeah kinda the same..if your colour blind:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm what time you training.. if your there when i train I will make the effort not to blank ya and pop over and say helllooo. lol


----------



## Jem

Maybe if you had a picture then she would recognise you :whistling: ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Maybe if you had a picture then she would recognise you :whistling: ?


Yeah good thinking Jem... I only have ever seen him in passing on the stairs very quickly haha! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah good thinking Jem... I only have ever seen him in passing on the stairs very quickly haha! :whistling:


So being as you have pics up then he should approach you  It's only fair. Nice pics Tara - you have some lats going on there - I have none meh :confused1: :lol:


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah good thinking Jem... I only have ever seen him in passing on the stairs very quickly haha! :whistling:


hey hey i have loads of pics on my profile can you not see them?? and how do i put one in the box instead of a stupid question mark?? :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Right I am off to check this out ....


----------



## Bettyboo

Right lol know what you look like now lol haha


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Right lol know what you look like now lol haha


 cool big hello to betty and gem gem...ha so how do i get my pic on the side like you guys have?


----------



## Bettyboo

go to user CP and then edit your avatar and upload a pic - simples hehe


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> go to user CP and then edit your avatar and upload a pic - simples hehe


taaaaa daaaaa


----------



## Bettyboo

hulk1 said:


> taaaaa daaaaa


Oooh nice pants lol :whistling:


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Oooh nice pants lol :whistling:


not my pants there my posing briefs..


----------



## Dsahna

TEASE!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

hulk1 said:


> not my pants there my posing briefs..


Ahhh ok lol hehee:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> TEASE!!!! :lol:


Do you like Hulks posing pants too hahah:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Do you like Hulks posing pants too hahah:lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Do you like Hulks posing pants too hahah:lol:


hey my usa trunks rule.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

hulk1 said:


> hey my usa trunks rule.. :thumbup1:


 :whistling: :whistling:Cant see myself wearing them tbh not really my style :lol:


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> :whistling: :whistling:Cant see myself wearing them tbh not really my style :lol:


trying to get some black glitter ones but may have to get them specially made..


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol black glittery ones hmm err Im sure they will look nice...

What time you training today, im going in around 1 ish takes me half hour to get there on the bleedin bus!


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> Lol black glittery ones hmm err Im sure they will look nice...
> 
> What time you training today, im going in around 1 ish takes me half hour to get there on the bleedin bus!


trust me they will look awesome.. having another meal now so not sure really..just go by how i feel..


----------



## Bettyboo

I got people around at half eleven to sort have look at repairs n stuff for the house so cant go til they do...


----------



## hulk1

Bettyboo said:


> I got people around at half eleven to sort have look at repairs n stuff for the house so cant go til they do...


well im all done.gym nice and quiet too..home for pancakes and protein shake...


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr didnt get to gym , repair people took blady ages! went for a long walk with the mutt so will have to double up. Weight bench coming tomorrow


----------



## Dsahna

Training at home soon bets?


----------



## Bettyboo

Will be doing both gym and home, getting a cross trainer thingy too  getting ready for comp, the hard work increases.


----------



## Dsahna

Training at home will be handy for days like today eh


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Training at home will be handy for days like today eh


Yeah deffo...will be nice to train in peace aswell when kids are in bed lol :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

I managed to get myelf a sponsor, my sisters friend saw me on face book and said he would help me with my supplements yay! Things are looking good for 2010.

Oh my sponsor is TyresTyresTyres.co.uk


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> I managed to get myelf a sponsor, my sisters friend saw me on face book and said he would help me with my supplements yay! Things are looking good for 2010.
> 
> Oh my sponsor is TyresTyresTyres.co.uk


FPMSL @ tyres....tell 'em they can keep their spare one - you don't want it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> FPMSL @ tyres....tell 'em they can keep their spare one - you don't want it :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol hehe nice one Jem x


----------



## biggerlandy

is that the first timer show in buzzard you going for


----------



## johnlondon

looking good will defenitly be following


----------



## Bettyboo

First show will be NABBA West in April  I can do it!


----------



## biggerlandy

ahh thats the one in exeter im just down the road from so i must pop up and support you etc


----------



## Bettyboo

Many thanks! Appreciate that


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done on the sponsor Hun! When do you start your prep?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Well done on the sponsor Hun! When do you start your prep?


Start prep 17th of this month, but i haved upped cardio to get myelf ahead :thumb: discipline and a kick up the are is what i need.


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg & Cardio today 

Leg Extensions (warm up for every exercise x 12 reps, working sets are 6 reps

10plates

17 plates

18 plates

19 plates (x2 sets of 6) full stack

calf raises

10 plates x 12

13 plates x 6 for each working set

14 plates

15 plates

15 + 10kg

15+15kg Ooh the burn PB

Leg curls

2plates

4 plates x 6 for each

5 plates

6 plates

7 plates x5 ouch

Lunges (x4 widths) was doing 3 decided to up it

8kg

9kg

10kg

12kg

squats(bar plus weights)

just bar x 12

+20kg x6 same for all weights

+30kg

+40kg

+47kg yay manged 6 reps ;-) PB

20 minutes cross trainer (very hard tonight)

abd twists x 75

weighted leg raises 30 x 4

ab machine 25 x 4 @50kg

went for a jog this morning 20 minutes.


----------



## Guest

I dont have much to add to your journal..... but DAMN!!!! NICE AVY!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> I dont have much to add to your journal..... but DAMN!!!! NICE AVY!!!!


Thank yo im in a good mood haha :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Thank yo im in a good mood haha :thumb:


I am in a good mood too, now that I have seen your avatar!! :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

Soooooo you're very good then...training of summat else :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

haha and she says she done get enough attention


----------



## Bettyboo

Shoulders today

shrugs on machine thingy (you have to add free weights)

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

Shoulder Press

4plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12 (struggled so much with this today)

Forward and side dumbell raises

using 6 kg dumbells, (am so crap with shoulders eek)

15 x 4 sets side raises

15 x 4 front ones

Decided to do some lat pull downs, as gym was dead

4 plates x 15 warm up

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

also did reverse grip pull downs same as above

30 minute minutes on cross trainer


----------



## Bettyboo

Saw pics i took today for my prep I am soo fat, i am not sure i can do NABBA... how the feck am I gonna get slimmed down... Im a heffer

:-((


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Saw pics i took today for my prep I am soo fat, i am not sure i can do NABBA... how the feck am I gonna get slimmed down... Im a heffer
> 
> :-((


That is not true at all Tara. You have a beautiful foundation with alot of quality muscle. I think that you will be very pleased as you get into your prep and see it all come to together. Stay positive:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> That is not true at all Tara. You have a beautiful foundation with alot of quality muscle. I think that you will be very pleased as you get into your prep and see it all come to together. Stay positive:thumbup1:


I am being serious my stomach is soo fat i dont think i will be able to get rid of the fat :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> I am being serious my stomach is soo fat i dont think i will be able to get rid of the fat :cursing:


I *KNOW *that you will be able to do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

we are all vouching for ye gal .......YOU CAN do it,.. stay positive

And love the AVVY .vey nice indeedy :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> we are all vouching for ye gal .......YOU CAN do it,.. stay positive
> 
> And love the AVVY .vey nice indeedy :thumb:


Thanks hun , my bottom is okish its the front bits im worried about :cursing:

Just having one of those $hitty days :-(


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun , my bottom is okish its the front bits im worried about :cursing:
> 
> Just having one of those $hitty days :-(


For the record.....Your bottom is :drool:

Do you need me to send you some naked pics to cheer you up?:laughjust kidding)


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun , my bottom is okish its the front bits im worried about :cursing:
> 
> Just having one of those $hitty days :-(


We all have these from time to time...but they go away, your positivity will win thru every time  .

Fear less, hope more; Eat less, chew more; Whine less, breathe more; Talk less, say more; Love more, and all good things will be yours" :thumbup1:

ps) Wish my Mrs had an Avvy like yours !!


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> For the record.....Your bottom is :drool:
> 
> Do you need me to send you some naked pics to cheer you up?:laughjust kidding)


haha na your ok :whistling: im going for a long long run tomorrow morning and then gonna do a back session in the afternoon ;-) then going to go food shopping, Then Revise and try and get my positive head on...Dunno why im like this :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> haha na your ok :whistling: im going for a long long run tomorrow morning and then gonna do a back session in the afternoon ;-) then going to go food shopping, Then Revise and try and get my positive head on...Dunno why im like this :confused1:


90% of teh country is like this ...the hols are over and all is back to work adn feeling miserable ..........well they all were at my work today ....except me of course ......coz I dont drink and thats half the battle


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> 90% of teh country is like this ...the hols are over and all is back to work adn feeling miserable ..........well they all were at my work today ....except me of course ......coz I dont drink and thats half the battle


The whole day has been crap training was mediocre...the kids were very naughty and seriously winding me up all day.

Got a text from me mam, said oh come to dinner this evening, so went and then she did a roast wft, with 8 potoatoes on the plate :confused1: I left them all and my dad gulped them down after, so I just ate two very small lean cut chicken breasts with carrots.

Then me mam brings out a chocolate massive cake, she knows im dieting - then proceeded to get narky when I said im not eating any of it, then everyone else joined in saying I was ungrateful!!!

Just came home ended up balling me eyes out WTF :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Awwwwl ady..don't let the buggers grind you down. You have a goal in your head just keep working towards that...imagine how good you'll feel when you finished your prep!

No point letting chocolate cake spoil that goal  Train hard, eat well and then at the weekend perhaps treat yourself...that's not gonna undo all the hard work!


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Awwwwl ady..don't let the buggers grind you down. You have a goal in your head just keep working towards that...imagine how good you'll feel when you finished your prep!
> 
> No point letting chocolate cake spoil that goal  Train hard, eat well and then at the weekend perhaps treat yourself...that's not gonna undo all the hard work!


Just wish they were a bit more understanding about what im trying to do instead of making me feel bad about what im doing... think it just piled up what with kids being little buggers today, had a lot on today.


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Just wish they were a bit more understanding about what im trying to do instead of making me feel bad about what im doing... think it just piled up what with kids being little buggers today, had a lot on today.


Yeah I get that from mine all the time!! "Your not eating chicken/eggs/tuna etc again" blah blah blah!

Just tell em yep I am and i will be the one in awesome shape come summer  Then the chocolate cake will come back to haunt them!


----------



## ElfinTan

Tara - families can be real tough. And when you start doing something to change the way you look they can often take it very personally because they see it as a kind of rejection of 'their' way of life (especially if that includes over eating as that is just throwing THEIR bad habits back in their face under a magnifying glass). There are a couple of ways to deal with it....avoid them or talk to them...but one at a time and best to start with your mum. Tell her how much this means to you and how much you would value her support. It doesn't mean you won't come round for tea but when you do you won't be stuffing your face (phrase that slightly better tho eh kid lol).

You can do this....and you will do it! You will have to be selfish which for a mother is a tough thing to do because you will feel guilty. This is going to be one hell of a journey with some real HIGH highs and some fcking LOW lows...but you will learn to deal with them. You are right at the beginning so try to sort out the tensions now before you get any further in. Get your head down and get on with it....come on Kid....kick ass!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Happy birthday superbets:bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :bounce:

Hope youve had a nice day mate


----------



## Bettyboo

thanks peeps, think the pics i had taken today scared me a bit, realise how fat n yuk i looked eek...sorta mucked me head up a bit... Hate seeing my face n front photos. I think a good sleep and some hard work tomorrow will get me going again.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> thanks peeps, think the pics i had taken today scared me a bit, realise how fat n yuk i looked eek...sorta mucked me head up a bit... Hate seeing my face n front photos. I think a good sleep and some hard work tomorrow will get me going again.


Well make sure they are the LAST fay pics you take!!!!

Happy Birthday Hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

Ta hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

Back session and cardio today

Lat pull downs

4 plates x 15

9 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

11 plates x 15

12 plates x 15 pb

Also reversed this as above but only to 10 plates

Chins assisted

10 plates x 10

9 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

Seated Cable Rows

35kg x 15 warm up

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 6 n fail

One arm rows

12kg x 15 each arm warm up

20kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg x 8 n fail

Deadlifts

just bar x 12

30kg +bar x 12

50kg + bar x 8

60kg + bar x 6

70kg + bar x 6 (back started twinging so stopped) Think I might invest in a belt.

Cross trainer 20 minutes


----------



## rodrigo

:laugh:   :tongue:THINK HAPPY THOUGHTS AND CHEER THE FCUK UP please i am goin down my walk in fridge THE GYM to try and sweat its like a butchers cold room FFS


----------



## Bettyboo

haha thanks... it wasnt too bad in my gym but there was only 3 people in it so it was lovely to train in there today. I brought some lush trainers today too and a nike thing to go in them to down load .


----------



## Bettyboo

These are my fat pics see what I mean... :whistling: Not tensed or posing just well standing...


----------



## d4ead

firstly belated birthday love (well only kinda cos i sort of got you on msn)



Bettyboo said:


> The whole day has been crap training was mediocre...the kids were very naughty and seriously winding me up all day.
> 
> Got a text from me mam, said oh come to dinner this evening, so went and then she did a roast wft, with 8 potoatoes on the plate :confused1: I left them all and my dad gulped them down after, so I just ate two very small lean cut chicken breasts with carrots.
> 
> Then me mam brings out a chocolate massive cake, she knows im dieting - then proceeded to get narky when I said im not eating any of it, then everyone else joined in saying I was ungrateful!!!
> 
> Just came home ended up balling me eyes out WTF :confused1:


yes family really don't understand at all, i was going to do this long detailed answer with all sorts of good advice but tan copied it and managed to post it first so ill just let her take the credit this time 



ElfinTan said:


> Tara - families can be real tough. And when you start doing something to change the way you look they can often take it very personally because they see it as a kind of rejection of 'their' way of life (especially if that includes over eating as that is just throwing THEIR bad habits back in their face under a magnifying glass). There are a couple of ways to deal with it....avoid them or talk to them...but one at a time and best to start with your mum. Tell her how much this means to you and how much you would value her support. It doesn't mean you won't come round for tea but when you do you won't be stuffing your face (phrase that slightly better tho eh kid lol).
> 
> You can do this....and you will do it! You will have to be selfish which for a mother is a tough thing to do because you will feel guilty. This is going to be one hell of a journey with some real HIGH highs and some fcking LOW lows...but you will learn to deal with them. You are right at the beginning so try to sort out the tensions now before you get any further in. Get your head down and get on with it....come on Kid....kick ass!!!!!


well said tan hon your the best.


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks hun much appreciated, I guess we all have ****e days eh! x


----------



## d4ead

you should here the lectures i get from my lot rofl.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm it does my head in lol I dread going up there and try my best to stay away then im just isolating myself but I think fcuk it!


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Just wish they were a bit more understanding about what im trying to do instead of making me feel bad about what im doing... think it just piled up what with kids being little buggers today, had a lot on today.


 totally agree , it fvckin sucks when your family cant or wont understand what you are tryng to achieve, to understand would have been to never offer the cake in the first place rather than taking offence at the refusal off it. ..............but hey they family ....we love them anyway.


----------



## rodrigo

you do have the will power tho to refuse that lovely piesce of cake mind you a positive + :thumb :to take from a sh!tty situation


----------



## Jem

Tara you are actually a lot leaner that I thought you were ...as long as you've got Paul, you'll do it ! No worries - that's what I'm telling myself anyway :whistling: .

I think you look the same as me in those pics [but with more muscle :confused1:  ] so stop doubting yourself please, you'll start me off


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Tara you are actually a lot leaner that I thought you were ...as long as you've got Paul, you'll do it ! No worries - that's what I'm telling myself anyway :whistling: .
> 
> I think you look the same as me in those pics [but with more muscle :confused1:  ] so stop doubting yourself please, you'll start me off


I would love to have your flat stomach hun i think I need lipo to sort mine :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

I brought these today... and a Nike watchey thing to help keep track with ditance n stuff when I go running


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> These are my fat pics see what I mean... :whistling: Not tensed or posing just well standing...


Ok...we have a starting point! :thumb: And it really isn't the worst starting point I've seen....and trust me I'm not just saying that because...well...I'm not that nice lol. Yes you have a substantial amount of bodyfat to get off but that is very doable especially with Paul prepping you, he won't be a lightweight either so expect to knuckle down.....but the results you will get if you do will just blow you away Hun! You have some lovey dense muscle under there just waiting to show itself. I know you are concsious of you mumtum but things can be done about that


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Tan, I love the way you don't mince words. I am looking froward to the kick up the ar$e from Paul, and the hard work that I will have to put in. I had a few off days and seeing those pics sorta tipped me i think.

I am trying to stay positive...and focused


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Tan, I love the way you don't mince words. I am looking froward to the kick up the ar$e from Paul, and the hard work that I will have to put in. I had a few off days and seeing those pics sorta tipped me i think.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive...and focused


Well I'm not known for indirectness


----------



## Bettyboo

Biceps n Tricep day

Cable pull downs

2 plates x 15 warm up

4 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

7 plates x 3 ( so went back up to 5 plates x 20)

Dumbell Kickbacks

10kg x 15 (each side) warm up

14kg x 15

16kg x 15

back down to 14 kg x 15 (x2)

Ez curl bar - sorry for the guy who stood too near the bench doing hammer curls, I put the bar over my head as I was laying on the bench whacked his legs with it pmsl oh well he shouldn't have been standing so close ROFLPMSL

10kg +bar x15 (same for each)

20kg +bar

30kg +bar

45kg + bar

Over head thing with dumbells (laying flat on bench)

14kg Warm up x 15

20kg x 15

22kg x 15

24kg x 15

26kg x 2 omg sturggled lol

dumbell hammer Curls (struggle with this today??)

10kg x 15

12kg x 15

14kg x 15

16kg well my arms couldnt go there lol

12kg x 15

Barbell curls with oly bar

bar x 20

bar + 5kg x 15

bar + 1-kg x 20

Cable curls (dunno name lol )

2 plates x 20

3 plates x 20

4 plates x 15

pyramided thses (hmm my biceps looked blady huge, a guy walked past and laughed idot!)

15 minutes cross trainer

15 minute jog when I got home (and fell over not far from my house and whacked me knee on the pavement an nearly did the splits fecking snow)

60 minutes on the stepper tonight


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Biceps n Tricep day
> 
> Ez curl bar - sorry for the guy who stood too near the bench doing hammer curls, I put the bar over my head as I was laying on the bench whacked his legs with it pmsl oh well he shouldn't have been standing so close ROFLPMSL
> 
> 10kg +bar x15 (same for each)
> 
> 20kg +bar
> 
> 30kg +bar
> 
> 45kg + bar


Do you mean skull crusher with these Hun....am confused?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Do you mean skull crusher with these Hun....am confused?


Err im not sure what they are called lol lay on the bench the ez bar above yer head (straight arms) then put it behind n over yer head bending arms but moving from elbow not shoulders. Sorry for confusion :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Elfin Tan - just looked at u tube yeah its skull crushers pmsl haha


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :the week off i thought was a good idea maybe was not , a corpse could not be stiffer than i am with doms:cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

I am ok today topped up with protein today , I think that was why it was so bad... Im resting up me knee is a bit sore from when i fell over earlier lol


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Saw pics i took today for my prep I am soo fat, i am not sure i can do NABBA... how the feck am I gonna get slimmed down... Im a heffer
> 
> :-((


ok so i will tell you if you can or cannot make the NABBA West and from the pics i have seen you can.....as Tan has said it will not be easy but i have huge amount of faith in you to do what it takes i would not be prepping you if i thought you did not have it in your to succeed.....


----------



## rodrigo

Pscarb said:


> ok so i will tell you if you can or cannot make the NABBA West and from the pics i have seen you can.....as Tan has said it will not be easy but i have huge amount of faith in you to do what it takes i would not be prepping you if i thought you did not have it in your to succeed.....


 :thumb: :thumb s carb thinks so pscarb i would say knows so:thumb: you go boo:rockon:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> ok so i will tell you if you can or cannot make the NABBA West and from the pics i have seen you can.....as Tan has said it will not be easy but i have huge amount of faith in you to do what it takes i would not be prepping you if i thought you did not have it in your to succeed.....


Thanks for having faith in me Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest today (gym was empty it was just me in it lol )

peck deck

4 x 15 warm up

6 plates x 15

7 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

9 plates x 5

seated chest press machine.(never used this before now lol)

4 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

7 plates x 15

Incline flyes

10kg x 15

12kg x 15

14kg x 15

16kg x 15 ( would like to go higher but i have trouble getting them up and no one to spot me grr)

Bench

bar x 15

20kg +bar x 15

30kg+bar x 15

40kg +bar x 15

45kg +bar x 10

50kg + bar x 3 PB had to be careful again no one to spot me and was a bit wobbly

Cable cross overs

2, 3, 4, 5, 5, plates x 15 pyramided there

This morning hour on step box , and again to night before bed.

I fell over yesterday running so didnt go today lol i think more embarrassment more than anything - I'm sure the dog even laughed lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh sainsburys have some good offers on fresh chicken and the tuna in spring water is £2.69 X 4 tins, and blenders are half price!!

COOP have tuna in brine/sunflower oil @ £2.50 x 4 tins


----------



## Beklet

Long time no nose . . Ooh will check out tuna i'm almost out of prawns . . Blender sounds good mine keeps burning out! Got a george in sale last year 15quid reduced from 60. . Result!


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Long time no nose . . Ooh will check out tuna i'm almost out of prawns . . Blender sounds good mine keeps burning out! Got a george in sale last year 15quid reduced from 60. . Result!


Hehe yeah I got one of thoe square ones. I have a braun hand blender you can have if you want nowt wrong with it, just saw the one in the sale , nice new shiney one with a choppery thingy and whisk with it :lol: I think im turning into a magpie l:whistling:


----------



## dtlv

Hey Betty...thought I'd pop in here and see what you were doing - congrats on the PB on the bench! Some decent weights being shifted there.


----------



## Kate1976

Hey BB...I love reading your workouts!!

You inspire me to try and lift heavier...but obv try and dodge injury 

Nice avi BTW:thumb:


----------



## TH0R

High Betty, nice workout although too much for me, are you purposely pre exhausting? as in isolation, compound, isolation, compound, isolation to finish.

Is it something that Pscarb has introduced? not a critiscism just interested in the

principle and thoughts behind it

Good luck with the comp

Regards the incline stuff, try this, takes a bit of practise but soon becomes second nature






wouldn't embed for some reason?


----------



## Bettyboo

Tel, many thanks for dropping by, lol I just randomly pic a machine/free weights and get on with it err no principle. Im still learning loads, im a bit random haha! Prep starts on 17th with Paul. Should I be doing certain exercises in a particular order??

GG a George is a George foreman grill - hehe a man lol that made me smile

Thanks Kate, your lifting some pretty good weight yourself  I have a weak upper body and core its really pooh, im trying to work on it, my left side is the weakest as I broke my elbow when i cam off my horse 6 years ago and it still niggles every now and again.


----------



## Bettyboo

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey Betty...thought I'd pop in here and see what you were doing - congrats on the PB on the bench! Some decent weights being shifted there.


Many thanks for dropping by :thumb:


----------



## Cass

Hi Betty,

Been having a read, congrats on doing the show, stop putting yourself down, you will do it and look fab up there  and be very proud, you're in good hands.

Best of luck!

Cassie.


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Cassie much appreciated words.

x


----------



## TH0R

Don't know if you got this link as I edited whilst you were reading, will post it again






Pscarb will sort your routine out Betty, have fun


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha thats how I pretty much get them up pmsl I have visions of myself flipping over the top hehehe


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm my bench bundley thing has arrived, I didnt realise how many bits there were to put together - you need an engineering degree to put it together pmsl HELP!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Well i went out last night on second date lol, went bowling (whoohoo I won) had a bite to eat in New Orleans and had a scream, then went to Annabels. Had the most fab time I felt like a teenager again lol


----------



## TinyGuy

LoL at u and the bench bundle... im saying nowt about women not folliwing the destruction :whistling: :lol:

If u need a hand just post some piccys! ill tell u what should go where 

let us know if u want some help putting ur bench together as well :innocent:

See, who needs fussy buggers like me when u can find ur man meat that easy  glad u ad a nice time.

TG


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Well i went out last night on second date lol, went bowling (whoohoo I won) had a bite to eat in New Orleans and had a scream, then went to Annabels. Had the most fab time I felt like a teenager again lol


if this guy doesnt treat you well, the ukm badboys will find him!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

haha its ok i have bigger guns than him pmsl! Hes a short **** too lol but thanks Zeus lol x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> haha its ok i have bigger guns than him pmsl! Hes a short **** too lol but thanks Zeus lol x


Nowt wrong with short men Chick!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Nowt wrong with short men Chick!


My back was starting to hurt come the end of the night cause i kept having to slouch to reach him lol


----------



## Jem

reach him to do what precisely :confused1: ::wink:wink: ?

I jest...just have some well deserved fun :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> reach him to do what precisely :confused1: ::wink:wink: ?
> 
> I jest...just have some well deserved fun :thumbup1:


haha yeah wink of course lol ahem :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear you are finding time to have some fun as well as working hard on the diet and at the gym....its the secret of a happy life......long may it last


Thank you hun x :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg session today (had a friend join me )

Leg extensions

Warm up set 10 plates x 15

working sets

17, 18, 19 plates x 15 reps each

20 plates 15 x 2

Calf raises

10 plates warm up x 15

working sets 14 plates x 15

15 plates x 15

15 plates + 10kg x 15

15 plates + 20 kg x 15 PB ( ooh the burn)

Lunges

8, 9, 10, 12 kg x 2 widths of gym each

Leg curls

2 plates x 15 warm up set

3 plates x 15 working sets

4 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

6 plates x 12

Leg Press

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 15

250kg x 15

Squats

bar x 15 warm up

20kg + bar x 15 (deep squats)

30kg

40kg

45kg

47kg x15 PB

15 minutes rower ( had a race with me friend)

1 hour on stepper b4 breaky

1 hour on stepper b4 bed


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Leg session today (had a friend join me )
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Warm up set 10 plates x 15
> 
> working sets
> 
> 17, 18, 19 plates x 15 reps each
> 
> 20 plates 15 x 2
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 10 plates warm up x 15
> 
> working sets 14 plates x 15
> 
> 15 plates x 15
> 
> 15 plates + 10kg x 15
> 
> 15 plates + 20 kg x 15 PB ( ooh the burn)
> 
> Lunges
> 
> 8, 9, 10, 12 kg x 2 widths of gym each
> 
> Leg curls
> 
> 2 plates x 15 warm up set
> 
> 3 plates x 15 working sets
> 
> 4 plates x 15
> 
> 5 plates x 15
> 
> 6 plates x 12
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> 150kg x 15
> 
> 200kg x 15
> 
> 250kg x 15
> 
> Squats
> 
> bar x 15 warm up
> 
> 20kg + bar x 15 (deep squats)
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 45kg
> 
> 47kg x15 PB
> 
> 15 minutes rower ( had a race with me friend)
> 
> 1 hour on stepper b4 breaky
> 
> 1 hour on stepper b4 bed


Nice session Tara:thumbup1: Was the friend that joined you the short guy?


----------



## Dsahna

A guy eh bets!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha yeah Zeus the short guy it was, i think I nearly killed him oops hehe he was a bit wobbly on the squats and I had to lower the weights for him on the calf raises and leg curls but the rest he kept up with, oh had to support him on the squats but he will get there lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Right gotta get back to the stepper had 2 minute break lol hello Dan - yeah a guy hehe x


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> haha its ok i have bigger guns than him pmsl! Hes a short **** too lol but thanks Zeus lol x


and there is something wrong with Short guys?? *note to self to finish Tara's diet off tonight:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> and there is something wrong with Short guys?? *note to self to finish Tara's diet off tonight:thumb:


lol no nothing wrong with short guys :thumb: blady hell im all sweaty for third time today haha just did an hour on the step with heating up full blast holy cow :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Back today

Hadd a disastrous session have pulled something in my arm (prob from saturday nights arm wrestling shenanigans) well had ****e session cause it was throbbing and couldnt grip nowt

Close grip reverse lat pull downs & pull downs( same plates and reps for both)

6 plate x 15 warm up

8 plates x 15

9 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

Assisted chins

9 plates x 12

8 plates 12 x 2

Seated cable rows

30kg x 15 warm up

40kg x15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

90kg x 8

Arm by this time was in agaony with my arm, so called it a day went home to rest it :-(

Stepper hour b4 breaky this morning

Stepper Hour b4 bed


----------



## Guest

When you say 6 plates x 15..... How much are the plates? just out of curiousity


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> When you say 6 plates x 15..... How much are the plates? just out of curiousity


cant remember if they are 10 kg up to plate 9 then after that they are 20kg/15kg I will check tomorrow  on thee lat pull down, it varys from machine to machine.


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> cant remember if they are 10 kg up to plate 9 then after that they are 20kg/15kg I will check tomorrow  on thee lat pull down, it varys from machine to machine.


 :thumbup1:

Some impressive strength Tara!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Zeus, I have buggered me bicep up though its a bit sore at the moment don't know how im gonna manage tomorrow with chest trying to lift the weights eek :-(


----------



## d4ead

haha, its in a days work for your babe..


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest work out 

Incline flyes

Warm up 8kg x 15

12 kg x 15

14kg x 15

16kg x 15  got slight twinge in arm so back down a weight

14kg x 15

Bench Press

bar only x 15

20kg+bar x 15

30kg +barx 15

40kg+bar x 12

Pyramided these today

Peck deck

4 plates @10kg each x 15 warm up

7 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

9 plates x 15

10 plates x 5 ouch lol

Seated chest press

4 plates warm up x 15

6plates x 15

7 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

9 plates x 15 ;-)

Chest Cable extensions, tried these but my arm said no so i left it

Cros trainer 15 minutes

Stepper an hour b4 bed


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I know feel very stupid but it will be ok not as bad today so its ok have a massive bruise though


----------



## Bettyboo

Zeus, checked the lat pull down today it goes from 10kg up to 9 plates then 20kg after that


----------



## rodrigo

alright boo i cant stop munchin food in this cold spat , will help the ball bustin recovery tho i had with pull day today, fell asleep on the settee watchin sky sports and slept in for work at 3 this afternoon PMSL when i woke up


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh not good, lol I thought only old people had afternoon naps ;-)

I have an hour of step to do in a bit


----------



## rodrigo

no way hosay spaniards and there siesta , look the age they live to with the catnaps they get fer feck sake,i am workin to 11 and get up around six with the youngest so i am ball bagged


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> no way hosay spaniards and there siesta , look the age they live to with the catnaps they get fer feck sake,i am workin to 11 and get up around six with the youngest so i am ball bagged


Lol was only messin, Im on the go most of the time juggling things :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

boo it got to the stage when i stopped and wasnt doin something i was like wondering what else there is to do FFS , now count to 10 chill pill, relax job done


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe i did the other day kids wore me out so much we all fell asleep cuddled up sunday afternoon lol

Yummy sweet potato prawns n humous weird combo but it works...


----------



## Bettyboo

Was funny as hell at the gym today there was a guy sat on the seated row (free weight) reading a magazine... everyone who walked past him gave him a WTF are you doing look you aint gonna grow sat on there reading a magazine! PMSL. :lol:

Then there was a gym instructors course going on... oh lordy hoggin the friggin equipment. The instructor was trying to teach them how to do standing lunges omg... their feet were not in alignment and they had twisted posture because the way their feet were placed... so injuries waiting to happen (the guy was more worried about them putting their hand on their hips lol, it looked very gay, one lass had one of those stupid hats on with dangly bits on the side wft  and they all came in from lunch eating chips...

When I asked one lad coul he possible mind whilst I used the equipment, politely I may add, I got a funny look - well I paid my membership and needed to use the equipment :cursing:

Anyway I did arm session today didnt go very well as my bicep is still playing up from my own stupidity whilst drunk the other night. :whistling: Will post it separately.


----------



## rodrigo

i popped down the rec for cardio tuesday before work and the school came in just as i finished , talk about you tube all the kids bounce on the runnin machines full pelt runnin like forest gump on speed, then one hits the emergency stop bang this kid near broke his fookin neck:lol: i could do nothin but laugh


----------



## Bettyboo

Arms session today

Cable pull downs

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 15

5 plates x 15 x 2

6 plates x couldnt go there today (fail)

Preacher Curls

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

6 plates x 3 (fail) arm was very painful doing these

skull crushers on oly ez bar

5kg x 12

10kg x 15

15kg x 15

20kg x 15 omg my arm was killin

Drop overs

warm up 12kg x 15

15 kg x 15

18kg x 15

20kg x 15 couldnt go any heavier today

Barbell curls

Just oly bar x 12

5kg x 12

7.5 kg x 12

5 kg x 12

cross trainer 15 minutes

Weighted leg raises 15 x 4

ab machine 30kg - 50kg 15 x 4

twists 100

stepper hour tonight


----------



## Kate1976

An hour on the stepper......ya gads woman 

As always awesome lifting BB


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> An hour on the stepper......ya gads woman
> 
> As always awesome lifting BB


Its a reebox step box lol not a stepper as in the gym but it does the trick...I just go for it sweat me bits off and do some plyometrics whilst im there too hehe :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

you rock boo babe...

keep missing you on-line will probably catch up with you this salvo failing that it will be Tuesday night when im at work.


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Oh not good, lol I thought only old people had afternoon naps ;-)
> 
> I have an hour of step to do in a bit


hows it going BB, am just off for a power nap .............can sleep 20 mins in 5 !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha Replicator...

im just about to have a nap, I'm so tired. Its been a weird day had exams to day which seem to have went well, met a friend for a coffee (walked from college to town which too me 15 minutes fast pace) me n friend then walke around town then went on the Barbican which was nice. Then got on bus and it was time to pick little ones up from school.

Going to have a rest day from the gym today but will do hour on stepper tonight, and going tomorrow to do shoulders .

Hows you ?


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> you rock boo babe...
> 
> keep missing you on-line will probably catch up with you this salvo failing that it will be Tuesday night when im at work.


Boo! lol been busy today with exams and the like... day off from the gym going tomorrow instead


----------



## rodrigo

day off boo tomorrow is mine and its cheat day , lamb kebab and ben and jerrys cookie dough for din dins, did a good legs session today upped the workout and got a new pb on the leg press so chuffed with that, have a good weekend you trainin i take it


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah Im doing shoulders tomorrow. I am too tired to go to gym might do myself an injury will be going early to bed tonight  and i dont have to do any stepping either


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah Im doing shoulders tomorrow. I am too tired to go to gym might do myself an injury will be going early to bed tonight  and i dont have to do any stepping either


You have some other bedroom cardio sorted then:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> You have some other bedroom cardio sorted then:whistling: :whistling:


I'm not accustomed to bedroom cardio whats that :confused1:

Fasted cardio is coming my way on a cross trainer I believe...watch this space lol :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

bedroom cardio

NAKED PRESS UPS

naked squat thrusts etc.. partner needed i think


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> bedroom cardio
> 
> NAKED PRESS UPS
> 
> naked squat thrusts etc.. partner needed i think


Oh that aint gonna happen then :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

didnt think so:whistling: you sounded like you needed hot cocoa and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i fell asleep after I did the dinner tonight, lol for two hours, I did quite a lot of walking today, and went bed last night as i was up revising. I can have a lie in tomorrow its my cheat day too, but im going gym  cause its shut on Sundays lol


----------



## rodrigo

WHAT YOU STUDYING BRAINS OF BRITAIN if its not being to intrusive... fookin cap locks hate it


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> WHAT YOU STUDYING BRAINS OF BRITAIN if its not being to intrusive... fookin cap locks hate it


Strength, Conditioning and Sports Coaching FdSc (2years)

Then another year to convert it into a full degree Strength & Conditioning BSc (1 year)

So I will have two degrees


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :HELL YEAH when i was outta work i wondered what the next move would be :confused1: so i figured best doin something i would enjoy which is fitness and muscle melarchy i would love to teach people all this and live round the gym , unfortunately mouths to feed so work beckoned and dream lives on:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah i have mouths to feed too... if you want something enough you will do it  I work when I can, In the summer I work right through, its not easy.

ATM I am out of work grr tis a pain in the **** I can tell ya. I needed the break though if that makes sense I was doing a bit too much lol Nearly exhausted all my savings now though so will have to sign on for a few weeks soon, until I can sort things out.


----------



## rodrigo

my job is lookin grim work goin back to states cos it is an american company:cursing: survived 2 pay offs last year and worried what the future holds cos there aint any work out there at the moment, the dole sounds a right laff:cursing: anyone i hear has been its like the spanish inquisition tryin to get money of them, on a lighter note i will plod along and keep takin my wage till they lock the gates:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

What is it you do?? Hmm I dont wanna sign on but needs must I guess and I have worked all my life and not claimed a penny on the dole lol


----------



## rodrigo

make drill bits for oil and gas industries to get the sh!t outta the ground, you not tucked up FFS, get your head down woman GROWTH AND REPAIR:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol im watching the opera thing on the tv, i love opera ;-)


----------



## rodrigo

Bettyboo said:


> Lol im watching the opera thing on the tv, i love opera ;-)


for real it all seems like a p!ss take to me:lol: just finished a tub of cottage cheese and pineapple it was good , finish work at 11 then home whey shake with milk and omega 3,6,9 bed:whistling:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TH0R

rodrigo said:


> make drill bits for oil and gas industries to get the sh!t outta the ground, you not tucked up FFS, *get your head down woman *GROWTH AND REPAIR:thumb:


Real smooth Rod, real smooth:whistling:

I too am watching that opera thing, thought that mad woman was best up to

now, thank God its Saturday tomorrow and I can go to the pub:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I had yummy egg whites x 6 with a squeeze of tomato puree, (fat content is very low no sugar in it) cant stand tomato sauce (puke) and a good bacteria yoghurt drink ;-)

Will be going bed in a bit got gym tomorrow.


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Real smooth Rod, real smooth:whistling:
> 
> I too am watching that opera thing, thought that mad woman was best up to
> 
> now, thank God its Saturday tomorrow and I can go to the pub:thumbup1:


Oh is that Marcella is she American :confused1: the nolan women was very good too.


----------



## TH0R

I'm a bit behind as I paused it to make my chicken and rice, brocolli.

Thought Marcella was head and tails above anyone else, think alex or jimmy osmond will

leave.

Kim Marsh looked well, worth the watch alone


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> I'm a bit behind as I paused it to make my chicken and rice, brocolli.
> 
> Thought Marcella was head and tails above anyone else, think alex or jimmy osmond will
> 
> leave.
> 
> *Kim Marsh looked well, worth the watch alon*e


haha you mean her bussom bouncing up and down, and her nearly falling out of her dress :lol:

The young lass's voice was not very strong either tbh, and teh guy who jumped around stage was a bit of a nut pmsl :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Peeps have decided to have two rest days (today and tomorrow) as from 17th Pscarb will be kicking my ar$e into touch for prep for NABBA West 

I am actually looking forward to it, and have every confidence in Paul, and with my hard work, i will actually get on that stage with a smile on my face...

Will post my workouts as usual, feel free to ask any questions during the 14 weeks prep re workouts n stuff (and the fact that Paul will be half killing me) if I cant answer them im sure Pscarb will be able to


----------



## rodrigo

by the soundings of it 2 days rest is needed before you get the A$$ kicked to work so enjoy BOO


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Peeps have decided to have two rest days (today and tomorrow) as from 17th Pscarb will be kicking my ar$e into touch for prep for NABBA West
> 
> I am actually looking forward to it, and have every confidence in Paul, and with my hard work, i will actually get on that stage with a smile on my face...
> 
> Will post my workouts as usual, feel free to ask any questions during the 14 weeks prep re workouts n stuff (and the fact that Paul will be half killing me) if I cant answer them im sure Pscarb will be able to


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Week 1 Prep

chest n bi's

Peck Deck

4 plates warm up x 15

7 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

9 plates x 15

back down to 8Plates for last 15

Incline smith Press (new to me)

Just the bar x 15

Bar plus 5kg x 15

Bar plus 10 omg fail

Bar plus 5kg x 15

Bar on its own x 15

Bench Press

5kg+bar x 15

10kg+bar x 15

20kg+bar x 15

Cable cross overs

2 plates warm up x12

4 pates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12 x

5 plates x 12 x 2

Biceps

barbell curl lightest one x 15 ( do not knwo weights of these will find out)

2nd one x 15

3rd one x 15

Seated dumbell Curls

8 kng warm up x 15

10kg x 15

12kg x 15

40 minutes cardio on cross trainer


----------



## rodrigo

:lol:BAR +10 OMG FAIL ,LMAO very good boo effort was there:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:



> Hmm I had yummy egg whites x 6 with a squeeze of *tomato puree*, (fat content is very low no sugar in it) cant stand tomato sauce (puke) and a good bacteria yoghurt drink ;-)
> 
> Will be going bed in a bit got gym tomorrow.


What is Tomato Puree? :confused1:



Bettyboo said:


> Week 1 Prep
> 
> chest n bi's
> 
> Peck Deck
> 
> 4 plates warm up x 15
> 
> 7 plates x 15
> 
> 8 plates x 15
> 
> 9 plates x 15
> 
> back down to 8Plates for last 15
> 
> Incline smith Press (new to me)
> 
> Just the bar x 15
> 
> Bar plus 5kg x 15
> 
> Bar plus 10 omg fail
> 
> Bar plus 5kg x 15
> 
> Bar on its own x 15
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 5kg+bar x 15
> 
> 10kg+bar x 15
> 
> 20kg+bar x 15
> 
> Cable cross overs
> 
> 2 plates warm up x12
> 
> 4 pates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 12 x
> 
> 5 plates x 12 x 2
> 
> Biceps
> 
> barbell curl lightest one x 15 ( do not knwo weights of these will find out)
> 
> 2nd one x 15
> 
> 3rd one x 15
> 
> Seated dumbell Curls
> 
> 8 kng warm up x 15
> 
> 10kg x 15
> 
> 12kg x 15
> 
> 40 minutes cardio on cross trainer


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ...and the prep begins

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> :lol:BAR +10 OMG FAIL ,LMAO very good boo effort was there:thumb:


Cheers Rodders, i have never done those before was very stange, will sort it out next week and add more weight on :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> What is Tomato Puree? :confused1:
> 
> *Its just tomatoes pureeed nothing added to it  in a squeezy tube, Not allowed it now im prepping, but its better than tomato sauce which has lots of crap added to it *
> 
> *Ingredients Tomato Puree, Acidity regulator*
> 
> *
> Nutritional values are as follows per 100g*
> 
> *
> calories 95g*
> 
> *
> Protein 4.8g*
> 
> *
> 18.1 carbs of which are sugars*
> 
> *
> Fat -trace*
> 
> *
> fibre 2.5g*
> 
> *
> sodium 0.1g*
> 
> *
> Salt Equivalent 0.3g*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Tomato sauce *
> 
> *
> Ingredients*
> 
> *
> Tomoato puree, sugar, sprit vinegar, corn starch, salt, rice flour Lactose(milk) natural flavourings, Citric Acid, beetroot powder, prepared with 157g of tomatoes per 100g of product*
> 
> *
> Nutritional infos*
> 
> *
> calories 99g*
> 
> *
> Protein 1.1g*
> 
> *
> carbs 23.4g*
> 
> *
> 19.0 carbs of which are sugars*
> 
> *
> Fat -0.1g*
> 
> *
> fibre 1.5g*
> 
> *
> sodium 0.43g*
> 
> *
> Salt Equivalent 1.1g*
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ...and the prep begins
> 
> Best of luck!!!


Many thanks Zeus :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Practical Exams all day till 3pm 5 x 20 minutes of warm ups, incl plyometrics, stabilzing and power & strength jees was very tired, and other lots on Thursday 5 x 15 minutes of warm ups grr

Also Back N Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs

5 plates warm up x 15

9 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

11 plates x 15

12 plates x 15  (grunted a bit and got a few looks from teh teenagers in the gym haha)

Seated Row - My lecturer from college was watching an I didnt realise lol

40kg x 15 warm up

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

80kg x 15 

Partial Deadlifts

10 kg +bar x 15(warm up) New to me

20kg + bar x 15

30kg + bar x 15

45kg + bar x 15

Reverse peck deck

2 plates x 15 (warm up)

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 15

5 plates 15 x 4 oooh weird these as machine is only meant for forward so struggled a bit

Seated DB Shrugs ( ooh I like these)

12kg x 15 (warm up)

16kg x 15

18kg x 15

20kg x 15

22kg x 15 

40 minutes cross trainer...

Shattered and will be early to bed tonight, rest day tomorrow and a day off from exams


----------



## Bettyboo

Its rest day today, although i did go on a march with the dog for an hour, and was very tempted to go to the gym and do something lol. 3rd day in to diet hmm, the only thing I am missing is mayonaise. I was used to drinking just over 3 litres of water a day but 4 litres im peeing for england - lol

Carbs are very low, 18g, protein 189g and calories 1450. I can say im not feeling very hungry with fitting in all the meals. Side effects hmm well i had cramps in my calves and toes yesterday night and I have had a fuzzy headache today. Other than that its all go, training routine has changed slightly from what I am used to, so bear with me a week whilst I sort me out, some exercises I have never done before


----------



## TH0R

Are you carb cycling??

18g Carbs, is that like a sniff of some oats 

Bi's looking good in the avvy


----------



## dtlv

Bettyboo said:


> Its rest day today, although i did go on a march with the dog for an hour, and was very tempted to go to the gym and do something lol. 3rd day in to diet hmm, the only thing I am missing is mayonaise. I was used to drinking just over 3 litres of water a day but 4 litres im peeing for england - lol
> 
> Carbs are very low, 18g, protein 189g and calories 1450. I can say im not feeling very hungry with fitting in all the meals. Side effects hmm well i had cramps in my calves and toes yesterday night and I have had a fuzzy headache today. Other than that its all go, training routine has changed slightly from what I am used to, so bear with me a week whilst I sort me out, some exercises I have never done before


Going very low carb is really weird with it's effect on appetite... I just can't do it as as soon as I get below about 70g I struggle to eat even 1000kcals a day (and I need much more than that, even if cutting!).

Do you find any issues with sleep with carbs so low?


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Are you carb cycling??
> 
> ???? im just following what Pscarb tells me
> 
> 18g Carbs, is that like a sniff of some oats
> 
> oats - what are they hehe
> 
> Bi's looking good in the avvy


thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

Dtlv74 said:


> Going very low carb is really weird with it's effect on appetite... I just can't do it as as soon as I get below about 70g I struggle to eat even 1000kcals a day (and I need much more than that, even if cutting!).
> 
> Do you find any issues with sleep with carbs so low?


Only getting up to p in the night what seems like a million times but sleeping ok :lol:


----------



## Linny

Wishing you all the best for your prep chuck :thumbup1: x


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Wishing you all the best for your prep chuck :thumbup1: x


Thanks hun x


----------



## 3752

tel3563 said:


> Are you carb cycling??
> 
> 18g Carbs, is that like a sniff of some oats
> 
> Bi's looking good in the avvy


not yet mate, because this is the first time i have worked with Tara and by her own admission has got some bad weight to shift i need to hit the diet hard to start with then adjust as the diet goes on......



Dtlv74 said:


> Going very low carb is really weird with it's effect on appetite... I just can't do it as as soon as I get below about 70g I struggle to eat even 1000kcals a day (and I need much more than that, even if cutting!).
> 
> Do you find any issues with sleep with carbs so low?


effect on sleep and appetite normally means you are not raising fats when lowering carbs....

Tara's fats are 69g so high enough to counter the low carbs.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Paul


----------



## dtlv

Bettyboo said:


> Only getting up to p in the night what seems like a million times but sleeping ok :lol:


lol, night time pee'ing.... luckily I normally don't have an issue with that, but on the odd occasion I do I just clench, roll over, fall back to sleep and leave it until the morning!!! Far too lazy :lol:



Pscarb said:


> effect on sleep and appetite normally means you are not raising fats when lowering carbs....
> 
> Tara's fats are 69g so high enough to counter the low carbs.....


That's interesting... although my sleep issues persisted for all twelve weeks on my low carb experiment, and fats were over 100g daily. I had many 'issues' with it though and although interesting as a bit of an experiment it became clear it wasn't a diet suitable for me with how I was training and my goals at the time. Am always interested in how it goes for others though and what advice those experienced with the diet give


----------



## Bettyboo

I have probs sleeping sometimes but its nowt to do with dieting. At the moment I am sleeping good, apart from having to get up to p lol


----------



## dtlv

I know all about sleep issues - get bad insomnia related to something else (also not diet) and it totally wipes me out. Sux!


----------



## TH0R

Pscarb said:


> not yet mate, because this is the first time i have worked with Tara and by her own admission has got some bad weight to shift i need to hit the diet hard to start with then adjust as the diet goes on......


How long would you follow the very low carbs, till you hit a specific weight??

Interesting stuff this:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Go Betty go!!!

Will be joining you come Monday...we can then weep over lost carbs together 

P.S I love the new avi :thumbup1: Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuns!


----------



## 3752

tel3563 said:


> How long would you follow the very low carbs, till you hit a specific weight??
> 
> Interesting stuff this:thumbup1:


yes mate although high carb days will be placed in to spike metabolism as with any diet after you follow it for a while the body adapts and slows the metabolism down....


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Go Betty go!!!
> 
> Will be joining you come Monday...we can then weep over lost carbs together
> 
> P.S I love the new avi :thumbup1: Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuns!


Thanks Kate, diet is not that bad, i thought it would b far worse, but its opnly the start so it prob be horrendous come the end lol :lol: if you want enough its easy to stick to :thumb:

Good luck with yours when u start 

Betty


----------



## Bettyboo

Today shoulders and triceps

Db side Laters

4 x 15

4kg warm up

6kg

8kg (15 x 2)

DB Press

3 x 15

6kg

8kg

10kg

Smith Mill Press

3 x 15 reps

just the bar (30kg apparently)

5kg 15 x 2

These totally throw me

Rope Pressdowns

3x15 reps

4 plates

5 pates

6 plates

Close grip bench

3 x 15

warm up just bar

5kg +bar

10kg +bar

20kg +bar

Single arm cable kick backs ( i like these)

3 x 15 reps

1 plate

2 plates 2 x 15 on this one

Lol could hardle lift arms after this work out 

40 minutes on cross trainer

Ps thanks to the guy who helped me move the bench cause i had my hands full, and the other guy in the blue t for helping me out cable kick backs and smith machine


----------



## Replicator

Still doing well i see BB :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs

OMG I nearly died doing this ( i was a bit ill just after the lunges lol)

Leg extensions

7 sets 12 reps

10 plates warm up

14 through to 20 plates x 12

Legs were feeling this

Leg Press

6 x 10 reps 10 secs between sets

I kept this at 150kg to complete all reps

Leg extension

7 sets of 12 reps

kept this on 17 plates for 6 sets as i struggled

then the last one pushed them out on 18 plates

Lying leg curls

i was not feeling too good by this point :-(

6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

managed these on five plates for 5

then 4 plates for the last set

walking lunges

10 steps each leg x 3 sets

used 8kg, 9kg, & 10kg DB

had to stop as was sick during the last set

Composure sorted lol

Calf raises

15 plates

5 x 20

I still had cardio to l0ok forward to...

35 minutes cardio run out of time, i was at walking pace on this I couldnt go any faster as legs were knackered lol

This morning I also went for a stroll for an hour and a half, had to walk to collct recorded delivery thingy and took a detour on the way back with dog lol


----------



## Bettyboo

My mam actually asked me why I wanted to borrow her bathroom scales on a Friday night (asked if I could borrow them on a friday and she could have them back on the saturday, in a previous convo), when I took my daughter up for dinner tonight. Then she asked me if I had a competition on Saturday WTF???? No mam its in April, at least she is sorta showing an interest lol

I have since brought me own bathroom scales


----------



## Bettyboo

it was weigh day today, started diet on Monday.

Start weight was 12.12 (stone)

Today I weigh 12.7

Total fat loss 5lb


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks hun,

Your training is on schedule too hum keep popping in on your journal too, much appreciate your comments.

Parents are funny creatures arent they lol 

I am happy with the progress I am making.


----------



## Kate1976

Well done BB...5lbs in a week...pretty good progress for the first week!

Looking forward to getting started......me, you , Zar and Jem need to get together and talk about shoes, tans, routine, bikinis etc etc etc


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I have my shoes sorted , got tan sorted too  gotta sort routine out grr and bikini nightmare i think im gonna have trying to find one to fit my melons lol


----------



## Kate1976

You going for the perspex hooker heels? Can you wear any kinda bikini in NABBA...any colour?

Absolutely dreading the blummin routine tbh


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im not sure about the bikini to be honest, yeah got pole dancing shoes pleasers i think they are called, haha 6 inch heels omg lol you heat them up to the plastic moulds to your foot and they dont flop off easy for getting on and off once you have done that apparently :-S lol


----------



## TH0R

Well done on the 1st week BB, 5lbs, thats fantastic:thumbup1:keep it up


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Well done on the 1st week BB, 5lbs, thats fantastic:thumbup1:keep it up


Many thanks tel


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> it was weigh day today, started diet on Monday.
> 
> Start weight was 12.12 (stone)
> 
> Today I weigh 12.7
> 
> Total fat loss 5lb


Brilliant BB am fair chuffed fur eee:clap: :clap:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thank replicator


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr have a major headache today feel like pooh :-(


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Grr have a major headache today feel like pooh :-(


how much water have you had to drink??


----------



## Bettyboo

Drank over 4 litres of water, headache gone today thank god!


----------



## Bettyboo

Originally Posted by Bettyboo

Week 1 Prep

chest n bi's

Peck Deck

4 plates warm up x 15

7 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

9 plates x 15(x2)

Incline smith Press (new to me)

Just the bar x 15

Bar plus 5kg x 15

Bar plus 10kg x15(2)

 this was easier this week

Bench Press

5kg+bar x 15

10kg+bar x 15

20kg+bar x 15

Cable cross overs

2 plates warm up x12

4 pates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12 x 2

Biceps

barbell curl lightest one x 15 ( do not knwo weights of these will find out)

15kg x 15

20kg x 15 (x2)

Seated dumbell Curls

10kg x 15

12kg x 15 (x 2)

40 minutes cardio on cross trainer

1 hour posing/routine practice

Manage to choose my music and manage a few quarter turns , needs lots of practice lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks GG, much appreciated


----------



## Replicator

Greekgoddess said:


> Well done on having managed to chose your music...that is one of the hardest tasks lol. It is never too early to start the posing routine practise. Keep up the good work, we are all behind you Betty!


*Big bump to that* :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thank you ladies n gents  x


----------



## TH0R

Has Paul done the workout for you BB?

was just wondering if the pec dec first is a warm up of the pecs or kinda pre exhaust?

I like the workout, hows the diet going??


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Has Paul done the workout for you BB?
> 
> was just wondering if the pec dec first is a warm up of the pecs or kinda pre exhaust?
> 
> I like the workout, hows the diet going??


Hiya Tel

Yeah Paul sorted work out for me.

I do a warm up set for each peace of equipment....I am jut getting used to the different work out schedule - I am enjoying it :thumb:

Diet is going well thanks


----------



## Beklet

Morning....feeling better yet?

Busy day today for me - packing lots of food to take to work PMSL! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Hun,

Yeah headache has gone, I have an exam today trying to fit it all in as it dont finish til 5pm grr, so will have t go gym then straight to exam I think.

Trying to sort food out ready for that too is a nightmare.

Dont work too hard x


----------



## Bettyboo

Back N Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs

5 plates warm up x 15

10 plates x 15

11 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

Seated Row

40kg x 15 warm up

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

80kg x 15 

Partial Deadlifts

30kg +bar(warm up) New to me

40kg + bar x 15

50kg + bar x 15

60kg + bar x 15

Reverse peck deck

2 plates x 15 (warm up)

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 15

5 plates 15 x 4

Seated DB Shrugs ( ooh I like these)

(warm up)16kg x 15

20kg x 15

22kg x 15

24kg x 15 

30 minutes cross trainer...

3 x 15 minutes of plyometric agility and strength sets (so lots of cardio today)

I am physically and mentally shattered today, doing my exam was a mare i couldn't think and brain has gone to fuzz, but I passed my exam and the previous written one I took :whistling: One more written one to go on Thursday then two essays to hand in before half term and im sorted for a while.

Had to swop meals around cause we didnt stop for a break today from 12:30 til 4 grr :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

Well done BB and all the best for Thursday


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Well done BB and all the best for Thursday


Many thanks Repi, hows things with you training wise?


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Many thanks Repi, hows things with you training wise?


Alls good, just ending a 20 week routine this week. I am gonna have an 8 week break off all chemicals and do a maintenance routine to give by body a rest.......... then all go again for another 20 weeker to get me throught the summer.................NICE :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Feel weak again.....:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Feel weak again.....:laugh:


I feel knackered after todays session of running skipping, bounding (plyomtrics included) jumping, lateral cross steps, hoping, yes hoping I tell yer, agility ladder things grrr oh and sprint acceleration starts... if anyone could have seen me jumping they would have pi$$ed themselves laughing...

x that by 4 lots of people trying to teach people to improve techniques to different sports :cursing: on top of a back n rear delts session 40 mins of cardio. I sat out on the 5th one cause my knees were starting to hurt and they had the cheek to say I looked worn out!! :whistling: (oh im like 16 years older than most of them on my course lol)

Its no laughing matter trying to jump 12.7 stone of heaviness in the air off a 3 foot block I can tell ya:lol: I just aint made for jumping, skipping or friggin hoping!


----------



## biggerlandy

the hoping i would love too see :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

biggerlandy said:


> the hoping i would love too see :lol:


Lol it was scary thud i can tell ya - sack of spuds spring to mind :lol:


----------



## Jem

Sounds like a fun day Tara ! Nice to speak to you today chickie x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Sounds like a fun day Tara ! Nice to speak to you today chickie x


And you hun hehe, i am shattered though. Gonna have a nice shower and a good old scrub and exfoliate me legs and get rid of me cellulite :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Off to Newquay tomorrow to meet gymfit


----------



## Kate1976

ello lady - you last workout sounds knackering ...phew!!

As for seated rows...you're warm up is nearly my max pull lol!

Looking forward to meeting you in March


----------



## biggerlandy

dont knock yerself :lol: i bet you dance like an angel :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol Kate, I am sure you lift just fine young lady, Biggerlandy you probably are right lol


----------



## Guest

When do we get to see some pics!? (to evaluate progress, of course)


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh im not doing any until another 3 weeks wanna loose some more weight first lol


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Oh im not doing any until another 3 weeks wanna loose some more weight first lol


3 weeks sounds good. Off to mark my calendar:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol nutter


----------



## Bettyboo

Exams are all over for now thank god can concentrate on training. Waiting for ASDA to deliver my shopping then hopefully if they not too late will be going to train triceps if they ever blady get ere grrr!


----------



## 3752

?? just triceps??


----------



## Bettyboo

and shoulders


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr ASDA did not come until 20 minutes ago should have been between 4 - 6 idiots! I was not impressed, now have not got enough time to get to the gym. so gonna move shoulders and triceps to tomorrow and do legs on Saturday.


----------



## pickle

ooooh! gym never feels right on a saturday.


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Grr ASDA did not come until 20 minutes ago should have been between 4 - 6 idiots! I was not impressed, now have not got enough time to get to the gym. so gonna move shoulders and triceps to tomorrow and do legs on Saturday.


We don't use that internet shopping malarkey anymore, used to do but the fruit they

give you is always battered and they always seem to give you perishables that

are nearly out of date, used to annoy the hell out of me, sent it back a couple

of times.


----------



## Bettyboo

The eggs were fine I had two trays of 30 ;-) and some super duper big ones for the kids to dip toasted soldiers in lol

Other things like peanut butter, bottled water lots cheaper than the local shop, frozen steamed veg packs, fruit for kids lunch boxes and it seemed ok. it was just the time that they delivered it was wrong grrr. I couldnt go gym earlier today as I had an exam.

Nothing wrong with going to the gym on a Saturday Pickle, nowt wrong with cardio either  prefer lifting though lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello GG, diet im finding ok atm - not speaking too soon as I am sure it will get harder as it progresses and wonder what Paul has in stall for me lol

Yes playing catch up is a pain in the bottom sometimes, but it does not happen often thank god!

Hows your arm??


----------



## Kate1976

Hope all is OK BB - how have you felt this week?


----------



## Bettyboo

Triceps and shoulders today

DB side laterals

4 x 15 reps 8kg

DB Press

warm up set 8kg

3 x 15 reps 12kg PB

Smith Mill Press

just bar warm up

3x 15 reps 12kg+ the bar PB

Rope Press downs

warm up 5kg

3 x15 15kg

Close grip bench (I like these)

warm up set with bar

Warm up with 5kg

3 x15 12kg +bar PB

Single arm cable Kickbacks

warm up set 5kg

3 x 15 reps 15kg

40 minutes fasted cadio this mornig @7 am


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Hope all is OK BB - how have you felt this week?


im good thanks, how are you and hows the diet?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm dreaded weigh day today

weight last Sat 12.7

Today's weight 12.5

Weight lost 2lb

Total loss so far 7lb 

Hmm not overly impressed with the small weight loss, but its a loss and not a gain so better than nowt I guess. off to the gym to do legs in a bit. I'm a day behind, (its Asdas fault grrr) training will resume next week as usual :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Just popped in to say Hi really


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi GG and Repi, thanks for dropping by.  just finished a leg session so walking is sore lol and have to take the dog out yet pmsl

GG do you find that the smell of sweet stuff turns your stomach after eating plain food for a while??


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg extensions

7 sets 12 reps

15 plates warm up

19 for full set

Leg Press

6 x 10 reps 10 secs between sets

160kg

Leg extension

7 sets of 12 reps

kept this on 18 plates all the way through

Lying leg curls

6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

5 plates

walking lunges

10 steps each leg x 3 sets

No weights long stride lunges

Calf raises

5 sets x 20

90kg warm up x 20

160kg for rest of the sets - ooh the burn lol

40 minutes fasted cardio this morning


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> GG do you find that the smell of sweet stuff turns your stomach after eating plain food for a while??


I found that tv commercials with ribs, pizza, ice-cream, pies, juicy burgers, etc, were torturing while dieting for a show. I had to turn the television off just to get through the day!!!:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

ZEUS said:


> I found that tv commercials with ribs, pizza, ice-cream, pies, juicy burgers, etc, were torturing while dieting for a show. *I had to turn the television off just to get through the day!*!!:laugh:


bwahahahahaahahah :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol well this weekend has been a total nightmare for me. Went out on Saturday night was being good only drinking posh water, went to the first watering hole and was sick within 15 minutes of getting there, didn't think much of it was feeling ok after.

Stopped off on the way to the cinema to the Treasury for another water was ok in there.

Got to cinema to see Avatar 10 minutes in I had to go and be sick, then twice more within 40 minutes, so had to leave. Then my friend had to visit the gents, so i waited for him, then the need to be sick arose again the only thing near to me was a bright yellow cleaning bucket... well i had to use that cause there was no way I could reach the ladies pmsl. So sorry to the cinema staff who found that on saturday night ...oops

Got looked after by my friend, i stayed at hi cause there was no way a taxi would take me chundering the way I was lol , he then gracefully stayed up with me and made sure I was ok all night.

Can't keep owt down, still but I have lost 5lb so am down to 12 .0 stone lol curiosity got the best of me and I weighed myself this morning.

Hopefully its only a 24hour thing and Ill be up and cooking on full steam tomorrow!


----------



## Jem

Get well soon honey xxx

Oh and was it allowed [nudge, nudge] lol ?


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> im good thanks, how are you and hows the diet?


Cool beans...start today....can't wait TBH!! Give it 3 week eh 

Great weight loss so far and sorry to hear that you have been poorly


----------



## Replicator

Hope you better now BB.......there is a sick bug going about ...its rife in the borders the now, the Borders General Hospital put out a radio message to tell all to stop coming in as there was nowt they could do ...you just have to ride it out!!

anyway hope you are better now ................no wonder you lost 5lb LOL..good tho as it is the direction you want to go in eh


----------



## Bettyboo

Spoke to Pscarb am allowed some brown bread with PB if i can manage it 

Feeling a little better today, no cardio or weights for me though, hopefully will be able to tomorrow. Also back at uni tomorrow!

Thanks peeps for dropping by


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Spoke to Pscarb am allowed some brown bread with PB if i can manage it
> 
> Feeling a little better today, no cardio or weights for me though, hopefully will be able to tomorrow. Also back at uni tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks peeps for dropping by


OMFG I am sorry I read this now :wub: :drool: pb and toast is missing ! I have it every morning....or did do.

Off to have me 2nd meal, running a bit late with it all perhaps


----------



## TH0R

Hope you feel better very soon BB:thumbup1:

Great news on the weight loss

:beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheers Tel!

Well the PB n bread was a no go, my stomach decided. Tried just plain wholemeal toast about an hour ago and ok so far! lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better now....good job the bucket was handy lol...........I remember saying some time ago on a thread on here , that if someone stays with you and looks after you when you are throwing up they are a keeper.................and a friend in the true sense of the word!
> 
> Good idea to have a day to recover before you hit the gym or cardio again. Wonder if you felt it coming on when you asked me if the smell of sweet stuff turns my stomach when I am dieting???Maybe you sensed what was coming..........
> 
> Keep up the good work, following your progress and wishing you all the best with the prep


i was fine until I had the first glass of water in the Bank, then 20 mins after drinking it I just needed to be sick lol then it went downhill from there :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm my friend has just text me to say he is throwing up lots - oops, so whatever I had/have he has also not good. I guess that rules out food poisoning and it must just be a bug.


----------



## Kate1976

Oh dear missus...hope it clears up soon and does't interfere with your training too much...

I am now on the prep waggon with you...roll on 9th May eh


----------



## Bettyboo

My comp is in April hun, feeling much better tonight thank god, will be back to normal tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr relapse, was ill over night feel as rough as a badgers ar$e, stomach cramps the full works. Rang the docs and they said do not come into the surgery! Now awaiting phone call from them. Can not keep anything down since Sat night. Tried bread yesterday but my system was having none of it :-( Im totally exhausted. I hope this goes away soon.


----------



## 3752

spoke to Tara this morning, she is feeling a little better but still light headed which is to be expected.

the aim now is to get some food to stay down so she can recover......i think we have to face that this week is a right off i have told Tara no training or cardio this week the important thing is for her to get back to health......


----------



## rodrigo

well BOO you sicknote hope your eating gets back on track soon FFS , i am currently out of work as are american freinds have decided to take the work back to america , so trainin most days at the moment to stop the depression settin in.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello folks well I am back on the eggs, and feeling much better. Whilst I will be back to normal diet tomorrow, I am staying out of the gym until pscarb gives me the ok.

Me thinks everything is in working order now, and am looking forward to getting back to training

Rodrigo, sorry to hear about your job hun! Hope you manage to find something soon. Take the time to visit the gym and grow hehe


----------



## Bettyboo

These are my shoes for my show, which I am picking up tomorrow


----------



## Ironclad

If the glass slipper fits will you go to live in a castle Tara?


----------



## Bettyboo

lol gotta try and get my wide feet in them hmm i think ill be using the hairdryer method to get them on lol


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> These are my shoes for my show, which I am picking up tomorrow


Oh me likey...not sure if I can actullay walk on mine lol!

Glad to here you're feeling better Tara xx


----------



## Ironclad

What is the hairdryer method? Heat yr feet? lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Oh me likey...not sure if I can actullay walk on mine lol!
> 
> Glad to here you're feeling better Tara xx


Oh i have no idea if I can walk in mine either tbh pmsl :lol:

Hows diet going Kate?

Witch King you heat the plastic bit up then put your heffer foot in and the plastic moulds to your foot once its cooled down, well thats the idea of it :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

Not bad missy...craving peanut butter for some reason 

How's you doin on the diet?


----------



## Bettyboo

Been on the eggs only today, as first propper day of eating since i have been ill 

back to diet tomorrow, and back to training on Friday (hopefully) when I get the go ahead from Paul.


----------



## Bettyboo

Yay can train tomorrow had permission from Paul :thumbup1: I am feeling much better back to normal self. Also had third top mark in the year for one of my results lol the top two were joint 1st, so I was overly pleased with that today too. :bounce:


----------



## TH0R

Well done on the exam result bb:thumb:

Be good to get back to gym, don't think the little enforced rest will make a difference at all


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Yay can train tomorrow had permission from Paul :thumbup1: I am feeling much better back to normal self. Also had third top mark in the year for one of my results lol the top two were joint 1st, so I was overly pleased with that today too. :bounce:


Ahh great news BB  Well done on the results too....ya boffin :bounce:

Take care.....


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> These are my shoes for my show, which I am picking up tomorrow


these are mine, i have had them for a while and they are REALLY alot easier to walk in that you think lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Ooh nice shoes hun, actually mine are like that but I have blinged them up with Diamonte's lol blady shoes all look the same to me if they are heels pmsl  Your back is looking fab btw nice going hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

Back and Rear Delts

Wide Grip Pull Downs

Warm up 40kg x 15

100kg x 15

115kg x 15 x 3

Seated Row

Warm up 40kg

80kg 15 x 2

90kg x 15

Partial Deadlifts

Warm up 30kg x 15

80kg 15 x x3

Reverse Peck Deck

2 plates x 25

5 plates 15 x 5

Seated Dumbell Shrugs

14kg warm up

18kg x 15

20kg x 15

22kg x 15

24kg x 15

Fasted cardio 30 minutes

30 minutes cardio before bed

Had uni today also had to do squats but light 20kg 12 reps plus bar ones and deadlifts 20kg plus bar 12 reps to show em how its done


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> Ooh nice shoes hun, actually mine are like that but I have blinged them up with Diamonte's lol blady shoes all look the same to me if they are heels pmsl  Your back is looking fab btw nice going hun x


spanks hun.. its getting there lol!! 12 weeks tomorro :scared: :scared: :scared:

ohhh did you stick sparkles on them?


----------



## Replicator

Glad to hear you feeling better BB


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> spanks hun.. its getting there lol!! 12 weeks tomorro :scared: :scared: :scared:
> 
> ohhh did you stick sparkles on them?


I have stuck them on the platform bit and the heel lol looks quite nice not too tacky hehe. What show you doing hun?


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Glad to hear you feeling better BB


Thanks hun


----------



## Linny

Bettyboo said:


> lol gotta try and get my wide feet in them hmm i think ill be using the hairdryer method to get them on lol


I did this with mine yesterday has my feet are like canal barges :laugh:...warmed them up, put on, walked well attempted to walk, now they're fine!

Glad to see your back training, & some nice lifting going on their chuck :thumb: x


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> I have stuck them on the platform bit and the heel lol looks quite nice not too tacky hehe. What show you doing hun?


Nabba south east area babe  x you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> I did this with mine yesterday has my feet are like canal barges :laugh:...warmed them up, put on, walked well attempted to walk, now they're fine!
> 
> Glad to see your back training, & some nice lifting going on their chuck :thumb: x


Linny i can so relate hun, my feet are like spades :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> Nabba south east area babe  x you?


Nabba West hun  :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh its weight day today Just about to do fasted cardio and will be going gym to do chest around 11 ish 

Last Sat Morning 12.5 (stone)

This Sat....12.0

Total of 5lb lost 

Overal weight lost so far 12lb


----------



## Linny

Bettyboo said:


> Oh its weight day today Just about to do fasted cardio and will be going gym to do chest around 11 ish
> 
> Last Sat Morning 12.5 (stone)
> 
> This Sat....12.0
> 
> Total of 5lb lost
> 
> Overal weight lost so far 12lb


 :beer: top girl!! x


----------



## Bettyboo

cheers Linny x oh fasted cardio all done


----------



## Linny

Bettyboo said:


> cheers Linny x oh fasted cardio all done


Yup just done mine too  enjoy the gym!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Will do catch you later kids r moaning they want breakfast, im quite hungry myself hehe xx


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Linny i can so relate hun, my feet are like spades :bounce:


So are mine - unfortunately they're also tiny, so I have to buy shoes that look like clown shoes or consider cutting off a toe 

Nice weight loss!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Oh its weight day today Just about to do fasted cardio and will be going gym to do chest around 11 ish
> 
> Last Sat Morning 12.5 (stone)
> 
> This Sat....12.0
> 
> Total of 5lb lost
> 
> Overal weight lost so far 12lb


Oh nice weight loss mrs....3lbs for me this week!!


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Oh its weight day today Just about to do fasted cardio and will be going gym to do chest around 11 ish
> 
> Last Sat Morning 12.5 (stone)
> 
> This Sat....12.0
> 
> Total of 5lb lost
> 
> Overal weight lost so far 12lb


Thats good going bb, must be starting to notice now:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

well done Tara back to normal next week will mail you tomorrow with any changes


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks everyone for the encouragement

Kate well done for the 3lb loss hun  and to Jem for the 2lb lost. Keep it up everyone  :thumb:

Thanks Paul Look forward to the next week of dieting , and well done for your weight loss too :thumbup1:

I wonder what our total combined weight loss will be come the end...will be interesting


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest n Biceps

Peck Deck

warm up set of 4 plates x 15

2 x 15 8 plates

1 x 15 9 plate

Incline Smith Press

just the bar warm up x 15

10kg 15 x 3 (cant seem to get hang of these)

Bench Press

warm up jut bar x 15

40kg 15 x 3 (struggled like hell on the last few)

Cable Cross overs

2 plates warm up (each side)

4 plates each side 7 x 15 (I like these)

Barbell Curl

15kg x 15 warm up

25kg 3 x 15

Seated dumbell curls

8kg warm up x 15

12 kg 3 x 15

Fasted cardio 35 mins

Cardio evening 40 minutes


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe My daughter took this today on my phone thought it would give you a peep at where I am sorta, doing a set on the Peck Deck :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Pushing bloody heavy weights that's where ! OMG well done girlie x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Pushing bloody heavy weights that's where ! OMG well done girlie x


Lol thank hun, you do just as well too :tongue:

Hows things have you settled into your diet?


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe My daughter took this today on my phone thought it would give you a peep at where I am sorta, doing a set on the Peck Deck :whistling:


Looking awsome girl :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Being adjusted for next week !

Should be better then, I was not timing them too well tbh ...I will learn to listen to a man for once


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Looking awsome girl :thumb:


Thanks hun hows things up your way??


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun hows things up your way??


Frosty , but thats just outside.not me LOL

Alls good, training going well and no injuries


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Being adjusted for next week !
> 
> Should be better then, I was not timing them too well tbh ...I will learn to listen to a man for once


I dont how I managed to fit all mine in tbh, it just fell in place as soon as I started. I worked it out that if I religiously eat every three hours from breakfast its usually around 7. 30 after cardio on a weekday, that way I know where I am and it all fits in. Uni is ok about me sorting out shakes in the middle of a lessson if need be, I told them I just need to eat - its a sporting degree so i am lucky.


----------



## Bettyboo

Just cardio for me today and eating and rest, back to it tomorrow yay!

45 mins in morning fasted

45 minutes b4 bed.


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement
> 
> Kate well done for the 3lb loss hun  and to Jem for the 2lb lost. Keep it up everyone  :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Paul Look forward to the next week of dieting , and well done for your weight loss too :thumbup1:
> 
> I wonder what our total combined weight loss will be come the end...will be interesting


Cheers missus hope you have an awesome week!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Kate x


----------



## TH0R

Awesome in pic BB, your gonna look the dogs when you've finished


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Awesome in pic BB, your gonna look the dogs when you've finished


Hmm I blady hope so hehe, thanks Tel :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right its taken me 3 hours on my own, with my daughter sorta helping/hindering to bulid my bench thingymajig... not bad for under £70 lol not the one I thought I had brought but it has lat pull down atachment, preacher curl pad, (and wings for chest I guess) - but i didnt put those on. So just gonne use it for the bench and squat rack thing.

Tis ok for home I guess.


----------



## Kate1976

Seeee...who needs men eh 

Looks good lady and a bargain to boot...happy training!


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Kate, I am going to have to get some decent dumbells and weights now lol and a oly bar

Hmm lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest n Biceps

Peck Deck

warm up set of 4 plates x 15

2 x 15 8 plates

1 x 15 9 plate

Incline Smith Press

just the bar warm up x 15

15kg 15 x 1 (cant seem to get hang of these)

10kg 2x 15

Bench Press

warm up jut bar x 15

40kg 15 x 3

Cable Cross overs

plates are 10kg each

2 plates warm up (each side)

5 plates each side 4 x 15

4 plates each side 3 x 15

Barbell Curl

15kg x 15 warm up

25kg 3 x 15

Seated dumbell curls

8kg warm up x 15

12 kg 3 x 15

Fasted cardio 35 mins

Cardio evening 30 minutes


----------



## d4ead

How's the new kit? Given it a good test run yet?


----------



## rodrigo

great too see you can build your own bench BOO but i bet the bob the builder and handy manny tv came in helpful with the help you had LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

Back n Rear Delts

Wide Grip Pull down

5 plates warm up x 15

15 x 4 12 plates

Seated Row

50kg x 15 warm up

90kg 15 x 4

Partial Deads

20kg warm up x 15

100kg x 15

80kg 15 x 2

Reverse Peck Deck

2 plates warm up x 15

5 plates 3 x 15

4plates 2 x 15

Seated Dumbell Shrugs

14kg warm up x 14

22kg 15 x 1

24kg 15 x 3

30 mins cross trainer am fasted

30 mins cross trainer b4 bed


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm seem to be shattered today, Uni was not that physical today but had to do a bit of running around. Gonna go do cardio and hit the sack.


----------



## Bettyboo

Just had some work thown my way,  so I will be working away in London for a few days, the week before my comp... best no one had pi$$ me off or try to be naughty and do something silly, cause they probably will feel the full force of my bad temper :whistling: hehe Its work and I havent had any for a while so Its all good and the money is v good  :thumb:


----------



## stephie34

What is it that you do (for work)?

x


----------



## Bettyboo

stephie34 said:


> What is it that you do (for work)?
> 
> x


I do security work of any kind but London is Close Protection work mainly.


----------



## Guest

I saw your post on fb about the "mirror" and being happy. Put a smile on my face. Very cool


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> I saw your post on fb about the "mirror" and being happy. Put a smile on my face. Very cool


hehe thanks hun, how are you


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> hehe thanks hun, how are you


Doing ok. I took all last week off from training. Trying to get this shoulder better. It is still bothering me, but seems to have improved a little bit. I have the day off because we got 8 inches of snow last night. :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Wow cool snow... we didn't get much here when it snowed, because I live right on the coast. Enjoy the snow day hehe... Hope your shoulder make a speedy recovery, how did you injure is??? Is it your rotator cuff muscle or just a torn muscle elsewhere??s

Hmm im entertaining two 10 year old boys and a 7 year old girl who are fighting over the xbox 360 grrr....im gonna throw it out the friggin window in a minute.


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Wow cool snow... we didn't get much here when it snowed, because I live right on the coast. Enjoy the snow day hehe... Hope your shoulder make a speedy recovery, how did you injure is??? Is it your rotator cuff muscle or just a torn muscle elsewhere??s
> 
> .


I injured it from either heavy shoulder or chest pressing I think. It is the rear delt area. From what I have been told it is partially from a shoulder girdle impingement and the tendons are inflamed. Fun stuff:cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ouch not nice well hope you get back to training soon x


----------



## Replicator

Hi BB , just calling by to say hello


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Repi, hope all is well


----------



## Bettyboo

Triceps and shoulders today

DB side laterals

4 x 15 reps 8kg

DB Press

warm up set 8kg

3 x 15 reps 12kg PB

Smith Mill Press

just bar warm up

3x 15 reps 12kg+ the bar PB

Rope Press downs

warm up 5kg

3 x15 15kg

Close grip bench (I like these)

warm up set with bar

Warm up with 5kg

3 x15 25kg +bar PB

Single arm cable Kickbacks

warm up set 5kg

3 x 15 reps 15kg

30 minutes fasted cardio

30 minutes b4 bed


----------



## Bettyboo

Today is just getting better, just been asked if I am available to work a few festi's over the summer so its all good and money will be coming in


----------



## stephie34

Made up for you BB. I have no idea how you manage to juggle everything that you do.

Lovin ur new pic

x x


----------



## Bettyboo

stephie34 said:


> Made up for you BB. I have no idea how you manage to juggle everything that you do.
> 
> Lovin ur new pic
> 
> x x


In the summer months I will be off Uni so will have time to get some money in the bank and my mam helps with the kids, and their dad is realising they wont be young forever and decided he wants to help a bit more...how long that will last I have no idea.

Other work I can Juggle in between Uni :lol:

How are you??

Thanks for the kind pic words xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Arms and delts looking mighty fine xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Tan, I been practising hehe x Hows your training going hun? I still cant walk properly in the shoes that I have lol

Not forgotton Deposit just been bit busy will be with you by Next week x


----------



## Kate1976

Nice guns missus - good going !!

Good news about the work....and free musac too!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Tan, I been practising hehe x Hows your training going hun? I still cant walk properly in the shoes that I have lol
> 
> Not forgotton Deposit just been bit busy will be with you by Next week x


Training is good! Keep practising....over and over and over again:thumb: No worries....just as soon as ya can Chick!


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh yeah free music i forgot about that ..hmm somg of it not my taste though lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Having a $hitty day today :cursing: ... was sick and missed the friggin toilet so had to clean that up and was heaving doing it grr. Close to tears in gym as i couldnt lift the heavy weight that I am used to I was very annoyed with myself, but had to give in and lift a lower weight:cursing:

Legs

Leg Extenssions

warm up set 10 plates x 12

19 plates x 12

had to then drop down to 13 as I was really struggling with the weight today I am very annoyed at myself!

13 plates 12 x 6

Leg Press

Warm up set 40kg x 10 , 10 secs in between sets

120kg 5 x 10 reps This has also drop dramatically :ban:

Leg exetensions

13 plates 7 x 12 reps

Lying leg curls

warm up 2 plates x 10, 10 secs in between sets

4 plates x 12

( i puked half way through these was feeling a bit rough)

Walking Lunges

10 steps each leg x 3 sets with 10kg (long lunges)

Standing raise

15 plates 5 x 20 reps

Cardio 30 mins fasted

30 mins b4 bed.


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Having a $hitty day today :cursing: ... was sick and missed the friggin toilet so had to clean that up and was heaving doing it grr. Close to tears in gym as i couldnt lift the heavy weight that I am used to I was very annoyed with myself, but had to give in and lift a lower weight:cursing:


Tara i have yet to see a toned or trained figure girl lift a weight onstage in fact when show day comes around and you stand onstage no one and i mean no one gives a damn how much you can lift.....stop training your ego and train the muscle....

the weight on these exercises are static you do not drop or raise the weight.......using a high weight defeats the object of high intensity higher reps.....


----------



## Bettyboo

I know that on stage you don't lift weights, and it is the muscle tone, definition and condition symmetry/balance that is taken in to account.

Its a personal thing of failing, cause im a stubburn cow! I don't personally care what anyone else thinks, (i wont be putting weight on my journal, i will just keep a personal record of it) whether it is a good or bad weight wise. I know that my strength has decreased is all, and I was annoyed at myself not anyone else, and the fact that its gone down so much in a week.

I understand about the static exercise and high repetition and trying to find a happy medium to which I can personally work with. I am still learning so bound to have trip ups along the way, and trying to understand how its all being put together diet training etc.


----------



## 3752

Tara one of the main reasons your strength has decreased in the last will be down to most of last week you could not eat and was puking every 5min......

i understand about having trip ups and i know all this is a learning curve for you as it is for everyone but puking up digested food is not the best thing whilst dieting on such a restricted diet so must be avoided.....

on FST-7 and my style of exercises the weight is static it has to be like this to get the most out of the exercise.....plus on top of all this trying to keep weight up whilst dieting as you are can cause injury obvouisly we do not want this.....

I am away all next week but will be training legs at Core's on Saturday morning can you join me? this way i can show you what i mean.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Weigh day today

ok last week 12.00 stone

This week 11.11 stone

total loss 3lb

Overall loss 15lb

30 mins fasted cardio x trainer

30 mins b4 bed x trainer

Nothing else to report, had a bit of a down day yesterday, a good friend rang me spnt nearly an hour on the phone with me and sorted me out and all is well today.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cracking progress mate! :thumb:

One of our lasses has been really ill for 10 days now and it's driving her nuts. She's not been able to get in the gym at all and we've got NABBA Northwest planned for her. Keep chigging on...it will be worth it x


----------



## Replicator

Bump Elfin ..great progress ....well done


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Cracking progress mate! :thumb:
> 
> One of our lasses has been really ill for 10 days now and it's driving her nuts. She's not been able to get in the gym at all and we've got NABBA Northwest planned for her. Keep chigging on...it will be worth it x


Oh crap I hope she gets better soon, please send her my best and get well wishes x


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheers Replicator


----------



## TH0R

15lb, awesome girl, keep it up


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> 15lb, awesome girl, keep it up


I am doing me best want to loose another 15lbs well maybe a bit more


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Cheers Replicator


Whats happened to the Repi ???

It just seemed more intimate


----------



## stephie34

Bettyboo said:


> Weigh day today
> 
> ok last week 12.00 stone
> 
> This week 11.11 stone
> 
> total loss 3lb
> 
> Overall loss 15lb
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio x trainer
> 
> 30 mins b4 bed x trainer
> 
> Nothing else to report, had a bit of a down day yesterday, a good friend rang me spnt nearly an hour on the phone with me and sorted me out and all is well today.


 :thumb: Well done you!!! Everything is good my end. x x


----------



## Linny

Your doing really well hunni keep smashing 1 day at a time :thumbup1: .I know exactly where your coming from with the weights, you set your own goals and then kick your own ar se if you miss target BUT you've been ill, your body is still on the mend.

Your shoulders n bi's are lookin good :thumb:

x


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Whats happened to the Repi ???
> 
> It just seemed more intimate


lol ok back to Repi x :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Your doing really well hunni keep smashing 1 day at a time :thumbup1: .I know exactly where your coming from with the weights, you set your own goals and then kick your own ar se if you miss target BUT you've been ill, your body is still on the mend.
> 
> Your shoulders n bi's are lookin good :thumb:
> 
> x


Thanks Linny x x


----------



## Bettyboo

stephie34 said:


> :thumb: Well done you!!! Everything is good my end. x x


Glad you is ok hun  im off to do cardio then gonna tuck up and fall asleep lol


----------



## jonti1leg

Linny said:


> Your doing really well hunni keep smashing 1 day at a time :thumbup1: .I know exactly where your coming from with the weights, you set your own goals and then kick your own ar se if you miss target BUT you've been ill, your body is still on the mend.
> 
> *Your shoulders n bi's are lookin good* :thumb:
> 
> ^^^^ i def agree with Linny bout yer bi's and delts:tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

Well done Tara!! 15lbs ...incredible loss!!

Have a great week


----------



## Bettyboo

Took these today excuse the state that I am in . The previous ones I took when I started my diet are on my user album thing. If there are any puter buffs who can put the pics next to each other to compare would much appreciate it. This is 4 weeks into my diet


----------



## Bettyboo

heres another one


----------



## Jem

....and breathe !

Well done on posting full pics babes - takes some courage doesn't it ? 

It's coming Tar - you can see the changes ! Like me - work on the smile :lol: :lol: :lol:

So proud of you girl, keep plugging away - it will all be worth it :thumb:

You know where I am !

Lots of love

Emma

xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Em x yeah its hard for me to look at those, when I dont like what I see in the photo eek lol


----------



## rodrigo

great goin BOO you are lookin good and hope all is well


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Em x yeah its hard for me to look at those, when I dont like what I see in the photo eek lol


Honest to god honey - I hate mine, I cringe to look at them but it spurs me on to improve. I cannot tell you how much I criticise myself. However, these pics - they are golden, not many people have the courage to post full and frank shots darling. This show could be the making of you.

Me, I'm crap at taking my own medicine but when you need a shoulder and you're having a bad day, let me know - we're on the same road, 2 kids and a bod to improve  Emma xxx


----------



## Linny

It takes guts to take pictures, not to post them BUT for you to look at them, that's when it hits home of what you have to do.

Once you have been to the seminar, and gained confidence around others of how to pose/stand correctly you will feel loads better.

The 1st think you have to do is look at yourself in the mirror, not your body your face. It has taken me 4 visits to see the wonderful lady who is helping me with my posing to look at me in the mirror and actually smile back 

Believe in yourself then nothing will stand in your way hunni

xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Ladies, I like my face in the mornings when I look in the mirror, first in a very long time. Its just the rest of me i have to start liking i guess. I will get there by April  xx


----------



## Linny

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Ladies, I like my face in the mornings when I look in the mirror, first in a very long time. Its just the rest of me i have to start liking i guess. I will get there by April  xx


 :thumbup1: ...the rest you gotta get angry with. Bust your a$$ and bust your diet everyday, and then you have done everything you can, it'll work x


----------



## 3752

as i said today Tara their is a big difference in these pics and the starting ones some noticeable differences and believe me i am harsh.....keep going girl you will make the end goal....


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Paul, I look forward to the hard work ahead, and I have a week of uni to adjust to less carbs lol

Sooo, please excuse my moodines for the next week or so on v low carbs, so apologies in advanced. Ooh but cardio has increased


----------



## Replicator

Good progress and DITTO Jem above in post 950


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Good progress and DITTO Jem above in post 950


Bless ya Repi


----------



## ElfinTan

Can definitely see the difference mate.

Is there anyone close by/within travelling distance that you can see about posing? It's time to start getting into it before low cals fuzz ya brain. Am sure Paul will agree that its a practiced art form and good confident posing can make a HUGE difference!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

There was a girl helping me from uni she has done a compe, but she's a bit side tracked and i keep chasing her and she is always busy. so copying poses from you tube atm. Also a bit peed and fed up with the negative things she keeps saying on FB atm about my carb intake grr.

I did house work in me porn shoes this morning and didn't fall over - bonus lol


----------



## SALKev

Don't usually post but I have to this time...the change in your body is simply amazing comparing your progress pictures - keep it up!! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

ElfinTan said:


> Can definitely see the difference mate.
> 
> Is there anyone close by/within travelling distance that you can see about posing? It's time to start getting into it before low cals fuzz ya brain. Am sure Paul will agree that its a practiced art form and good confident posing can make a HUGE difference!!!


i will help Tara with the posin when i meet her on saturday to train legs...


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> i will help Tara with the posin when i meet her on saturday to train legs...


 :thumb:

Tara make sure Paul demos walking in the heels.....and film it for us:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Tara make sure Paul demos walking in the heels.....and film it for us:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Lol ill take em with me and see if I can nicely persuade Paul to show me how its done in heels lol :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> Don't usually post but I have to this time...the change in your body is simply amazing comparing your progress pictures - keep it up!! :thumb:


Much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Lol ill take em with me and see if I can nicely persuade Paul to show me how its done in heels lol :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Tara make sure Paul demos walking in the heels.....and film it for us:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


I think this is essential actually :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I think this is essential actually :whistling:


x2 

Looking good BB


----------



## Bettyboo

thanks hun x


----------



## 3752

not going to happen ladies.....lol


----------



## MissBC

looking good babe  keep it up

xx


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> not going to happen ladies.....lol


Ohhh spoilsport


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhh spoilsport


x 2!!!!


----------



## rodrigo

:whistlingooo yes BOO photos of legs in porn shoes sounds coolio:thumb: eagerly awaitin if these come on:bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> not going to happen ladies.....lol


Damn!! Please dont torture me on my leg session on Saturday :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> :whistlingooo yes BOO photos of legs in porn shoes sounds coolio:thumb: eagerly awaitin if these come on:bounce:


That just isn't going to happen :tongue:


----------



## rodrigo

:innocent:ah well i will just imagine it then, back session yesterday got a few pbs on rows and am feelin dam good sore now:thumb: diet is gettin back on track as work has me in for another month to tidy up jobs for customers so routine is back


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> :innocent:ah well i will just imagine it then, back session yesterday got a few pbs on rows and am feelin dam good sore now:thumb: diet is gettin back on track as work has me in for another month to tidy up jobs for customers so routine is back


Fab news on the job front :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

its only for a month or so to wind things up but take all i can get as the dole queue looms and is dam long at the mo


----------



## Bettyboo

I am lucky summer season is busy for me, its just about to pick up back to work in April


----------



## rodrigo

i am gonna have a long summer break:thumbup1: and look whats out there,if something crops up i will apply but will not be bustin a gut for some crappy job


----------



## Replicator

Wish i was a fly on the wall on Saturday :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Wish i was a fly on the wall on Saturday :laugh: :whistling:


I expect there wil b alot of cursing under my breathe, I grunt anyway so im not bothered about that pmsl :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

For some strange reason I thought it was Sunday yesterday, god knows why???? So im running a day behind but will have a rest day Thurs instead of Wedns.

Not putting weights on here keeping a personal account for my own recordd 

Chest n Biceps

Peck Deck 3 x 15

Incline Smith Press 3 x 15

Flat Bench Press 3 x 15

Cable Cross overs7 x 12

Barbell curl 3 x 15

Seated DB Curls 3 x 15

45 Mins fstd cardio x trainer

45 minutes b4 bed x trainer


----------



## kitten30

Looking fab Bettyboo! Hard work is paying off, keep going  xx


----------



## Bettyboo

kitten30 said:


> Looking fab Bettyboo! Hard work is paying off, keep going  xx


Much appreciated hun x


----------



## d4ead

Yeh your doing great just keep going anyone who gets up and does cardio at 2300hrs deservs respect by my book.

Xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm just gonna have a moan, cause I can where I train the owner asked how diet was going, i said ok but I didnt realise what theses guys n gals put themselves through. Told him i had lost a fair bit too, (told him how much) then he looked at me and said hmm i find that hard to believe - the cheeky feckr!!


----------



## rodrigo

comments like that can only spur you on, the haters beware keep at it BOO


----------



## Beklet

rodrigo said:


> :whistlingooo yes BOO photos of legs in porn shoes sounds coolio:thumb: eagerly awaitin if these come on:bounce:


Yeah but Paul's already said that's not likely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Hmm just gonna have a moan, cause I can where I train the owner asked how diet was going, i said ok but I didnt realise what theses guys n gals put themselves through. Told him i had lost a fair bit too, (told him how much) then he looked at me and said hmm i find that hard to believe - the cheeky feckr!!


What a cretin!!! :cursing:


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm just gonna have a moan, cause I can where I train the owner asked how diet was going, i said ok but I didnt realise what theses guys n gals put themselves through. Told him i had lost a fair bit too, (told him how much) then he looked at me and said hmm i find that hard to believe - the cheeky feckr!!


No way - what an ahole  Anyone can see how much you have lost!!

Don't need toxic people like that ...anywhere near you!! Esp when you're prepping!!


----------



## Bettyboo

I know he made me really angry the to$$er! I went like made on cardio lat night! I am seriously thinking about going to the Uni gym its much cheaper @ £80 a year and they have all the equipment that I would need to use


----------



## rodrigo

80 squid a year thats literally for fook all BOO, i pay 120 a year and i thought that was a steal , we got or own keys and come and go as we please which is good


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah its the same at the uni you get swiped cards and there are lockers and its nice n new lol


----------



## rodrigo

sounds like a no brainer then BOO all you need at the price, chest and bi today lookin forward too it feeling strong what you at today


----------



## Bettyboo

Back N rear delts

Wide Grip pull downs

4 x 15 reps

Seated Row

3 x 15 reps

partial deadlifts

3 x 15 reps

Reverse Peck Deck

5 x 15 reps

seated dumbell shrugs

4 x 15

Totally knackered today, have just come home and gonna have a nap - jesus i must be getting old lol


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> 4 x 15
> 
> Totally knackered today, have just come home and gonna have a nap - jesus i must be getting old lol


its a long journey but remember this.

You need not wait until the end of your journey to enjoy and be thankful for every experience during the journey. Equally so, you need not wait for your accomplishment to appreciate all the pieces of the puzzle. You need simply remember that in order to complete the puzzle, all pieces were of use. In this simple memory and understanding lies your appreciation of not only the puzzle, but of all its pieces. And in the acceptance of the necessity and usefulness of its pieces lies your peace about the pieces you have already put together and the pieces you will deal with in the future. And of equal importance, you will be at peace with, and have appreciation for, all the pieces you currently are working on.

You have the ability to succeed and succeed you will!


----------



## Bettyboo

Blimey who did you quote that from Repi lol


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Blimey who did you quote that from Repi lol


No tellin


----------



## Bettyboo

James Blanchard Cisneros, - lol found it


----------



## TH0R

Sounds a little like James Blanchard Cisneros:whistling:

Hows tricks BB, forget the losers talking:thumbup1:

I'm still ill, keep getting a bit better then worse :sad:

Edit: OOps, got hung up on the phone, should of looked


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Sounds a little like James Blanchard Cisneros:whistling:
> 
> Hows tricks BB, forget the losers talking:thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> I'm still ill, keep getting a bit better then worse :sad:


Oh crap hope you get better soon...it can last up to 10 days apparently :cursing:

Have you had to take much time off training???


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Oh crap hope you get better soon...it can last up to 10 days apparently :cursing:
> 
> Have you had to take much time off training???


Yes, longest I've missed in over 3 years, very annoying, I'm almost crying with

impatience:rolleyes:

Its a bit weird, started with that sickness bug then turned into fluey type

symptoms, then suddenly 3 days ago I got a chest infection with horrendous

cough:confused1:

Been ill for around 8 days upto press


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Yes, longest I've missed in over 3 years, very annoying, I'm almost crying with
> 
> impatience:rolleyes:
> 
> Its a bit weird, started with that sickness bug then turned into fluey type
> 
> symptoms, then suddenly 3 days ago I got a chest infection with horrendous
> 
> cough:confused1:
> 
> Been ill for around 8 days upto press


Well take it easy like I was told don't go rushing back, as you might injure yourself if your not totally recovered. Have you lost much weight?


----------



## TH0R

15/11 this morning, 8lb down, real headbending stuff


----------



## Bettyboo

Nightmare ey! I lost a load though and thank god managed to keep it off, which I'm sorta thankful for. not ideal if your trying to bulk up !!


----------



## Bettyboo

Well tomorrow I am going to be busy, I am helping out at a holiday club with children aged between 5 and 11, going to be doing sports with them lol


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Well tomorrow I am going to be busy, I am helping out at a holiday club with children aged between 5 and 11, going to be doing sports with them lol


Good luck with that BB:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm doing it as part of my degree as eventually would like to teach PE


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm just gonna have a moan, cause I can where I train the owner asked how diet was going, i said ok but I didnt realise what theses guys n gals put themselves through. Told him i had lost a fair bit too, (told him how much) then he looked at me and said hmm i find that hard to believe - the cheeky feckr!!


yea well he is a c0ck who knows jack sh1t about dieting proven by his condition when he used to compete......he once told a girl who wanted to diet to use nolvadex and proviron.....

next time he speaks to you ask him his thoughts on the macro breakdown needed for carb timing to make burning fat more efficient........ :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> yea well he is a c0ck who knows jack sh1t about dieting proven by his condition when he used to compete......he once told a girl who wanted to diet to use nolvadex and proviron.....
> 
> next time he speaks to you ask him his thoughts on the macro breakdown needed for carb timing to make burning fat more efficient........ :thumb:


Hehe thanks Paul :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Janet  , i bet you are glad to be home with your hubby x


----------



## MissBC

hope its all going well hun.. dont pay any attention to that muppet at your gym


----------



## Bettyboo

Shoulders n Triceps

DB side Laterals 4 x 15

BD Press 3 x 15

Smith Mill Press 3 x 15

Rope pressdowns 3 x 15

Close Grip bench 3 x 15

Single arm cable kick backs 3 x15

45 mins fastedd Cardio

45 mins b4 bed

Am rather tired today, have been running around helping to look after children of all ages from the mainstream primary school and the special needs school which is integrated in the holiday club. It was really enjoyable, they were a joy to work wth. We had a few sports sessions and I also helped with lunch time and sticking and cutting/messy time


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> hope its all going well hun.. dont pay any attention to that muppet at your gym


Thanks all is well hun. I got stopped by a random guy tonight in the gym, and said "oh youv'e lost a load of weight, well done", i have no idea who he is and tbh err can't remember seeing him before pmsl

So that was nice to hear, and weird too cause no one usually speaks to me :lol: and it made me feel good :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Weigh day today

ok last week 11.11 stone

This week 11.8 stone

total loss 3lb

Overall loss 18lb

I realised to day how well im dong, re the weight loss, I am very happy as my trousers are hanging off my waist 

Leg session with Paul today at 10:30 ooh lordy


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Weigh day today
> 
> ok last week 11.11 stone
> 
> This week 11.8 stone
> 
> total loss 3lb
> 
> Overall loss 18lb
> 
> I realised to day how well im dong, re the weight loss, I am very happy as my trousers are hanging off my waist
> 
> Leg session with Paul today at 10:30 ooh lordy


Awesome loss BB ...congrats! Have fun with Paul eh


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah am sorta looking forward to it but then again a bit scared pmsl lol x


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Weigh day today
> 
> ok last week 11.11 stone
> 
> *This week 11.8 stone *
> 
> *
> total loss 3lb *
> 
> *
> Overall loss 18lb*
> 
> I realised to day how well im dong, re the weight loss, I am very happy as my trousers are hanging off my waist
> 
> Leg session with Paul today at 10:30 ooh lordy


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Greekgoddess said:


> Yes I am so pleased to be home with my other half. Brought back a whole load of cheap sports tops and a sore throat and cold lol.....the joys of travelling on a plane with recycled air....back in the gym Monday.
> 
> You are doing so well, I am proud of you! Well done on the fantastic weight loss. Its great that people are mentioning it to you, it gives great motivation to carry on with what you are doing. Its amazing how people who hardly know you feel inspired to come over and add positive comments about the weight loss. You will soon be able to spot the jealous ones.......they will say nothing at all about it LOL


Thanks Janet, . Yuk recycled air does not sound very nice lol

am recovering from leg session now. Gonna have a power nap and then walk the mutt with the children then wll be time for food lol

You too keep up the good work hun! :thumb:

Enjoyed the Leg session with Paul it was helpful, and he went over posing with me too. So thanks Paul much appreciated. Will put work out on here in a bit.


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> :thumbup1:


Cheers Tel


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg today - Pcarb style

Leg extensions 7 x 15 reps

Leg Press 6 x 10 reps 10 secs in between sets

Leg Extensions 5 x 15 reps

Stiff leg deadlifts 5 x 15 reps

Walking Lunges 3 x 10 steps each leg - legs were very wobbly wobbly, I nearly toppled over pmsl

Standing calf raises 5 x 20

enjoyed this session got technique sorted with Pauls advice got out with out puking but nearly fell over walking to the bus stop


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Leg today - Pcarb style
> 
> Leg extensions 7 x 15 reps
> 
> Leg Press 6 x 10 reps 10 secs in between sets
> 
> Leg Extensions *5* x 15 reps
> 
> Straight leg things with bar *(Stiff leg deadlifts)* *5* x 15 reps
> 
> Walking Lunges *4* x 10 steps each leg - legs were very wobbly wobbly, I nearly toppled over pmsl
> 
> Standing calf raises 5 x 20
> 
> enjoyed this session got technique sorted with Pauls advice got out with out puking but nearly fell over walking to the bus stop


made a few adjustments there for you Tara.....it may of felt like we did 7s on everything but we didn't....lol

you did well today apply the thinking we spoke about to the other bodyparts and you should see some nice improvements....


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Leg today - Pcarb style
> 
> Leg extensions 7 x 15 reps
> 
> Leg Press 6 x 10 reps 10 secs in between sets
> 
> Leg Extensions 7 x 15 reps
> 
> Straight leg things with bar 7 x 15 reps
> 
> Walking Lunges 3 x 10 steps each leg - legs were very wobbly wobbly, I nearly toppled over pmsl
> 
> Standing calf raises 5 x 20
> 
> enjoyed this session got technique sorted with Pauls advice got out with out puking but nearly fell over walking to the bus stop


Well done TARA wooooooooohoooo I hate leg day too, sometimes I have to sit on my bum to come down the stairs LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

Many Thanks Paul !


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Well done TARA wooooooooohoooo I hate leg day too, sometimes I have to sit on my bum to come down the stairs LOL


I don't actually hate legs, I like doing them :whistling: I know I have worked well when I come out wobbly lol

Lol i fell down the last few stairs once, coming out of the gym :lol:

Hows you Repi??


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> I don't actually hate legs, I like doing them :whistling: I know I have worked well when I come out wobbly lol
> 
> Lol i fell down the last few stairs once, coming out of the gym :lol:
> 
> Hows you Repi??


Im Fine ......I dont hate legs really .I actually enjoy leg training day its the 2 days after I dont like for reasons stated above., stairs are always a killer ...oh yea and gettin back up off the bog after a sh't, could do wi a zimmer frame for that LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Im Fine ......I dont hate legs really .I actually enjoy leg training day its the 2 days after I dont like for reasons stated above., stairs are always a killer ...*oh yea and gettin back up off the bog after a sh't*, could do wi a zimmer frame for that LOL


Oh nice ...yuk pmsl

I find going up stairs is ok, but going down is a mare lol

DOMS are a mare on legs hehe!

you having an exciting weekend Repi?


----------



## Bettyboo

I have the onset of a chesty cold coming, grr I'm asthmatic suffer with sinuses, got a stupid cough already... so im trotting off to docs on Monday to nip it in the bud. Already had bad chest when I had swine flu and was hit for six... nothing ele to report today.


----------



## Bettyboo

Have noticed that I have lost a bit of weight in my face, as the scars on my lip n nose are showing crap lol and my lip goes wonky when i loose weight lol - crap!


----------



## nothing2fear

Replicator said:


> Well done TARA wooooooooohoooo I hate leg day too, sometimes I have to sit on my bum to come down the stairs LOL


 :lol: I thought I was the only one that did that :lol:

Day after I trained legs for the first time, I had to bump my way down 5 flights of stairs :lol:

Progress is looking good miss! Keep up the good work. Btw, guy at your gym sounds like a Grade A shlong


----------



## Bettyboo

nothing2fear said:


> :lol: I thought I was the only one that did that :lol:
> 
> Day after I trained legs for the first time,* I had to bump my way down 5 flights of stairs * :lol:
> 
> hahah, I struggles with the cardio this morning, my legs were a bit sore
> 
> Progress is looking good miss! Keep up the good work. *Btw, guy at your gym sounds like a Grade A shlong *


I am beginning to think that too... cock springs to mind lol


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> I am beginning to think that too... *cock springs to mind* lol


 mg: :blowme: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> mg: :blowme: :lol: :lol:


Repi! Please dont lower the tone hehe


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Repi! Please dont lower the tone hehe


Sorry .. :innocent: just forgot myself there for a mo


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh forgot to put 45 minutes cardio fasted and b4 bed yester day oops!

Chest n biceps today! Gonna go walk the dog, and clear head of fatness thoughts, and stupid men! Then come back get some uni work done and go to the gym

Monday mornings is always stressful in my house, my lad has a thing about being late for school he hates it. So he panics and goes on and on about going to school at 07:45 when its only 10 minutes walk from my house (they don't have to be in school until 08:50). This in turns worries my daughter who starts shouting up the stairs, are we going to be last getting to school, and can you hurry up, when im trying to get dressed @ 07:45, then the knocking on my bedroom door starts with them back and forth saying hurry up were going to be late! Can't even get dressed in peace. So the stress beginith for me on a Monday morining! Grrr!


----------



## Bettyboo

Just got back from the gym... worked my **** off, even though I felt/feel like ****e today. A nice big cold sore on my lip fecking great! Sinuses playing up and a cough that makes me sounds like im barking! Happy Days! I really haven't got time to be ill, I refuse to be. Docs appointment all sorted! I suffer with sinuses - cause of cleft palate n stuff when i was a kid, and if i get a dose of cold it either hits my sinuses or my chest first!

Chest n Biceps

Peck Deck 3 x 15 sets - warm up

Incline Smith Press 3 x 15

Bench Press 3 x 15

Cable X overs 7 x 12 reps

Barbell curl 3 x 15

seated DB curl 3 x 15

45mins fasted cardio

45 mins before bed

Long walk with me dog too.


----------



## Cass

You must be run down Boo if you've got a cold sore, tis not good, you will have to make some time for a bit of relaxation! Chin up though chick, your doing well, I've been keeping an eye on your journal, sounds like the prep is not easy! will be all worth it in the end!


----------



## Bettyboo

Cass said:


> You must be run down Boo if you've got a cold sore, tis not good, you will have to make some time for a bit of relaxation! Chin up though chick, your doing well, I've been keeping an eye on your journal, sounds like the prep is not easy! will be all worth it in the end!


Hiya Cass,

Hmm prep is a bit weird to be honest, its really hard to explain unless your experiencing it or have experienced it I guess. I didn't mean that in a patronising way, I just can't explain it very well. I guess its a different journey/path than I am used to is all.

Yeah i have been going bed earlier than usual, just had a lot on the last few weeks - kids being off aswell wears you out, and I think its time of year for colds n stuff, and the bug I had a few weeks ago knocked my system out of sync - possibly???

Anyway onwards and upwards :lol: sorry a bout the ramble x


----------



## TH0R

Hope your feeling better real soon BB

Bout time somebody cured the common cold/bug, I mean we can land on the moon but......


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Hope your feeling better real soon BB
> 
> Bout time somebody cured the common cold/bug, I mean we can land on the moon but......


Im ok lol and yeah I'm in agreement with ya why can't they sort it out lol :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Went docs, saw a nurse practitioner (she is lovely women, known her for 6 years now, so she knows my med history) on anti biotics for sinuses, she said she'd hit it hard as told her can't afford to be ill :thumb:

Chest is a bit rattly but tis gunk from sinuses irrating causing me to bark pmsl so all soon will be sorted :whistling:

Oh it looks as if someone has punched me in the face its swollen from sinuses and blob on lip - its the new look to have ahem!


----------



## Kate1976

Awwww BB - cold sores are such a fecker....I have had them since the age of 5! I have one in every school picture lol!

Mine appear in times of stress and in summer...wierd! You use anything on them?....if I catch em early enough Zovariax works for me and if I'm feeling brave...tea tree oil...ouch...but it kills em!!

Hope it doesn't hang around for aggggges x


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Awwww BB - cold sores are such a fecker....I have had them since the age of 5! I have one in every school picture lol!
> 
> Mine appear in times of stress and in summer...wierd! You use anything on them?....if I catch em early enough Zovariax works for me and if I'm feeling brave...tea tree oil...ouch...but it kills em!!
> 
> Hope it doesn't hang around for aggggges x


Yeah its prob stress not with dieting though, with the pooh weekend I had lol. I get ulcerated mouth all the time and just deal with it, but I hate the fact it looks awful like a blady volcano pmsl and on the other side i have a ulcer (well right underneath it in my mouth), so its a tad bit sore.

Cheers hun. xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Jesus my top lip is horrendous, the scar that i have from lots of ops on it looks rank, and I look like I used to when I had just had an op on my face. Lol have posted a pic it pmsl Tis slightly more swollen than that atm Grrr


----------



## rodrigo

fook me thats a great herpes you got on the lip LOL, i just got rid of the wee fcuker on my top lip after a fort night of it bleedin every time i ate grrrrrrr, i have noticed they like to pop up just when an important event is around ,xmas,job interview,wedding something trivia like that


----------



## Replicator

Tara,

Just poppin in to wish you well and ****!!!!! Like thngfs aint hard enough without all this other **** going on.

you will succed ........

For they that sow in tears shall reap in joy


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Tara,
> 
> Just poppin in to wish you well and ****!!!!! Like thngfs aint hard enough without all this other **** going on.
> 
> you will succed ........
> 
> For they that sow in tears shall reap in joy


Cheers Repi,

Its on my scar aswell looks worse than it is, but its fecking sore cause i have ulcersall underneath lol Happy Days.. just keep swimming :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

45 minutes fasted cardio

45 minutes b4 bed

30 minutes of badminton, doubles game someone was refereeing and assessing the coach grr

2 x 40 minutes of combined volley ball cardio and skills

1 knackered me today!

Gym is tomorrow instead of today as I didn't finish uni until gone 6. Had coaching assessments for gone two hours. I was late picking children up. Didnt have enough time to get them and me back into town to go gym grr.


----------



## Lou

Hey Girl.....

Thought I would come over to your journal and finally post something....

SOMETHING 

You are doing just great especially with two kids to care for and doing a Uni course.....I know how tough that is been there done that. RESPECT Babe!!

Stick with it as you know hard work pays off! :thumb:

:cool2: :cool2: :cool2:

Lou XX


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou said:


> Hey Girl.....
> 
> Thought I would come over to your journal and finally post something....
> 
> SOMETHING
> 
> You are doing just great especially with two kids to care for and doing a Uni course.....I know how tough that is been there done that. RESPECT Babe!!
> 
> Stick with it as you know hard work pays off! :thumb:
> 
> :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:
> 
> Lou XX


Hey Lou,

Thanks for dropping by, much appreciated :thumb:

T xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Back N rear delts

Wide Grip pull downs

4 x 15 reps

Seated Row

3 x 15 reps

partial deadlifts

3 x 15 reps

Reverse Peck Deck

5 x 15 reps

seated dumbell shrugs

4 x 15

Cardio 45 mins fasted

45 b4 bed

also had a long walk with mutt today, oops then cam back and fell asleep and was late picking kids up from school not good!


----------



## Bettyboo

Triceps and shoulders

DB side laterals

4 x 15 reps

DB Press

3 x 15 reps

Smith Mill Press

3x 15 reps

Rope Press downs

3 x15

Close grip bench

3 x15

Single arm cable Kickbacks

3 x 15 reps

At uni today had olympic lifting

front Squats

6 reps with weight

Over head squats

just oly bar x10

Split squats

just oly bar x 10 (5 each leg)

45 minutes fasted cardio

45 minutes b4 bed


----------



## rodrigo

oly lifts good doms maybe tommorow BOO , i upped the reps this week and am sore just the shock i was lookin for


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> oly lifts good doms maybe tommorow BOO , i upped the reps this week and am sore just the shock i was lookin for


Hmm I hope not as I have legs tomorrow pmsl :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

oh legs myself and higher reps should be interesting on saturday for doms i will be walkin like i have riketts


----------



## Bettyboo

pmsl @ ricketts


----------



## Kate1976

Hey ms..hope all is OK and the cold sore is fecking off??

You sorted a hotel for the seminar yet?


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Hey ms..hope all is OK and the cold sore is fecking off??
> 
> You sorted a hotel for the seminar yet?


Cold sore nearly gone, swelling gone down thank god:thumbup1:

Not sure about hotel left it in Jems capable hands.  I know she is busy atm so not too worried, im sure it will be sorted.

Things going well training and dieting wise, hope all is well with you x


----------



## Replicator

Good to hear things are going better got ye Tara... :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Good to hear things are going better got ye Tara... :thumb:


Cheers Repi, amd a bit ****ed off with the knobs from uni...but feck em their negative and **** taking just makes me angry and spurs me on even more.

The college lecturer sorta dismisses what im doing totally as a sport, but takes the **** and uses me to demonstrate lifts when its weight time - cause everyone just looks at me to do it, as they sit there laughing :cursing:


----------



## stephie34

Kate1976 said:


> Hey ms..hope all is OK and the cold sore is fecking off??
> 
> You sorted a hotel for the seminar yet?


YAY!! Are you girlies coming up for the seminar next month??

x x


----------



## Bettyboo

stephie34 said:


> YAY!! Are you girlies coming up for the seminar next month??
> 
> x x


Yer sure am


----------



## stephie34

Bettyboo said:


> Yer sure am


 :thumb: Fab!! See you there x x


----------



## Guest

Hey BB... Just caught up the last few pages. Your doing great girl, keep up the grind!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> Hey BB... Just caught up the last few pages. Your doing great girl, keep up the grind!!!


Cheers Zeus. Had a pretty ****ty week but hey ho, everyone gets them I guess.


----------



## Bettyboo

Yesterday did just cardio as couldnt get to gym for one reason or another,

45 minutes fasted and 45 minutes before bed.

Today is leg day so going gym around 12 ish then meeting a friend for a coffee(well water for me I dont like coffee).

I have take on board the leg session from last week which I did with Paul, so gonna do the same with what he showed me with legs again this week, and have been doing it with the rest of body parts I have been training.

It was also weigh day today, have not lost any, due to fact i was on Antibiotics as I was a bit run down with yukky cold sore and sinuses etc.

weight is still 11.8 stone :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

GRRRR and more Grrrr


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> GRRRR and more Grrrr


What's up? With you on that though!!! x


----------



## d4ead

Facebook

Hope you have a better week sweety.


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks D4ead all sorted now i think. Gonna go on x trainer and have a very hard blast


----------



## nothing2fear

Your uni colleagues sounds like total shlongs! My ex used to do the same thing to me... patronising mofos... them sort of things can only be used to drive and spur you on more miss... they laugh now; they wont when they see your stage pics 

Keep it up, you're doing a stirling job!


----------



## Bettyboo

nothing2fear said:


> Your uni colleagues sounds like total shlongs! My ex used to do the same thing to me... patronising mofos... them sort of things can only be used to drive and spur you on more miss... they laugh now; they wont when they see your stage pics
> 
> Keep it up, you're doing a stirling job!


Cheers hun


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio today 45 mins fasted

45 minutes evening, I am pushing it hard on the x trainer and giving it everything!

Mood is much better, I cant get used to the stupid shoes they are uncomfortable as hell, so I am going to buy another pair. I am going to camden market to see what I can find, me and a friend are going shopping and im going to have a weekend break up there, still training though as she found me a gym to use lol

So i have a spare pair of pleazers dimonte sortish if anyone is interseted size 6.


----------



## MissBC

DB and i were in camden on sat.... its crazy there and full of some VERY interesting types lol!!

Im sure you will find some shoes there though, i spotted a fair few even with just a quick browse!!


----------



## WRT

I remember you telling me about [email protected] at uni, still at it are they?


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> DB and i were in camden on sat.... its crazy there and full of some VERY interesting types lol!!
> 
> Im sure you will find some shoes there though, i spotted a fair few even with just a quick browse!!


Fab :thumb: I heard its quite interesting, to say the least :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> So i have a spare pair of pleazers dimonte sortish if anyone is interseted size 6.


Oh maybe missy...I'll PM ya


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I remember you telling me about [email protected] at uni, still at it are they?


Yeah the fcuk wits! At the moment they are finding olympic lifting hilarous and compare me with the women in the demo video taking the proverbial! And posing, pi$$ taking is the form at the moment :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Oh maybe missy...I'll PM ya


Ok kate no worries


----------



## rodrigo

morning BOO another fcukin baltic day freezin in work and nowt to do so cpu time again , will be doin my favourite workout later back and shoulders lookin forward to the pump after a lazy weekend and not a drop of hops or yeast passed my lips either , i am a healthy basterd these days... what you up too your fine self?


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> DB and i were in camden on sat.... its crazy there and full of some VERY interesting types lol!!
> 
> Im sure you will find some shoes there though, i spotted a fair few even with just a quick browse!!


Sundays are better - very busy though!!! You'll have NO problems finding shoes - there's a shop where the basement is full of Pleaser/Demonia etc, and most of the traders haggle too, so don't accept their first price!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Right here are some pics, as Jem posted her's, I thought it ony fair to post my progress ones. Didnt wear the pleazer shoes wore my black heels for these  oh and excuse the pants andbra i dont own a bikini lol


----------



## Bettyboo

a few more ...


----------



## Jem

Nice one T !

Legs are coming on really well aren't they ?

Can you see the changes yourself hun ?

Doing really well - there is a big difference from initial pics

E xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I dunno still have a fat gut, it is shrinking I think??? I am getting new slender tone pads tomorrow and slapping that on when i do cardio to see if it helps tone up the fat bits lol

Also paying fro seminar and picking up train tickets for manchester. Ooh its not long is it three weeks lol x


----------



## Bettyboo

shoes for Kate 1976 x


----------



## Replicator

TARA!!! Man what a difference from the last pics, you are cutting up good. yea gut is definatley disappearing.........its always the last to go 

Fvck they asholes at colledge by the way ...they mock because they are not worthy of the dedication you obviulsy show.


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheers Repi, hows you??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tara... quick thing hun regarding posing...

Can you try when doing bicep poses to relax your shoulder area and drop your shoulders down several inches lower?

At the moment your neck disappears and your shoulders are buried under your ears lol. Try to drop them down and hold them wider apart if that makes sense? Practice in front of a mirror and see if you can get what I mean...


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Cheers Repi, hows you??


Im good BB..am on a Flexi today so no work ..........never really work on Mondays ..I take all me A/L and Flexi days on Mondays soz I can train legs on Monday Afternoons ..so gonna take My good Mrs to work then come home and train the pins


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tara... quick thing hun regarding posing...
> 
> Can you try when doing bicep poses to relax your shoulder area and drop your shoulders down several inches lower?
> 
> At the moment your neck disappears and your shoulders are buried under your ears lol. Try to drop them down and hold them wider apart if that makes sense? Practice in front of a mirror and see if you can get what I mean...


Lol , I know what you mean Zara, im like hunchback of Notre Dame.. its a stupid habbit wft was i thnking pms. l Thanks hun will get practising, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Lol , I know what you mean Zara, im like hunchback of Notre Dame.. its a stupid habbit wft was i thnking pms. l Thanks hun will get practising, hope all is well with you.


sometimes you can see it looks right but jst cant see why....

The other thing with having shoulders too high is that it flattens out your back muscles... drop em lower and back muscles will pop out more


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> sometimes you can see it looks right but jst cant see why....
> 
> The other thing with having shoulders too high is that it flattens out your back muscles... drop em lower and back muscles will pop out more


Ok thanks hun, I am having posing practice tomorrow so will remember that x


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Im good BB..am on a Flexi today so no work ..........never really work on Mondays ..I take all me A/L and Flexi days on Mondays soz I can train legs on Monday Afternoons ..so gonna take My good Mrs to work then come home and train the pins


lol nice to see your being a taxi for the wife, just how it should be :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

legs lookin powerful BOO you are comin on well keep it up ..


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheers Rodrigo!


----------



## Bettyboo

45 mins fasted cardio

60 minutes this evening

Chest n bceps as previously posted

Also forgot I have to do a lactate acid test tomorrow on the treadmill - I am not looking forward to it at all do ill be doing extra cardio tomorrow so will not have much to say and will be grumpy and tomorrow mostly I will be knackered


----------



## Guest

Reps on the progress pics Tara... You're making fantastic progress. How many weeks to go??


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> Reps on the progress pics Tara... You're making fantastic progress. How many weeks to go??


Err 9 I think sorry im confused and knackered today, I think I over did it today at uni it was very physical, plus training and cardio :whistling:

I actaully did back and rear delts today i am loosing the plot seriosuly

Going to bed shortly after cardio 

cardio increased to an hour fasted and hour b4 bed


----------



## d4ead

Look awesome babe keep going


----------



## rodrigo

:lol:fair dues BOO i fasted whilst in bed zzzzzzzzzz and woke up starving so ate till i was full as forty cats feelin for you on the diet side of things must be tough:cursing: its hard enough for me at times cuttin carbs as i am a greedy cnut so my plate needs to be not topped with them or i finish the bullion, keep your head round it all and good luck


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:



> cardio increased to an hour fasted and hour b4 bed


Ohhh blummin hell missy.......still just think 9 more weeks and no more cardio for a while!!

Hope all is OK? Sorting trains out today for 20th so will let you know times etc x


----------



## Bettyboo

I am just concentrating on getting on that stage i dont care what ever i have to do to get there Im will on that stage, of course with the nodd from paul. And thanks to the guys n gals on here and a few other close friends who give me the encouragement to get there.

Pscarb tells me what to do, and I do it full stop, i dont care if people tell me Im stupid, or mad, or nuts. So there. ahem lol Ok im might be knackered and a bit moody and falling asleep in uni but it will be so worth it.

Also thanks to my children who this morning whilst was on my cross trainer told me I look like the best mummy in the whole wide world, and they like my muscles hehe  my daughter said she wants to be like me when she grows up (she had me in tears this morning)


----------



## rodrigo

no more fittin accolaide from the wee one :thumb :bet you were so proud of yourself as well as your daughter , that should give you all the push you need BOO , NEAR WELLED UP MYSELF:cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol thanks Rodrigo lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Went to the Elfordleigh with my sis today, put her though a back session and we did some core work, Then went for a swim, popped in the jacuzzi then lazed in the sauna (in my 1st ever bikini) for 10 minutes omg it was hot and i was rather sweaty when i got out... 

I am doing my shoulder and bicep session with her tomorrow hehe

cardio today was 60 mins fasted

60 mins b4 bed


----------



## Replicator

Hi TARA

Just popped in to say hello and hope all is well

is that lip thing gone yet.


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Hi TARA
> 
> Just popped in to say hello and hope all is well
> 
> is that lip thing gone yet.


Oh yeah thank god the lip thing has gone:thumb:

Hows you Repi?


----------



## Bettyboo

Not much to write I am very achey n sore, oh and not forgetting knackered from olympic lifting and then training on top of that. So biceps, triceps, traps, shoulders and everywhere in that area is hurting alot grrr

Cardio 60 mins fasted

60 mins before bed

Oh new bikini lol


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Not much to write I am very achey n sore, oh and not forgetting knackered from olympic lifting and then training on top of that. So biceps, triceps, traps, shoulders and everywhere in that area is hurting alot grrr
> 
> Cardio 60 mins fasted
> 
> 60 mins before bed
> 
> Oh new bikini lol


Hubba Hubba... Lovely new pic BB:thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo

fook that BOO that avi is too early for that kinda sh!t its grrrreat... that shell of yours is gettin in mighty fine shape you hot fecker, its payin off dividends the hard work so push on girl ... stage is comin soon


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Not much to write I am very achey n sore, oh and not forgetting knackered from olympic lifting and then training on top of that. So biceps, triceps, traps, shoulders and everywhere in that area is hurting alot grrr
> 
> Cardio 60 mins fasted
> 
> 60 mins before bed
> 
> Oh new bikini lol


Looooooookiiiiiiing gooooooooooood BB :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right ok a moan... sorta

My sister decided she wants to train, so arranged sessions with her, now she has let me down saying she cant make it for one reason or another ffs. So I am going on me own, Im annoyed the fact that I could have gone earlier instead of waiting around for her Grrr


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Right ok a moan... sorta
> 
> My sister decided she wants to train, so arranged sessions with her, now she has let me down saying she cant make it for one reason or another ffs. So I am going on me own, Im annoyed the fact that I could have gone earlier instead of waiting around for her Grrr


I get this all the time, bet they don't even have owt else planned. Just lazyness.


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG uni gym, never again, so on look out for a new gym. Glad i only paid once to see how it is. Over crowded small, not enough free weights and guys staring at me like they never seen a few veins bulging on a women before jesus! Feck if they stared any harder i would have turned to stone, and they don't like it when you grunt pmsl... Schedule is all over the place this week, grr but all routines will be completed by tomorrow  I re did one lot cause i didnt feel I did it well enough (when my sister was with me) legs will be tomorrow on me own , feck knows what gym yet lol

So on look out for a new gym...

Cardio 60 mins fasted

60 mins b4 bed


----------



## Bettyboo

weigh day today

last week 11. 8lb

this week 11. 6lb yay

Total loss 20lb


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> weigh day today
> 
> last week 11. 8lb
> 
> this week 11. 6lb yay
> 
> Total loss 20lb


Well done Tara 

Amazing losses......


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks kate x


----------



## Linny

Well done on the loss Tara


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Well done on the loss Tara


Thanks Linny, how are you doing, everything on track for you?? x


----------



## Linny

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Linny, how are you doing, everything on track for you?? x


Had a few set backs, been in a car crash, stomach probs, things starting to move again now BUT will have to see. If I'm not ready because of recent events I'll be doing NABBA in October


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Had a few set backs, been in a car crash, stomach probs, things starting to move again now BUT will have to see. If I'm not ready because of recent events I'll be doing NABBA in October


Oh christ hun, how badly were you hurt?? Hope you make a speedy recovery with stomach hope all is not too serious xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Me is off to the pool for a swim, sauna and jacuzzi... err i might have to pop in the gym and have a go at the free weights whilst im there (whistles)


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> weigh day today
> 
> last week 11. 8lb
> 
> this week 11. 6lb yay
> 
> Total loss 20lb


Nice and steady progress there Tara ,.....easy seen in the new (lovely) photo. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm roast dinner did not go down well last night, couldnt eat it all was so bloated and felt a bit ill after eating it. The thought of calories didn't help, it was a lot of head work to eat it. So I didnt enjoy it.

Anyway today is 60 mins fasted and 60 mins b4 bed on x trainer  , did that yesterday too, but dit a bit of shoudlers and every thing at the gym, before we went in the pool lol


----------



## d4ead

sweet all good stuff hon


----------



## Bettyboo

No carb cycing for me grr, my sweet potatoes that I brought have now been dumped in the bin!

Anyway cardio all done this morning, gym tonight with my sister (if she turns up). lol she rang me last night and said she had to go down the stairs on her bottom after she insisted on doing a leg session with me lol I have to say my **** and legs were hurting too. Going in the sauna and jacuzzi is relaxing after gym so will be going again tonight 

Right off to have a walk in the sun with me dog, might go for a bike ride later, as housework was done over the weekend and washing is out drying.


----------



## Jem

that sounds like a domesticated bliss type situation ! sounds great in fact! You have inspired me to get some washing out on the line LMAO - I just bung it in the tumble drier with the bounce sheets to get 'spring fresh' which is ironic really considering the sun is out...

Ok so I am doing that

and I must do some work

and go to H & B

and the Post office

Enjoy your day hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha im no domestic bliss person, in fact ill never make a stepford wife. I was a bit annoyed at the weekend, and when im angry i clean it de stresses me lol (i not got a tumble dryer lol)

I might in fact paint the rest of the stairs today and the toilet. I have to take mutt out for a long walk i promised him earlier haha.

Keep smiling hun xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio all done for today  60 mins fasted, 60 mins b4 bed

Also went for an hours walk with the dog today in the sunshine. Uni tomorrow and a late finish.

Training has moved from today to tomorrow... think it might just continue to be that way as its easier for me.


----------



## d4ead

Still good going babe, keep plugin away. Its all good.


----------



## rodrigo

goin well BOO fo sho hun, i started higher rep stuff last week for a shocker, the burn and doms are fun missed them ... NOT


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest n Biceps

Peck Deck 3 x 15

incline smith Press 3 x 15

Bench press 3 x 15

Cable x overs 7 x 12

Barbell curl 3 x 15

Seated DB 3 x 15

60 minutes fasted

60 minutes b4 bed

Totally lost my temper in the gym - shouted at a young lad who walked in the cable extension thingy and proceeded to stand there and jiggle/fiddle about with the handles etc when I was in a middle of a set. I totally lost it and called him a rude fecking idiot and what did he think he was playing at... I got a few stares but I couldnt give two hoots tbh.

Finished what I had to do and stormed out of the gym...


----------



## Replicator

And stormed oot the gym LOL

you tell em BB , bloody anoying that typew of thing like .............and when you are dieting you dont seem to have the same patience eh


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Peck Deck 3 x 15Totally lost my temper in the gym - shouted at a young lad who walked in the cable extension thingy and proceeded to stand there and jiggle/fiddle about with the handles etc when I was in a middle of a set. I totally lost it and called him a rude fecking idiot and what did he think he was playing at... I got a few stares but I couldnt give two hoots tbh.
> 
> Finished what I had to do and stormed out of the gym...


Sounds like a case of roid rage:whistling:  :laugh:


----------



## stephie34

Your'e doing ssooooooooo well missus!!!!

x x x


----------



## rodrigo

legs last night and sets of 15 reps still,the closest i have come to hurling chunks in a while BOO i am actually lookin forward to heavy again .

all well in the BOO camp today i hope what parts you torturing today


----------



## Bettyboo

Off to the gym in a bit then sauna and jacuzzi after to relax. Just had blood pressure done at docs it was either 106/116 over 65 so all is good 

On track with prep I think, though its going to get a tad more stressy next week hmm lol


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> Sounds like a case of roid rage:whistling:  :laugh:


Dunno more like low carb rage lol


----------



## biggerlandy

bloody hell girl sorry ive been away from compu for a while wow bloody hell wow just looked at your latest pics you look friggin great good on ya girl :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

not caught up for a while babe, sure we will soon. Hope your ok and everything training wise is in order. xx


----------



## Bettyboo

biggerlandy said:


> bloody hell girl sorry ive been away from compu for a while wow bloody hell wow just looked at your latest pics you look friggin great good on ya girl :thumb:


Its not that amazing - honestly... still have a long way to go and lots of hard work ahead, I still look like $hite :whistling:

T x


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> not caught up for a while babe, sure we will soon. Hope your ok and everything training wise is in order. xx


I'm okish could be better I guess but I shouldnt complain really.

Hows things with you ?

Tx


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Its not that amazing - honestly... still have a long way to go and lots of hard work ahead,* I still look like $hite* :whistling:
> 
> T x


I disagree... I think you have done a wonderful job so far, and you look great Tara!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol Thanks people x


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning cardio all done, but sinuses are playing up again so i now have face ache lol


----------



## Kate1976

Hey T - i think its fairly safe to say that you have made awesome progress missy :bounce:

As for the sinuses........I get that too.....not funny....at all!

Get your stuff sorted out the other day?


----------



## Bettyboo

Its in the progress of being sorted thank god  have people who are helping me with things.

I have to go have a shower and get ready for uni in a bit late start at 11 am today. will go gym after on my own, then training my sister tonight S & C style she will hate me tomorrow pmsl. (doing mine early, in case she says she cant come again). x

*** update am bunged up and dribbling from me nose (sinuses are buggered again) so giving gym a miss tonight and doubling up tomorrow. I struggle in uni as I felt so rough come home thought it would be better but its just got worse, cant taste sod all, and have lost my appetite. I am going bed very early cause I feel like pooh.


----------



## Replicator

ZEUS said:


> I disagree... I think you have done a wonderful job so far, and you look great Tara!!!





Kate1976 said:


> Hey T - i think its fairly safe to say that you have made awesome progress missy :bounce:QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio all done this morning, still feeling like crap and face is very sore, had a moan last night on facebook about me constantly being ill. Had advice as usually from everyone telling me to eat carbs blah blah up the doses of other stuff too - ignorance is bliss sometimes. I will speak to Paul when I see him later today.

Oh yeah its weigh day today...

Weight today 11.3

Previous weight 11.6

Weight loss 3lb

Total weight loss i think is 23lb brain is not firing on all cylinders so I may be wrong, going gym later to do legs shoulders n triceps. Will do shoulders n triceps first.

Thats all.


----------



## nothing2fear

Bettyboo said:


> Off to the gym in a bit then sauna and jacuzzi after to relax. Just had blood pressure done at docs it was either *106/116 over 65* so all is good
> 
> On track with prep I think, though its going to get a tad more stressy next week hmm lol


Hugely jealous!! Damn blood pressure :lol:

Progress is looking awesome miss; you're doing really well. Keep it up!

P.s. I dont envy you with your sinuses, its horrid when they play up. Kudos for keeping going!


----------



## TH0R

23lbs, thats is some going BB:thumbup1:

Well done and keep it up


----------



## Bettyboo

nothing2fear said:


> Hugely jealous!! Damn blood pressure :lol:
> 
> Progress is looking awesome miss; you're doing really well. Keep it up!
> 
> P.s. I dont envy you with your sinuses, its horrid when they play up. Kudos for keeping going!


Many thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> 23lbs, thats is some going BB:thumbup1:
> 
> Well done and keep it up


I am sure as hell confused as to where its gone from, i keep looking in the mirror but cant see where :confused1: although the scales are moving feck my head hurts x


----------



## Replicator

Youre doing really well Tara ...........stick in there ...your determination will win through.

* There will always be challenges, obstacles and less than perfect conditions. With each step you take, you will grow stronger and stronger, more and more skilled, more and more self-confident and more and more successful."*

Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts, you Tara have that courage.


----------



## d4ead

my god hes a walking fortune cookie.


----------



## rodrigo

just back from the MR N, IRELAND show pre -judging there BOO ,it was motivational and fair play to all the guys and gals that have the kahoonas to get on stage.

you keep up the fantastic work you have done to get yourself there soon


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks people for words of encouragement. 

saw Paul today (met his lovely wife and his children - they are very cute). I am just following his advice. Having an very early night after cardio and getting some rest in. I just ahad a ****ty few days, everyone gets them i guess.

Anyway thats it. nothing else to report. ill do some pics when im feeling better and post them up.


----------



## Beklet

Gotta love unsolicited advice. Trying to listen to everyone always gets me in a mess so i don't bother now. Good loss looking forward to pics.


----------



## Bettyboo

I know conflicting advice confuses the **** out of me :S So just listening to Pscarb


----------



## Replicator

d4ead said:


> my god hes a walking fortune cookie.


:double ****: :double ****::double ****::double ****::double ****: :tt2: :double ****: :tt2:


----------



## Replicator

d4ead said:


> my god hes a walking fortune cookie.


:double ****: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2::double ****:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol whats that all about....


----------



## d4ead

Replicator said:


> :double ****: :double ****::double ****::double ****::double ****: :tt2: :double ****: :tt2:





Replicator said:


> :double ****: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2::double ****:


hahahha ;P :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

Had a lovely mothers day today, and Happy Mothers day to all the other mam's on here x

It was tinged with sadness for my sister. Her b/f of whom she has been with for over 5 years, and has a mortgage with and due to marry on 31st August decided to confess all this morning - fiddling with a colleague in work (hes a teacher) and called the wedding off. He also confessed to texting inappropriate texts.

Poor lass, she told him to pack his bags and get out which i don't blame her for doing at all. Before he even buggered off, he went to cricket practice after confessing all, obviously not bothered at all...then prob going over to his greener bit of grass afterwards. Grrr


----------



## d4ead

To be fair, find me a guy that hasn't sent inapropriate texs and ill show you a guy that is to dumb to use a phone.

Girls, guys do this get over it. Its a bit like looking at porn. Unavoidable.

On another note, does he want his greener grass? I mean if it just the one indiscretion if he stays faithful on his stag night he's kinda even no?


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> To be fair, find me a guy that hasn't sent inapropriate texs and ill show you a guy that is to dumb to use a phone.
> 
> Girls, guys do this get over it. Its a bit like looking at porn. Unavoidable.
> 
> On another note, does he want his greener grass? I mean if it just the one indiscretion if he stays faithful on his stag night he's kinda even no?


Sending inappropriate texts is fine - I do it I'm sure (as well as make inappropriate comments on this forum) but it depends if he intends to follow it up. Given his record (that we know about), I'd suspect he would 

My ex put it a good way - he thought the grass was greener, but when he got there, he found it was just because there was loads of dog sh1t hidden in it..... :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh its been going on since the xmas party, the little tramp threw herself at him and he now is so flattered he cant keeps his dick in his pants! He also thinks the grass is greener on the other side...I hope it all rots around his feet


----------



## Kate1976

How's you today miss?

I can sympathsise with your sis....my ex did that to me after 10 yrs. Its a cliche but tell her time does make things easier..I still could kill him with fire...in the head..... but hey he deserves it :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> To be fair, find me a guy that hasn't sent inapropriate texs and ill show you a guy that is to dumb to use a phone.
> 
> Girls, guys do this get over it. Its a bit like looking at porn. Unavoidable.
> 
> On another note, does he want his greener grass? I mean if it just the one indiscretion if he stays faithful on his stag night he's kinda even no?


He been seeing her at weekends, when he says he been at cricket n football. My sister is so trusting that she didnt question him when he said he was going there.


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> How's you today miss?
> 
> I can sympathsise with your sis....my ex did that to me after 10 yrs. Its a cliche but tell her time does make things easier..I still could kill him with fire...in the head..... but hey he deserves it :laugh:


Hiya hun,

I have not long got up, been coughing most of the night so knackered and i think ive pulled a muscle in my ribs grr.

Going docs tomorrow no appointments left for today. :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Still training doing cardio, 60 mins fasted and b4 bed

im a day behind in training mondays is ****e for me, so moved weights tomorrow. It runs me a day behind but it still gets done.

I am now struggling with the low carbs, and am ill again. Not sure if this is just a coincidental thing re the lo carbs but I am getting fed up with being ill, its getting me down 

Anyway i have a few days off uni thank god.


----------



## TinyGuy

christ u do so much cardio u make me feel tired reading 

enjoy ur time off, ive fallen off the diet wagon tonight lol so well done to u for keepin to teh low carb.

Hope u feel better soon mate.

Tinyguy


----------



## d4ead

To be honest my comments were defending me rather the creep who two timed your poor sister.

Good luck with the new training. Hope it goes really well.


----------



## Spriggen

The training looks like its going well BB! You've made some great progress, keep it up!


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> How's you today miss?
> 
> I can sympathsise with your sis....my ex did that to me after 10 yrs. Its a cliche but tell her time does make things easier..I still could kill him with fire...in the head..... but hey he deserves it :laugh:


My ex did same after 9 - he claims he didn't cheat, but the intention was there.....only thing stopped him was his guilt...the Catholic church missed a trick with him - he'd have been perfect! :lol:

As it happens, he's now married to an ex from before me - I get on with her fine, she's a good mate but he suffered lots at the hand of the bitch he ditched me for


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> My ex did same after 9 - he claims he didn't cheat, but the intention was there.....only thing stopped him was his guilt...the Catholic church missed a trick with him - he'd have been perfect! :lol:
> 
> As it happens, he's now married to an ex from before me - I get on with her fine, she's a good mate but he suffered lots at the hand of the bitch he ditched me for


Men are such ar$eholes sometimes! lol mind you women are just as bad sometimes :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> To be honest my comments were defending me rather the creep who two timed your poor sister.
> 
> *if i ever see him i wont be able to resist holding my tongue, and maybe giving him a swift sharp slap*


Hope im well enough to go to Tans seminar ffs fed up with being ill, one thing after another :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Update

I wont be posting in here for a few days, training had been cancelled (i am totally mortified and annoyed) until i can sort this stupid chest infection out. My body is refusing to comply and is saying NO. NABBA now looks out of the question. Which although it is not, I see it as a failure :cursing: Its been explained there are other shows to go to, but I am sure some can relate to what I am feeling at the moment.

Hopefully this will clear up quick with the anti biotics and course of steroids that i am now on ffs! Am barking like a dog at the moment when I cough and not sleeping cause of it, also ears are sore blah blah glands are up all over everywhere what a frigging mess.

Will still be going to Tans, hopefully I can train there if im well enough.


----------



## 3752

Tara believe me this is no failure your immune system is more battered than i expected because of this and the reasons above like not sleeping continuing on the diet for the NABBA West is not practical as your health is more important, i really do understand your disappointment i have had to pull out of shows before due to ill health and that is what it is ill health not a failure.....

you have given me and the diet 110% all the way through there are other shows we can go for but continuing to diet when you cannot even sleep due to this health issue is madness......rest now then we can talk properly at the weekend....


----------



## RedKola

Hope you get better soon Tara! :sad:

It's really depressing when something like this happens during prep. :sad:

Concentrate on getting better


----------



## TinyGuy

aww betty :sad: *hugs* im sorry for u mate, its such a shame cause u stuck in so much effort for your body to just not co-operate.

There will be other shows i guess, not to mention looking smoking hot for summer, get well soon bettyboo, once ur well im sure u will come back gunz blazing :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Update
> 
> I wont be posting in here for a few days, training had been cancelled (i am totally mortified and annoyed) until i can sort this stupid chest infection out. My body is refusing to comply and is saying NO. NABBA now looks out of the question. Which although it is not, I see it as a failure :cursing: Its been explained there are other shows to go to, but I am sure some can relate to what I am feeling at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully this will clear up quick with the anti biotics and course of steroids that i am now on ffs! Am barking like a dog at the moment when I cough and not sleeping cause of it, also ears are sore blah blah glands are up all over everywhere what a frigging mess.
> 
> Will still be going to Tans, hopefully I can train there if im well enough.


Bugger :sad:

What are you training at Tan's - will see you there and give you a big hug, as long as you don't cough on me :lol: :lol: x


----------



## DB

Hey Tara, sorry to hear about your illness but imo, don't quit and stop training because of it, you're normally healthy and have no problems yeah? so the anti biotics will take care of the infection pretty quick, i had a chest infections and 2 slipped discs and competed magic torch had stomach ulcers and had to get up at 4am every morning for an hour cardio before a long commute and da at work..

No diet is easy and everyone has sh1t happen to them but don't quit when u have dieted for so long.. just carry on with the cardio, it'll hurt but u'll be fine in a week


----------



## Bettyboo

DB said:


> Hey Tara, sorry to hear about your illness but imo, don't quit and stop training because of it, you're normally healthy and have no problems yeah? so the anti biotics will take care of the infection pretty quick, i had a chest infections and 2 slipped discs and competed magic torch had stomach ulcers and had to get up at 4am every morning for an hour cardio before a long commute and da at work..
> 
> *I'm asthmatic, so chest infection is not good hence why im resting. *
> 
> No diet is easy and everyone has sh1t happen to them but don't quit when u have dieted for so long.. just carry on with the cardio, it'll hurt but u'll be fine in a week


*Never said anything about quitting * :confused1: *, if it comes to it I will just do another show. **I am not quitting! Just for the record*


----------



## TinyGuy




----------



## TH0R

Sorry to hear that BB, sure you'll bounce back:thumbup1:

PS, dont be to hard on DB, he did mean well:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Sorry to hear that BB, sure you'll bounce back:thumbup1:
> 
> PS, dont be to hard on DB, he did mean well:thumb:


Yeah i know Tel, maybe a bit offish but im blaming it on the diet :whistling: will get my **** back to training soonest, blah blah. :whistling:

DB am short on temper atm. I will train when I can breathe, (i did cardio this morning and nearly passed out) oh and when I can stand up without having a coughing fit :lol: also have x2 children to look after and uni :whistling:

Asthma is not usually a problem its controlled, but chest infections hit me hardest - also have ear infection grr last week I had a sinus infection. so x 2 lots of antibiotics, and now cortisone steriods 20mg a day x 4 days not giving up just cant physically do it atm.

Thanks everyone else for nicey words :thumbup1: cant think atm so be back when I can.


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> *Never said anything about quitting * :confused1: *, if it comes to it I will just do another show. **I am not quitting! Just for the record*


I for one never thought you would

Wis ing you well and quick recovery from all these ails


----------



## 3752

i have to say that it was me that advised Tara to stop prepping for the West in my experiance when an athlete is so ill that they cannot sleep at night or complete cardio continueing on is only going to have an negative effect on their health this in my opinion is not worth a plastic trophy.....

I have spoken to Tara a few times over the last few days and we will be doing a show together this year and she will look mint but for now her focus should be to get back to full health...


----------



## ElfinTan

Tara this isn't the end of the road Hun....just a slight detour! There is an arabic saying that goes something like 'Don't be sad when things go wrong for you never know how good it will be for you in the end.' See you on Saturday and will save you a piece of Mr G's carrot cake if I can....see silver lining and all that!

Love n Light x


----------



## rs007

Good shout by Paul IMO, immune system is clearly compromised and in these situations, going on stubbornly is just a recipe for landing yourself in a hospital bed.

Doesn't make you feel any better though RE feeling like a failure on some level - your not tho - you pull out this one, regroup, and come back to fight another day is all.

Chin up BB mate, might be sh1te just now, but it will come good eventually.


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Tara this isn't the end of the road Hun....just a slight detour! There is an arabic saying that goes something like 'Don't be sad when things go wrong for you never know how good it will be for you in the end.' See you on Saturday and will save you a piece of Mr G's carrot cake if I can....see silver lining and all that!
> 
> Love n Light x


Lol thanks Tan , see you Saturday xx


----------



## Bettyboo

rs007 said:


> Good shout by Paul IMO, immune system is clearly compromised and in these situations, going on stubbornly is just a recipe for landing yourself in a hospital bed.
> 
> Doesn't make you feel any better though RE feeling like a failure on some level - your not tho - you pull out this one, regroup, and come back to fight another day is all.
> 
> Chin up BB mate, might be sh1te just now, but it will come good eventually.


Thanks hun


----------



## TH0R

Any theories for the immune system going down so badly???

Be interesting to know what to avoid or how to spot early signs??

You know how I feel BB, you'll do just fine


----------



## Bettyboo

I am not sure why it did?? had that blady stomach bug first maybe it was to do with that, then low carbs and kept getting ill after that just each time it got worse, much to my annoyance!!

Chest infection knocks me for six though cause im asthmatic. just frigging annoying and a head fck lol


----------



## Replicator

health comes first TARA....................without health we have nothing


----------



## Kate1976

Chin up missy  See you on Fri...gonna get to the hotel for about 4ish.

BTW - the hotel is 1 mile from Eccles station.

xx


----------



## Jem

We'll walk it then eh T ? ..........not


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey BB, sorry to read about the health issues.

I agree that health always comes 1st


----------



## Linny

Tara I've had stomach issues, then a crash and now a chest infection. I'm not sleeping more than a few hours at a time which is killing me.

I haven't been able to train properly for weeks, it's sh!t yes BUT it'll all come good in the end 

See you Saturday, and if we're both still barking like dogs we'll see who can bark the loudest  xx


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear about you being unwell, hope you get better soon x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> We'll walk it then eh T ? ..........not


na well sprint it and class it as cardio pmsl :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey BB, sorry to read about the health issues.
> 
> I agree that health always comes 1st


Cheers hun


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Tara I've had stomach issues, then a crash and now a chest infection. I'm not sleeping more than a few hours at a time which is killing me.
> 
> I haven't been able to train properly for weeks, it's sh!t yes BUT it'll all come good in the end
> 
> See you Saturday, and if we're both still barking like dogs we'll see who can bark the loudest  xx


Hehe Linny was that bark or fart the loudest :tongue:

I had torture today in Uni, was a weights session but just had to watch was on strict orders not to train, its like putting two pints of beer in front of a alcoholic and tell them not to drink it :whistling:

Cant wait to see ya hun xx


----------



## Bettyboo

RACK said:


> Sorry to hear about you being unwell, hope you get better soon x


Thanks hun, getting there! I can talk without coughing/heavy breathing today :whistling: and slept okish last night only woke a few times barking haha


----------



## Linny

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe Linny was that bark or fart the loudest :tongue:
> 
> I had torture today in Uni, was a weights session but just had to watch was on strict orders not to train, its like putting two pints of beer in front of a alcoholic and tell them not to drink it :whistling:
> 
> Cant wait to see ya hun xx


Me partake in wind :whistling: lol

It's horrible when you can't train, so bloody frustrating but you know you have to listen to your body. I've been stuffing myself with echinacea in all my shakes lol

Be good to see you too finally  xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Me partake in wind :whistling: lol
> 
> It's horrible when you can't train, so bloody frustrating but you know you have to listen to your body. I've been stuffing myself with echinacea in all my shakes lol
> 
> Be good to see you too finally  xx


lol I brought some today to shove in with me other stuff lol ill be rattling hehe. Cant wait til tomorrow gonna be fun :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Was great to meet you today sweetie. Keep your chin up & if you need anything let me know. Speak soon :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Was great to meet you today sweetie. Keep your chin up & if you need anything let me know. Speak soon :thumbup1: xx


What she said lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Becks and Linny, was lovely to meet you.  Nice to actually meet a person , in person. Also lovely to meet kate1976 and foznchops and Jem all lovely people 

Met lots more lovely ladies who gave up their free time to talk to the ladies who attended, I have so much respect for them. I learnt alot and thoroughly enjoyed myself.

Thanks to everyone including Tan and Paul for hosting it. :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Trained Saturday shoulders with the other ladies Paul is prepping, (Kate & Em)  Very very weak from being ill, new techniques learned. It was nice to be back in the gym.

The pro ladies were fabulous, told it how it was and to use their free time up like that to talk on that level was a very good experience. I would recommend any ladies going to the next one as it was very informative  Posing practice in the afternoon was fab too, muchly appreciated.

Saturday night meal with the ladies, yummy i had a lush steak that was a bout to run off the plate hehe. Was shattered went back to hotel and snorred like a pig.

Sunday morning cardio with Em walking around early int morning around eccles lol. Then 5 hours on a train. Its nice to go away but even nicer to come home. Evening cardio will be done at 8pm.

Am maintaining the weight, having a few more carbs and recovering very well. I am training every other day atm along with cardio, every other day 60 mins fasted and 60 mins b4 bed. Had a bit of a nut nut moment over weekend but all sorted lol

Will continue to maintain weight, if I loose more then its good, carbs have been upped  . 16 weeks out before my comp date which is beginning of Sept, I will diet down again, approx another 18 - 20 lbs to loose to get up on that stage looking blady good, scrap that fantastic


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Trained Saturday shoulders with the other ladies Paul is prepping, (Kate & Em)  Very very weak from being ill, new techniques learned. It was nice to be back in the gym.
> 
> The pro ladies were fabulous, told it how it was and to use their free time up like that to talk on that level was a very good experience. I would recommend any ladies going to the next one as it was very informative  Posing practice in the afternoon was fab too, muchly appreciated.
> 
> Saturday night meal with the ladies, yummy i had a lush steak that was a bout to run off the plate hehe. Was shattered went back to hotel and snorred like a pig.
> 
> Sunday morning cardio with Em walking around early int morning around eccles lol. Then 5 hours on a train. Its nice to go away but even nicer to come home. Evening cardio will be done at 8pm.
> 
> Am maintaining the weight, having a few more carbs and recovering very well. I am training every other day atm along with cardio, every other day 60 mins fasted and 60 mins b4 bed. Had a bit of a nut nut moment over weekend but all sorted lol
> 
> Will continue to maintain weight, if I loose more then its good, carbs have been upped  . 16 weeks out before my comp date which is beginning of Sept, I will diet down again, approx another 18 - 20 lbs to loose to get up on that stage looking blady good, scrap that fantastic


Its great to see you not letting things hold you back bets,keep that attitude going and youll do yourself proud mate


----------



## rodrigo

hey BOO you are in a good place with the training and diet by the looks ... excellent and keep up the good work it is defo payin off, my appetite is still fooked from that bug i seem to be eating sweet stuff and no savoury need too get back on track tomorrow


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> hey BOO you are in a good place with the training and diet by the looks ... excellent and keep up the good work it is defo payin off, my appetite is still fooked from that bug i seem to be eating sweet stuff and no savoury need too get back on track tomorrow


*oooh sweet stuff, im still staying away from the sweet stuff. Hope it comes good soon with you * :thumb:



Dsahna said:


> Its great to see you not letting things hold you back bets,keep that attitude going and youll do yourself proud mate


Thanks Dashana, glad things are looking good for you too


----------



## RACK

Hi betty, you prob did see me after the seminar. I was the lad stood next to the door in jeans and t-shirt, big tattoo down left arm and then stripped off by Paul lol 

Sorry I didn't say hi x


----------



## Bettyboo

RACK said:


> Hi betty, you prob did see me after the seminar. I was the lad stood next to the door in jeans and t-shirt, big tattoo down left arm and then stripped off by Paul lol
> 
> Sorry I didn't say hi x


hehe yeah saw yer standing there, ur looking good btw :thumbup1: im a bit shy so wouldnt have said boo lol :cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio 60 mins fasted 60 mins b4 bed

Im going gym tomorrow  I am soo looking forward to it


----------



## Bettyboo

Off to Uni and then going to train Chest n biceps

Going swimming as well


----------



## RedKola

Are you feeling much better now Tara?


----------



## Bettyboo

RedKola said:


> Are you feeling much better now Tara?


Yeah im better thanks, :thumb: glad i did as I was told and rested. My weight has gone back down aswell, as I have finished the course of drugs i was taking. Gonna try and steadiliy loose some more. Im need to loose another 18 lbs at least so have plenty of time to do that in as i am doing a different show now, due to stupid illness.


----------



## Bettyboo

Im back home, my morning did not go to planned but hey ho! im going swimming in a bit to chill out, then back to uni and then going gym tonight, taking someone to show them how its done too my sisters boyfriend oh lordy 

Been gym did chest n biceps

Usual routine

Now off to do cardio


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning cardio all done, off to the gym around 12 ish to do back and rear delts  also going swimming again today.


----------



## rodrigo

full steam ahead BOO good goin am cardio , weights, swim thats some day i done legs this mornin near sick went home had some gnosh and a siesta .LOL dont compare


----------



## Replicator

Whats the Targer Now Tara , you got a comp eyed up yet ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Target weight wise is 10 stone if I can get smaller then thats good. Im currently at 11.0 

There are a few shows I have in my sights 

I nearly lost my bikini in the pool today its a bit big, and only had it just over two weeks lol


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Target weight wise is 10 stone if I can get smaller then thats good. Im currently at 11.0
> 
> There are a few shows I have in my sights
> 
> *I nearly lost my bikini in the pool today* its a bit bit, and only had it just over two weeks lol


 :thumbup1: Wish I was there swimming:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Today consisted of lots of negativity towards the sport (bodybuilding) by my tutor, this in turned encouraged the other students to put their two pennys worth of opinions of how its not a sport blah blah blah wtf. How unskilled it is, and how really its not a sport wtf!!!

An hour of learning the Snatch, lordy I was sweating like a pig, I was so angry just made me train harder!!

Going to do shoulders n Triceps at the gym in a bit 

Then going for a swim and sauna to de stress, will do evening cardio as did not do any this mornig.


----------



## Simon m

Bettyboo said:


> Today consisted of lots of negativity towards the sport (bodybuilding) by my tutor, this in turned encouraged the other students to put their two pennys worth of opinions of how its not a sport blah blah blah wtf. How unskilled it is, and how really its not a sport wtf!!!
> 
> An hour of learning the Snatch, lordy I was sweating like a pig, I was so angry just made me train harder!!
> 
> Going to do shoulders n Triceps at the gym in a bit
> 
> Then going for a swim and sauna to de stress, will do evening cardio as did not do any this mornig.


I'm not sure if what we do is a sport anymore than any persuit that does not involve someone crossing the line first, scoring more goals or jumping higher longer tec., as it's so subjective.

By that measure, Iceskating, Gymnastics etc., are no sports.

However, if sport require dedication to succeed then bodybuilder is most definately a sport and a bloody hard one as well.

What I find bizzare is that an educator is having ago at someone who trains when most people are just lazy ****ebags. Next time you should just ignore the ****er


----------



## rodrigo

What I find bizzare is that an educator is having ago at someone who trains when most people are just lazy ****ebags. Next time you should just ignore the ****er


----------



## Bettyboo

Simon m said:


> I'm not sure if what we do is a sport anymore than any persuit that does not involve someone crossing the line first, scoring more goals or jumping higher longer tec., as it's so subjective.
> 
> By that measure, Iceskating, Gymnastics etc., are no sports.
> 
> However, if sport require dedication to succeed then bodybuilder is most definately a sport and a bloody hard one as well.
> 
> What I find bizzare is that an educator is having ago at someone who trains when most people are just lazy ****ebags. Next time you should just ignore the ****er


Thanks !

It makes me angry, thus making me work harder


----------



## Bettyboo

Going back to normal training schedule from Monday, as I am now better and not coughing anymore - yay! Feel physically better aswell.

Err nothing else to put on here really. Motivation is lacking a bit but hey ho. Just plodding a long. Not bothering to weigh at the moment don't really see the point tbh, as comp has moved to September. I have put the scales away, i am sticking to diet like glue and see where that gets me.

I wont post every day as don't see the point at the moment. Will start again when Im 16 weeks out for comp or whenever it is.

**********************************************************************


----------



## Bettyboo

Limbo Land...


----------



## Jem

Why Tara ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Cause im not prepping and don't know whether im coming or going :whistling:

Only doing local show which not many people ever enter max is two i believe grrr and thats not til september :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Cause im not prepping and don't know whether im coming or going :whistling:
> 
> Only doing local show which not many people ever enter max is two i believe grrr and thats not til september :whistling:


Carry on as you were - Paul has given you the altered diet so do that and train like a mo fo babes :thumb:

Local schmocal - if only 2 turn up - you are placing :lol: :lol: :lol:

Make the most of the time, you know it flies by so dont get stuck in limbo - push and push to capitalise on what you have already achieved

Come on girl - pull yer socks up


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheer hun x

Ps good to see you are progressing brilliantly  xx


----------



## kitt81

Jem said:


> Carry on as you were - Paul has given you the altered diet so do that and train like a mo fo babes :thumb:
> 
> Local schmocal - if only 2 turn up - you are placing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Make the most of the time, you know it flies by so dont get stuck in limbo - push and push to capitalise on what you have already achieved
> 
> Come on girl - pull yer socks up


x2

use the time wisely- u have something others dont- MORE time lol!! hope you,re feeling better btw!! shoite thing to happen mid prep!! xx


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Cause im not prepping and don't know whether im coming or going :whistling:


Is there a bodypart you're not happy with, think is too small?

Work on improving it, until it's back to prep time again, will give you something to do  xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks ladies, I am working on my shoulders as they are ****e. Using the time to hit the gym like a mad women a loose another stone 

Will come out all nice n musley haha


----------



## Beklet

Yay dunno what it is about shoulders . . Mine aren't great either


----------



## Bettyboo

Dunn I hate doing them cause i am so rubbish at it


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Dunn I hate doing them cause i am so rubbish at it


Me toooo! I am so very very pink girly DB weak on shoulders. Now got my whole training geared up to dealing with the scapula issues that're responsible for me crap shoulders and lats. Oh so much fun. Not. :cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha so with you on that one hun x


----------



## kitt81

ive had to work hard on my shoulders aswell, as mine were quite narrow (thanks to my mums side of the family)lol. keep at it!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Betty and beklet haha never realised you guys had particular weaknesses, I'm always in awe, you two are like strong little ox's


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha im blady weak, its surprising what a over sa week away from the gym does to you. I had a good chest n Bicep workout today it was fab and did 50 mins cardio aftwerwards as I had 4 hours to spare in between lectures today.

Hmm for some strange reason a guy asked if I was Polish wtf hahah oh well i thought it was hilarious but then i do have a weirdy sense of humour.  ) x


----------



## Kate1976

Hey BB - just checking in ..hope all is going OK? x


----------



## d4ead

boo

hey you, yeh shoulders are always hard. i suck too.


----------



## Bettyboo

Under 11 stone now, getting there


----------



## Lou

Good on ya Boo.....keep up the hard work.

Lou XX


----------



## Guest

Just saw the latest picture on facebook. Looking great Tara!!! Things are really starting to come together


----------



## Tommy10

ZEUS said:


> Just saw the latest picture on facebook. Looking great Tara!!! Things are really starting to come together


x2:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Pelayo said:


> x2:thumb:


copycat:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou said:


> Good on ya Boo.....keep up the hard work.
> 
> Lou XX


Thanks hun, how are you comin along? xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> x2:thumb:


Thanks hun



ZEUS said:


> copycat:tongue:


Thanks hehe sorta smiling in me pic

Now now boys haha :tongue:


----------



## d4ead

hmm not seen the pic yet

*rushes off to check facebook*


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> hmm not seen the pic yet
> 
> *rushes off to check facebook*


...you got any new ones scott....


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> ...you got any new ones scott....


I did a new one today for my profile but its not very clear.

Training going well  Legs tomorrow  my fav


----------



## d4ead

i think he was asking me for more penis pics.

it was an accident damn it,


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol leg session went well today, put a bit more weight on the leg press and still managed the full set! I was pleased. ok I couldnt walk very well when i got off but was able to do legs extension sorta stumbled off that when I finished pmsl legs went to Jelly. Composed my self for leg curls and walking lunges then had to sit down for 10 mnutes. Finished with calf raises then did 45 mins on the x trainer.

Also took children swimming straight after jeez lol i am knackered :0) and legs dont wanna work properly


----------



## rodrigo

legs knock seven bells outta of you , done mine this evening and can feel slight doms already walking tomorrow should be fun , like clint eastwood with ricketts FFS


----------



## Bettyboo

oh forgot to put... had to buy size 10 trousers today  cause im shrinking in my waist ( they were tracksuits nether-less it was a 10 i was soo pleased


----------



## TinyGuy

welll done on gettin down to size 10 Betty! 

And lovely lats in the avy


----------



## kitt81

its nice feelin when ur clothes dont fit lol!! my jeans are hannging off me!! been wearing leggings since just after xmas!! no point buyin small jeans just to wear for a few weeks lol!


----------



## Bettyboo

I am not going to get back up to a 12 again, blady worked hard to get to this size lol

Leggings are a saviour I will definitely agree x


----------



## 3752

hey girl well done on the constant loss exactly what i wanted you to do so when we start the run in at the begining of May we can make a big change/impact in the coming months......


----------



## Bettyboo

Was a bit naughty today went to the gym and trained back, as I thought i would give it a blast and I was feeling in a good mood lol... have DOMS in legs but i had a good work out yesterday and achieved a lot training wise 

Im all on schedule I think, roll on the Plymouth show, I will do myself proud.


----------



## TH0R

Plymouth!!! Tough place to get to from my neck of the woods, once drove there when I was

working there in a transit with caravan attatched (no I'm not a pikey!!!)

Took me 15 hours:lol:

Glad things have picked up Missy, onwards and upwards


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Plymouth!!! Tough place to get to from my neck of the woods, once drove there when I was
> 
> working there in a transit with caravan attatched (no I'm not a pikey!!!)
> 
> Took me 15 hours:lol:
> 
> Glad things have picked up Missy, onwards and upwards


Thanks Tel

Jesus christ 15 hours where the hell did you travel from???

you sure you not got pikey blood in ya :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

KJW said:


> Good to hear you're in high spirits and that things are progressing well for you.


Many thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning cardio all done, getting back into the swing of things... eggs all eaten lol and off to the gym in a bit to train. Stomach is coming along good at long last a little bit of fat to get rid of but im sure ill get there


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoo had a fab back session today, then went swimming with Katie


----------



## d4ead

nice


----------



## Bettyboo

Right looked in the mirror today and im starting to shape a little bit, weight is still steadily now coming off. Had a bit of a blip where it was stuck and not going anywhere. Still have a fair way to go but getting there

Did shoulders n triceps today, I used to hate this but I am beginning to see changes and now enjoying training that bit.

Managed 45kg on close grip bench and did all 3 sets doing this so i was pleased with myself and managed a little inner smile


----------



## Kate1976

Well done BB - glad to see that you are still progressing!

Slow and steady an all that!! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Well done BB - glad to see that you are still progressing!
> 
> Slow and steady an all that!! x


Thanks Kate... been popping in your journal too, keep up the good work! Hope diet it going ok for you :thumb:


----------



## biggerlandy

not been on for a while good progress girl but you say plymouth i thought show is in exeter


----------



## Bettyboo

biggerlandy said:


> not been on for a while good progress girl but you say plymouth i thought show is in exeter


Had to knock NABBA on the head due to illness, so the next show is Plymouth in September  . Im using it to my advantage all is well


----------



## Bettyboo

Had leg day today strength is getting back up there again hehe. have wobbly legs and the kdis are nagging to go out grrr oh well joys of parenthood.

Had a good comment today from a lady who has not seen me for a year they said i had done well and how I have changed , so that was good  brightend my day up


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work there Betty... some good weights and workouts... even if my legs have doms I still will work another body part if its scheduled so wouldnt worry too much... Parenthood aye... went out with the kids to sainsburys the other week a couple of hours after legs and ended up on my rear in the carpark as they didnt work... kids were most amused... great help they were pointing and laughing "Dads on his bum"...


----------



## Bettyboo

ooops make sure they didnt record it on their phones and post it on Utube lol

Well i took kids up central park and i sat and chilled in the sun with the dog, whilst they played in the park


----------



## Bettyboo

This was my leg work out on Friday 

Leg extensions 7 x 12reps @ 70kgs

Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 90kgs

Leg Extensions 7 x [email protected]

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 40kgs

Walking lunges 3 z 10 each leg

Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 150kgs

Glutes

Abs

45mins x trainer am fasted

45mins post workout


----------



## Dsahna

Good work as always superbets:thumb:great to see you finally getting the support you deserve x


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Good work as always superbets:thumb:great to see you finally getting the support you deserve x


Thanks hun x


----------



## TH0R

Dsahna said:


> Good work as always superbets:thumb:*great to see you finally getting the support you deserve x*


You bought a new bra bb


----------



## Dsahna

tel3563 said:


> You bought a new bra bb


 :lol: :lol:now find a good hiding place


----------



## Bettyboo

Well actually I brought a new car  get it next week whoohoo


----------



## TinyGuy

im not sure ur boobs are so big they will need a whole car just to support em m8...  lol Nah congrats on the new car  enjoy


----------



## Bettyboo

TinyGuy said:


> im not sure ur boobs are so big they will need a whole car just to support em m8...  lol Nah congrats on the new car  enjoy


Cheeky fckr!


----------



## TinyGuy

lol sorry  i am suitably chastised :stuart: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoop going to the Expo thanks to a very kind gentleman


----------



## Bettyboo

Im off on my joliies to London whoohoo catch you all next week  I will be training and have taken me protein n tuna lol


----------



## d4ead

to be honest i think her boobs probably are big enougth to need an entire car to support them ;P


----------



## Bettyboo

Im back home now, I have me car whoohoop and back to training as gym where i was staying was pooh!!!

not put on any weight though so all is good.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Betty!

I completely forgot you came close to my neck of the woods this week. Was meant to meet you, have a memory like a sieve! Oops


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Betty!
> 
> I completely forgot you came close to my neck of the woods this week. Was meant to meet you, have a memory like a sieve! Oops


Haha no worries hun, i was hetic and knackered and could not find a decent gym where i was staying so was not in a good mood lol.

Hi light of my trip was the V & A red carpet task, got to see some of the grace kelly collection - beautiful they were.


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoo 10.13 stone is my weight at the moment how pleased I am with myself had to step on scales a few times cause i thought it was wrong but no it wasnt lol

Training is going well I think 

onwards and up wards


----------



## Bettyboo

Did legs on Monday and did chest today and abs today

cardio is 1 hour after training

Trying HITT training in the mornings it seems to be working lol


----------



## rodrigo

hey BOO not checked in for a while but you are still sloggin it out, HIIT is great in IMO it is a blast over and done and out need to get on my bike so too speak as the summer is fast approaching


----------



## Bettyboo

Well took the children kickboxing toinght and they really enjoyed it and it tired them out 

So tomorrow I am going aswell, getting my gloves back on and taking my sticks and nun chucks with me. Happy Days this will get me in tip top shapey, bring on September I am feeling positive again.


----------



## Greyphantom

Good to hear you are feeling good again Bettyboo... love it when things are on the up... just remind me not to p!ss you off when you have those sticks out...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Good to hear you are feeling good again Bettyboo... love it when things are on the up... just remind me not to p!ss you off when you have those sticks out...


lol i have a bo staff but not sure whether to take that or not what do you think :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

my daughter got her third belt yellow at jui-jitsu the gentle art she loves it


----------



## d4ead

hey hon just stopping in to say high. back at work tonight. x


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> hey hon just stopping in to say high. back at work tonight. x


Ahhh ok will text you laters and catch up just off out to kick boxing :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Well I am going to start cutting once more for my comp in Sept in to weeks time. Hopefully I wont end up with a stupid amount of illness's this time because my immune system decided to shut down on me and i got seriously ill.

Have been training very hard and keeping the weight off and not put on anymore so been doing something right. Kickboxing is going to be part of my cardio regime 90 mins x 3 week plus HITT training and all the other usual diet stuff.

Watch this space cause Plymouth and Brum here I come in September


----------



## Kate1976

Awwwwww best of luck Tara.....you'll smash it


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Awwwwww best of luck Tara.....you'll smash it


Thanks Kate  Hows you doing all on schedule? x


----------



## Greyphantom

Take the bo staff Bettyboo, alls fair in kickboxing and war... lol

Be good to follow your progress for Sep...


----------



## d4ead

Take it steady on the cut hon, your need your energy when you stay at mine next week.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> Take it steady on the cut hon, your need your energy when you stay at mine next week.


Haha :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Monday Rest day

Tuesday 27/4 Training did back and rear delts

30 minutes HIT training, 90 minutes kickboxing

Today was chest n biceps

Cardio 30 minutes HIT training + abs

Kickboxing 90 minutes

The fat will come off


----------



## d4ead

how you doing? you been quite just lately.

hope everything is all ok x


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> how you doing? you been quite just lately.
> 
> hope everything is all ok x


Im ok bumbling along working my ar$e off. Exams at the moment, kickboxing is every day as well as training. It knackers me out so I get to sleep for a few hours at least each night.


----------



## rodrigo

i thought you women were always knackered LOL, thats my misses excuse anway and she aint doin those workouts BOO


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> i thought you women were always knackered LOL, thats my misses excuse anway and she aint doin those workouts BOO


I don't sleep very well, its prob got summat to do with the clen :whistling:

Exercise is helping though.

Anyway gotta get in right mindset for prep. Have sat down and talked to the kids about helping me out and being good. Told them if im grumpy Its not their fault. Danny just nodded and katie said oh Ill help you mummy lol

Hehe i cant post pics up at the moment cause im on a dinosaur of a computer, i can only load them to facebook via my blackberry. Soo everyone will just have to use their imagination if they are not on FB :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs n abs today ouch wobbly

also did 30 minutes HIT cardio on x trainer this morning 

Thought i would put what i did today in case anyone thinks i might be slacking (not the case)

Well it was leg day today also did abs

leg extensions 70kg 7 x 12 reps

Leg press 120kg 6 x 10 reps 10 secs between a set

Leg extension 70kg 7 x 12 reps (burning by this point badly)

Lying leg curls 7 x 12 40kg 10 secs in between a set

Walking lunges 3 x 20 steps (10 steps each leg)

Standing calf raises 160kg 5 x 20

Abs laying leg raises with with 5kg weight 20 x 3

side things with 5kg weight 15 x 4 each side

twists 50 x 3

and upright crunches (i think ) 20 x 3

plus cardio 30 mins HIT on the x trainer after a legs session ooouch

(kickboxing was cancelled cause of bank holiday grrr)


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus bets,that lot looks brutal mate,puts my 3 sets to shame ha ha!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Jesus bets,that lot looks brutal mate,puts my 3 sets to shame ha ha!


I enjoy working out its me time lol its not that bad really, just at the end when you fall down the stairs cause you cant walk properly hehe :tongue:


----------



## Greyphantom

I was thinking the same... flaming nora thats some workout missy... well done...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> I was thinking the same... flaming nora thats some workout missy... well done...


I have been doing that for a good while, just don't post it as often as I should.

Prep starts again soon I have been working hard getting ready for it. Buildin up a good base to start from.

i want to be tip top standing on that stage.


----------



## Bettyboo

This is roughly what I have to work with pic quality is a bit pooh im afraid but im sure you'll get the jist of it


----------



## Dsahna

Come on tazmania,cant see anything with all the blurr mate:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Come on tazmania,cant see anything with all the blurr mate:lol:


Ahh crap can you not see the pics??


----------



## bigbob33

From what I can see you're coming on great!!! (thumb)


----------



## Dsahna

A bit too blurry,thats all superbets!


----------



## Bettyboo

blady crap new blackberry takes pooh pics, ill try and get some loaded on the cam if I can find the lead to up load them later, I ll get a friend to take them


----------



## Dsahna

Im not a baldy crap! :crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Im not a baldy crap! :crying:


ooops Typo error haha


----------



## rodrigo

the pics are not too bad the back is definitely cuttin up shape... coolio BOO


----------



## Bettyboo

Well I start in a few weeks. Thats from last time lol  wonder what will look like this time hehe


----------



## MarcusWright

Back spread is looking good betty


----------



## d4ead

looking good babe.


----------



## Bettyboo

Slightly ****ed off today exhaust is fckd on my car - i did tell the guy i brought it off it was going when i brought it, and he said he would sort it now he is just ignoring my texts cant drive the fecking things cause it sounds like a tank.

Anyway off to the gym to chill out and take it out on a back session


----------



## d4ead

buy it off ebay and get a friend to fit it mega cheap.


----------



## Dsahna

What a cnut!

Good luck for your workout bets,hows your strength during your cut mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Not started cutting yet, but i expect strength will go down but all part of the process to get on that stage. Man coming to do exhaust tomorrow after i blady waited in all friggin day! Going gym later this evening  my mam is having the kids.


----------



## d4ead

it will but its all relative


----------



## Bettyboo

Early morning cardio  happy days


----------



## Munch

Been lurking through your journal since you started and seen all the ups and downs with your health etc... and I have to say - what a transformation!

New avi looks fantastic... keep pushing!


----------



## Bettyboo

Munch said:


> Been lurking through your journal since you started and seen all the ups and downs with your health etc... and I have to say - what a transformation!
> 
> New avi looks fantastic... keep pushing!


Many thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm exam in an hour fecking idiots have shut the kids school so they are going to have to wait in the car whilst i sit it - lol got no one to have them Grr its not going off to a good start.


----------



## Greyphantom

Hate that about this whole polling station thing... Your new avi looks fantastic Bettyboo, awesome stuff... good luck with the exam, if I lived closer I would do some babysitting for ya...


----------



## Bettyboo

Got someone to have the kids phew exam went okish i think lol

Cheers Greyphantom


----------



## Greyphantom

Good to hear you got the kids sorted... they probably would have played on your mind through the exam... also glad to hear you think the exam went okish, that usually means you have done well... no probs dear lady...


----------



## d4ead

Good stuff babe.

Hope the results are good.


----------



## Bettyboo

Exam out of the way today, kickboxing tonight  will detress. Oh I am looking for any security/CP work with immediate effect. Short term CP contracts Pm me if anyone has any details


----------



## d4ead

happy about this morning sweety you worked hard enough or it.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> happy about this morning sweety you worked hard enough or it.


Yup I blady worked hard indeed, it went well


----------



## d4ead

that you did well done


----------



## Bettyboo

I had a breakthrough today with my mam, a good one at that. I showed her pics of Em and Kate in their comp. My mam actually said they all look pretty and feminine, then looked at me and said how the hell are you gonna get that skinny pmsl (it was said jokingly).

So i took off my jumper and said well I have some hard work to do but im not that far off. i think she was surprised. I am hoping her next question will be can I come to watch when its my turn - fingers crossed lol


----------



## d4ead

beats my mum, she tells me i look horrible and lumpy. and my daughters say im just really fat.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> beats my mum, she tells me i look horrible and lumpy. and my daughters say im just really fat.


Hmm well i not met you yet so dunno about you being fat haha! I have had the oh youll look too manly thing and everything else so i wouldnt worry about it. As long as you train for you no one else. Its just nice for parents/families to give a bit of support and appreciate it I guess. :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Hope your doing well tazis your car sorted mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Hope your doing well tazis your car sorted mate?


haha yeah car all sorted thank feck cause im working in London on the 18th and needed it for that also for the Expo on the 22/23. It werent done in time to help em out though on Sunday grr and i ran out of the readies.

How are you, hope everything good your end??


----------



## Dsahna

Great stuff taz,glad your mother is coming round too

Im doing great thanks mate,back was abit iffy but its just about fully sorted now,didnt last long so cant complain!!


----------



## Greyphantom

d4ead said:


> beats my mum, she tells me i look horrible and lumpy. and my daughters say im just really fat.


Mine does the same, both daughter and mother... perhaps we are related... 

Take care on those x-trainers Bettyboo... dont want to fall of too many... :lol: glad your Mum is coming round, its always good to get support from your family... which show you thinking of doing again?


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Mine does the same, both daughter and mother... perhaps we are related...
> 
> Take care on those x-trainers Bettyboo... dont want to fall of too many... :lol: glad your Mum is coming round, its always good to get support from your family... which show you thinking of doing again?


Hmm well there is the Plymouth one, then there are two in Brum im being optomistic and going for all 3. I will have all summer to prep for them as ill be off uni, at the moment work is a bit scarce too. Hopefully that will change but im not holding me breath :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

back rear delts n abs today plus cardio


----------



## d4ead

catch you online later?


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> catch you online later?


yeah ill be on line chat then


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm ive decide to experiment with Phd products and going to combine Pharma Whey with Diet whey and see how I get on with it. Gonna fit it in around dieting and see where I get  Ill put how i get on with it in here amongst the other bit n bobs that i call a journal.


----------



## d4ead

I like phd to be honest.

That said can't say I found there stuff that much better then the cheaper bulk powders or my protein.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm Im gonna try the diet Whey out but cause its so expensive im gonna combine it with Pharma Whey, that way the 1kg bag (the only size they do - which is quite frustrating) should last a bit longer and work together with everyhing else, well that is the plan lol


----------



## d4ead

Isn't it about time you got sponcered?


----------



## MissBC

which date is ur prep aimed at babe?


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> Isn't it about time you got sponcered?


hahaha na im not nowhere good enough yet :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> which date is ur prep aimed at babe?


Prep aimed for the 19th September there Is the UKBFF in Brum then the 29th For Plymouth then the allsports in November. Fingers crossed the plan comes together. :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

I start today lol for prep  Let the mind games and the fun begin. I am soo looking forward to it. Getting a buzz thinking about it. Sorta been stressed about how I was going to achieve prep but thank god a solution has arised!

Unfourtunately as im broke more (being a student, and work is very short at the moment and slow to come in) I am not being prepped by Paul this time around not fallen out or owt I just cant this time. I just do not have the funds, and what with the cost it takes for prep supps, protein etc. I also have Uni, and added running cost of a car (this was so when work came in i could travel easier with kids etc). Nether the less, I will still be doing Plymouth and hopefully two comps in Brum. I am very grateful to a friend who said he would help me prep which I am very grateful for, so owe him a big thank you


----------



## Greyphantom

d4ead said:


> I like phd to be honest.
> 
> That said can't say I found there stuff that much better then the cheaper bulk powders or my protein.


I agree with this, its ok but I find the 90+ stuff to be about as good, even better taste wise, but then I have strange tastes...


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> I start today lol for prep  Let the mind games and the fun begin. I am soo looking forward to it. Getting a buzz thinking about it. Sorta been stressed about how I was going to achieve prep but thank god a solution has arised!
> 
> Unfourtunately as im broke more (being a student, and work is very short at the moment and slow to come in) I am not being prepped by Paul this time around not fallen out or owt I just cant this time. I just do not have the funds, and what with the cost it takes for prep supps, protein etc. I also have Uni, and added running cost of a car (this was so when work came in i could travel easier with kids etc). Nether the less, I will still be doing Plymouth and hopefully two comps in Brum. I am very grateful to a friend who said he would help me prep which I am very grateful for, so owe him a big thank you


Best of luck Tara...let the games begin :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Not a criticism here but............

I have no idea why you would use protein powder on a diet other than pwo, I need all the

whole food i can get now I'm cutting, can't imagine WANTING to have a protein drink instead

of whole food atm, I'd go as far to say its never gonna happen

Roll on September:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Its protein whey, and well I'm following the diet and doing as advised. I have good whole foods aswell in it. I guess its a case of balancing it out and Doing what works for you


----------



## TH0R

The point was why use protein powder which doesn't fill you up opposed to real food that does

steak, chicken, eggs etc

Just seems a bit pointless to me, although I'm still starving hungry from 12pm onwards anyway

Different strokes I suppose, but wouldn't you rather have food?? ie to stop the hunger??


----------



## Jem

I could not cope without protein powder as a couple of meals ...IMO when you are eating chicken and green veg as your only other meals - it's something sweet and curbs the cravings !

Plus you have the option of making protein pancakes which are yummy and feel really naughty !


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm in agreement with jem it breaks the diet structure up from bland foods.chicken does get rather boring after several weeksof nothing much else, no matter hpow sexy u try to make it with spices etc lol


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I could not cope without protein powder as a couple of meals ...IMO when you are eating chicken and green veg as your only other meals - it's something sweet and curbs the cravings !
> 
> Plus you have the option of making protein pancakes which are yummy and feel really naughty !


I can see that would be helpful, I actually add some to quark for a nice change,

tastes like angel delight:thumb:

It was something that took me by surprise really, once I started cutting I suddenly

realised I'm starving a lot of the time and protein powder drinks just didn't cut it for me.

The boringness of chicken, steak etc has long passed, probably about 2 years ago

Tbh I can't wait to start having them again coz it will mean I've finished dieting:thumbup1:

Well done on the comp entry btw, you should be very proud:clap:


----------



## Beklet

There's also a school of thought that thinks shakes are better in the beginning, before food gets really restricted.....the 'real' food is for when the diet really kicks in!!! :lol:


----------



## TH0R

So how would you take shakes on a diet then??

I've cut down to 6 meals pd and don't know which one I could do without, smaller portions

than ever but the Protein/carbs in the morning are what I look forward to, after that its all protein

and good fats, they just don't fill you up, no matter how much I neck??

Maybe I'm attacking this in the wrong way, and SHOULD be drinking some protein rather

than eating it all the time???

Would like some pov on this!!!


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> So how would you take shakes on a diet then??
> 
> I've cut down to 6 meals pd and don't know which one I could do without, smaller portions
> 
> than ever but the Protein/carbs in the morning are what I look forward to, after that its all protein
> 
> and good fats, they just don't fill you up, no matter how much I neck??
> 
> Maybe I'm attacking this in the wrong way, and SHOULD be drinking some protein rather
> 
> than eating it all the time???
> 
> Would like some pov on this!!!


Lol don't ask me, I can't diet to save my life!!!

I was told by someone who preps ladies for contests that initial fat loss seems better on a diet where solid meals are alternated with shakes, but tbh, most dieting females don't eat enough to start with :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm on 6pd no carbs pm then its just good ol protein and good fats too. Ill check whether its ok to post the diet up so you can have a look


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I can see that would be helpful, I actually add some to quark for a nice change,
> 
> tastes like angel delight:thumb:
> 
> *Just what I am eating right now as it goes - quark, protein powder and s/f jelly crystals or gelatine ....wicked mousse in your flavour of choice and perfick for bed time:thumb:*
> 
> It was something that took me by surprise really, once I started cutting I suddenly
> 
> realised I'm starving a lot of the time and protein powder drinks just didn't cut it for me.
> 
> The boringness of chicken, steak etc has long passed, probably about 2 years ago
> 
> *If you have chicken with only dry spices ...it kills you* :laugh:
> 
> Tbh I can't wait to start having them again coz it will mean I've finished dieting:thumbup1:
> 
> Well done on the comp entry btw, you should be very proud:clap:


*Fanks Tel - I said I would do it ..and I did ! onto sept show with tara alongside me* :thumbup1:



tel3563 said:


> So how would you take shakes on a diet then??
> 
> I've cut down to 6 meals pd and don't know which one I could do without, smaller portions
> 
> than ever but the Protein/carbs in the morning are what I look forward to, after that its all protein
> 
> and good fats, they just don't fill you up, no matter how much I neck??
> 
> Maybe I'm attacking this in the wrong way, and SHOULD be drinking some protein rather
> 
> than eating it all the time???
> 
> Would like some pov on this!!!


why dont you have protein porridge then tel ? ...oats and protein with water with cinammon/nutmeg -blend it all first then stick in micro for 2 mins [per 50g of oats] YUMMY esp with vanilla whey

or

Protein pancakes-egg whites [whole eggs if you are allowed] + protein whey and spices ...blend it all then make a pancake ...REALLY YUMMY

Those 2 will keep you fuller than just necking the shake :thumbup1:

Any good ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> why dont you have protein porridge then tel ? ...oats and protein with water with cinammon/nutmeg -blend it all first then stick in micro for 2 mins [per 50g of oats] YUMMY esp with vanilla whey
> 
> or
> 
> Protein pancakes-egg whites [whole eggs if you are allowed] + protein whey and spices ...blend it all then make a pancake ...REALLY YUMMY
> 
> Those 2 will keep you fuller than just necking the shake :thumbup1:
> 
> Any good ?


My diet is all food, 2 chickens, 1 steak, 1 quark (with protein powder), 5 egg omelette

and 5 scrambled eggs with various fats and the odd carbs thrown in.

Should keep me full but it doesn't, its slowly working though with the help of

1 hr of cardio pd

Think I'll try them pancakes though:thumbup1: Cheers


----------



## d4ead

tel3563 said:


> I can see that would be helpful, I actually add some to quark for a nice change,
> 
> tastes like angel delight:thumb:
> 
> It was something that took me by surprise really, once I started cutting I suddenly
> 
> realised I'm starving a lot of the time and protein powder drinks just didn't cut it for me.
> 
> The boringness of chicken, steak etc has long passed, probably about 2 years ago
> 
> Tbh I can't wait to start having them again coz it will mean I've finished dieting:thumbup1:
> 
> Well done on the comp entry btw, you should be very proud:clap:


hey mate, outa interest do you mix your protein with water though? I must say mixed with water they dont touch my hunger mixed with milk i find them great. Mixed with milk and oats in the morning they hold of my hunger better then normal food.


----------



## TH0R

d4ead said:


> hey mate, outa interest do you mix your protein with water though? I must say mixed with water they dont touch my hunger mixed with milk i find them great. Mixed with milk and oats in the morning they hold of my hunger better then normal food.


Yes, mix with water, can't do oats, bloat me sooooo much!!!

Do you think they fill you with milk more than food, although most dairy bloats

me as well :sad:

Sorry for the hijack BB


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> I could not cope without protein powder as a couple of meals ...IMO when you are eating chicken and green veg as your only other meals - it's something sweet and curbs the cravings !


TOTALLY agree here :bounce:

its the one sweet thing in my diet so its awesome, any more than 3 chicken and vege meals would do my head in!!


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> There's also a school of thought that thinks shakes are better in the beginning, before food gets really restricted.....the 'real' food is for when the diet really kicks in!!! :lol:


yea exaclty dropping shakes at the end of a prep is another tool you use to dry out, so if you have already been having no shakes you cant use that!!


----------



## d4ead

tel3563 said:


> Yes, mix with water, can't do oats, bloat me sooooo much!!!
> 
> Do you think they fill you with milk more than food, although most dairy bloats
> 
> me as well :sad:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack BB


i don't think with just milk there better then food, but i do feel they can certainly cover a meal if necessary.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> i don't think with just milk there better then food, but i do feel they can certainly cover a meal if necessary.


X2 mate,thats what 3 of my meals are each day! 

Afternoon tazmanian devil:devil2:hope all is well in taz land ffs


----------



## Bettyboo

i have had a ****e couple of days trying to get my head around something thats fckd my careeer up I think. Im still training hard.


----------



## Greyphantom

Bettyboo said:


> i have had a ****e couple of days trying to get my head around something thats fckd my careeer up I think. Im still training hard.


hey Bettyboo... hope it your career isnt fcked and things are sort themselves out, you know where I am if you need to chat... glad the training is still going... best therapy there is sometimes... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Weigh day today

start weight was 11:00 Stone

weight today 10 11 Stone

im happy with that 

Not so happy about the rest of what is going on in my life at the moment.


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> hey Bettyboo... hope it your career isnt fcked and things are sort themselves out, you know where I am if you need to chat... glad the training is still going... best therapy there is sometimes... :thumbup1:


Many thanks


----------



## Greyphantom

Bettyboo said:


> Weigh day today
> 
> start weight was 11:00 Stone
> 
> weight today 10 11 Stone
> 
> im happy with that
> 
> Not so happy about the rest of what is going on in my life at the moment.


cant sneeze at 3 lbs... great start Bettyboo... and no probs... hope it all pans out dear lady... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Trained back today as driving to london later tonight as I have work tomorrow. Had to walk up to get the kids though cause i had cramp in my legs and could drive the car ?? what the hell i trained me back not me legs haha

Oh well i can feel that i have trained having to muddle training around a exams n stuff so will have t skip trianing tomorrow as im on the road for 8 hours and working for 9 grr


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh forgot to put one more exam until I break up fro the summer whoohoo and can concentrate on training and prep


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good for you Tara!

I've just sat as exam now, have another on Friday but don't break up until July! Am so very jealous of you!

Good luck with your exam, look forward to following your prep


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good for you Tara!
> 
> I've just sat as exam now, have another on Friday but don't break up until July! Am so very jealous of you!
> 
> Good luck with your exam, look forward to following your prep


Good luck hun, I am sure you will do well 

Im off to have a sleep I gotta be on the road at 1 am x


----------



## Kate1976

woop woop....3lbs ....get in


----------



## d4ead

see you at the weekend hon x


----------



## Bettyboo

One more exam today then its over for the year and I can concentrate on training whoohoo


----------



## d4ead

yeh get in there!


----------



## Jem

I am officially going expo on saturday now woohoo...well need to get a ticket still! gimme a shout T x


----------



## Greyphantom

good luck with the exam Bettyboo... bet you will feel so relieved when its done... a weight will have been lifted from your shoulders... till the next squat session that is... hehehe...


----------



## Bettyboo

Exam was a disaster grr i wont go into details but never mind. Its al over til next year.

NOw can concentrate on me and sorting lots of stuff out.

Its been a hard year for me had tones going on, hopefully it will get sorted soon


----------



## Bettyboo

Cant wait to go to body expo tomorrow and seeing lots of peeps from off here  .

I have been distant for a while as been sorting out a few things, last week was diagnosed with Bipolar affective Disorder type 2. Been a bit up and down of late and its got a bit out of control so it needed to be addressed and sorted out.

I have to change a few things lifestyle wise but hopefully it will be for the better. I can't work at the minute whilst meds are sorted to stabilize mood swings etc. Good thing though gym is a good thing so that wont change nor will prep. Might have to work a bit harder to get the weight off as meds make you put on weight apparently which im not too happy about.

So thats it I think, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Greyphantom

Great attitude there Bettyboo... at least you can keep on training!! wish I could go to the expo too but have work tomorrow (first weekend shift in how long and it clashes sigh) and it makes a hell of a day trip from where I am for sunday...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Great attitude there Bettyboo... at least you can keep on training!! wish I could go to the expo too but have work tomorrow (first weekend shift in how long and it clashes sigh) and it makes a hell of a day trip from where I am for sunday...


Oh crap, fancy having to work at the weekend and the weather is meant to be fabulous!!

Are you all heeled now from your op?


----------



## Greyphantom

Yeah I know and I picked this weekend to cycle to and from so will kill me I think...

Mostly healed now thanks but still getting the last of this pesky opening to heal up, muscle wise its all good... skin the skin and flesh... sigh...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Yeah I know and I picked this weekend to cycle to and from so will kill me I think...
> 
> Mostly healed now thanks but still getting the last of this pesky opening to heal up, muscle wise its all good... skin the skin and flesh... sigh...


Glad your making good progress  Youll be super fit cycling to work :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Not sure about super fit T... probably will melt... lol...


----------



## Bettyboo

Pmsl @ Melting - yes thats true its meant to be fab weather over the weekend lol hence im wearing shorts at the expo lol and putting fake tan on lol


----------



## Greyphantom

See now I really wish I could go... :thumbup1:

Oh well I suppose someone has to get the cardio and training in...


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok i trained calves and a bit of legs (it was blady hard) Saturday night  )) Met d4ead (scott - top fella) , err rob i think Ian stu and strangey (john) at expo from UK M all very nice peeps


----------



## Bettyboo

ps i lost 3lb this week lol


----------



## bigbob33

Hey there betty, was nice to meet you today


----------



## Bettyboo

bigbob33 said:


> Hey there betty, was nice to meet you today


Like wise sorry i didnt stay long i cant do busy crowds and err had a prior engagement at home lol :whistling:

Hope you had a good time


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Bettyboo... nice work on the loss... so evious you got to go to the expo...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Bettyboo... nice work on the loss... so evious you got to go to the expo...


You would have enjoyed it. I have posted some pics somewhere in the general section. I have a few videos to but im not technically minded and am trying to figure out how to upload them. One is of Flex Lewis doing a calf work out


----------



## d4ead

glad you had fun yesterday in the end...and enjoyed the expo..


----------



## Bettyboo

Trained back and rear delts today also did calves  ( i like doing thsese can you tell lol )

also HITT training on x trainer doing chest n biceps tomorrow


----------



## Spriggen

Hey BB, glad you enjoyed the expo and seems your training is going well!


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Hey BB, glad you enjoyed the expo and seems your training is going well!


I think it is lol i have pics on fb but cant load them on here as they on bberry


----------



## Spriggen

Aw booo! You've made some great progress from when you started


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks much appreciated, had help from lots of people


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh this is who i trained my calves with on Saturday night


----------



## Greyphantom

Bettyboo said:


> Oh this is who i trained my calves with on Saturday night


You are so mean Bettyboo... showing us that and us not being able too... man that must have been soooo cool... :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> ps i lost 3lb this week lol


Nice Work Tara :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> You are so mean Bettyboo... showing us that and us not being able too... man that must have been soooo cool... :thumb:


It was one of my best experiences ever lol :whistling: dont usually drool over men but well what can i say his calves and arms are amazing. I did get me pic taken too with him but i look like a mong so im not posting that pmsl

Right just about to do cardio , and then hitting shoulders, gonna try what i learnt saturday and add it in to what i usually do.

Got blood tests later and ecg then im free all day


----------



## Greyphantom

Oooh test day... good luck with that... let me know how it goes... have a great work out...


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah will do wont know results til 27th though when i go back to the hospital


----------



## Greyphantom

NP... will be away till 03 Jun though but will have fingers and toes crossed for ya till then...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm well I sorta lost it in the gym today at a bloke who will not shut up and let me train in peace. He shouted out my name from the reception desk after the stupid women told him!!! From the end of the gym and continued to embarrass me whilst i was trying to train - shouting out my tits looked good since i had lost weight and that I was looking fit. I mean he was shouting top of his voice from one end of the gym to the other. I wanted to dig a big fecking hole and climb inside it.

Told him to **** off and leave me alone as I was trying to train, he still didnt get it. FFS they have a special needs day so why dont they make him stick to that!!!

Anyway apart from the idiot I had a good training session, shoulders and tris, puked first time ever doing shoulders lol then did 30 mins x trainer.


----------



## Greyphantom

What a fricking numpty... is he really special needs or just a pillock?? have a word with reception too about giving out your name... glad training went ok... puking means its working...  or at least thats what a so called friend told me as he was laughing his ar$e off while I was running (hobbling) to the loo one training sesh...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> What a fricking numpty... is he really special needs or just a pillock?? have a word with reception too about giving out your name... glad training went ok... puking means its working...  or at least thats what a so called friend told me as he was laughing his ar$e off while I was running (hobbling) to the loo one training sesh...


Hmm apparently he is but i felt like wrapping a 20 plate around his head!!

I could feel it coming after i finished the kickbacks - good job I take a towel is all I can say , it saved my blushes cause i couldnt run as me legs were a bit sore lol

I did tell her its not funny, and I want to train in peace like everyone else does.

Never mind. I like the gym but there are some right idiots who go there :cursing:

Like the group of four 2 girls plus 2 lads who go for a *** break every 15 minutes and slam down the equipment, then give you funny looks when your on the peicce of equpiement they were using before they went out for a *** :whistling: they come back and start puffing and panting on the treadmill or bike and they wonder why


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh I had better put some training in have lost 6lb in total since dieteing two weeks ago 

Monday 24/5 I trained back as below and did calves and Abs + HITT on x trainer

45 minutes fasted cardio x trainer

Assited wide grip pulls 3 x 15

Wide grip pull downs all @ 90kg 3 x 15

Seated Row 60kg 3 x 15

Reverse Peck Deck 5 x 15 @ 40kg

Seated Db Shurgs 22kg 4 x 15

Calves Flex lewis style could just about walk after was 20 x 4 repeat 5 times ouch

X trainer HITT 20 minutes intervals 2 x 2 no rest

Abs crunches 3 x 20

weighted leg raises off bench 20 x 3

sit ups 20 x 3 inclined and weighted

and side leans with weight

25/5

45 minutes fasted cardio

Shoulders n Triceps

Db side lat forward and back = 1 so did 20 x 3 6kg dumbells

Plate lifts front then left and right until failure x 3 5kg plate

Smith Mill Press 40 kg 3 x 15

triceps

Rope pressdowns 50kg 3 z 15 reps

close grip bench 3 x 15 40kg

Single arm cable kick backs 15kg 3 x 15kg

20minutes interval 2 x 2 on trainer

(puked lots yuk)

Have bad doms in calves from yesterday lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh yeah my biceps are gettting there too lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Dont blame you T... what a wad that girl was... your training looks good and is paying dividends hey... nice work!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Will soon see come september. pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm well I sorta lost it in the gym today at a bloke who will not shut up and let me train in peace. He shouted out my name from the reception desk after the stupid women told him!!! From the end of the gym and continued to embarrass me whilst i was trying to train - shouting out my tits looked good since i had lost weight and that I was looking fit. I mean he was shouting top of his voice from one end of the gym to the other. I wanted to dig a big fecking hole and climb inside it.
> 
> Told him to **** off and leave me alone as I was trying to train, he still didnt get it. FFS they have a special needs day so why dont they make him stick to that!!!
> 
> Anyway apart from the idiot I had a good training session, shoulders and tris, puked first time ever doing shoulders lol then did 30 mins x trainer.


Nice bi's!!! :thumb:

I'd report the dumb bitch on reception for giving your name out and give [email protected] features a slapping for making rude comments.

I don't do puking - it's my big phobia....:laugh:

If I'm seeing stars after deadlifts, that's good enough for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

It may have been the heat aswell, went early as I thought it would be cooler lol.

Hmm I am going in later to gym today so I can have a work out in peace and not get disturbed by the numpty!

Just going cardio, abs and glute work out as its a rest day but I have to do something - uni has finished so cant be sat in doing nowt.

Hows skating and training going Beks x


----------



## Bettyboo

Abs, glutes and cardio all done for today. I was creative and mixed it up a bit and thoroughly enjoyed it.

And there was no weirdo bothering me either 

This is what I did

Static stretching - various for legs 10 minutes in all

Then donkey kicks on machine full stack very slowly 3 x 20

Deep Squats 3 x 15 60kg

Then did Malika glute work out 

Stepper 10 minutes

Abs

weighted leg raises off the bench 3 x 20

in bewtween a set i did 50 twists so 50 x 3 of those

Crunches on the high thing 3 x 30

Incline weighted sit ups 3 x 20

Then did 20 mins on x trainer (2x2 by this i mean 2 minutes at high pace 90 max hr then 2 mins at 30 % max hr) hitt

knackered now lol

Will walk up the big hill way to pick kids up from school also lol then have a kip


----------



## Dsahna

Sorry to hear about that tosser at the gym mate,needs a lesson in respect:cursing:report the cnut,seriously!

Pleased you had a nice workout


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Sorry to hear about that tosser at the gym mate,needs a lesson in respect:cursing:report the cnut,seriously!
> 
> Pleased you had a nice workout


I just chilled today and enjoyed every minute of a blissfull work out lol

Hows you superdan lol :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Trained Chest and biceps today 

Peck deck 15 x 5 @50kg

Incline Smith Press the bar is 20 and I added 10kg 3 x 15

Seated flat press 3x15 35kg

Cable x overs 7 x 12 @ 15kg a side

Barbell Curl 3 x 15 not sure of the weight

seated DB curl 14kg 3 x 15

Plus cardio and abs 

Legs tomorrow I Cant wait

Oh had blood tests back can anyone deciefer them I am not sure what im meant to be taking the reading from as i asked for a copy he said my creatine level was abit high but thats because i train???


----------



## Bettyboo

A few pics of me sorta up dates I guess


----------



## Dsahna

Looking fantastic Taz,leaning up even more on the arms,midsection and lats mate:thumb:welldone!

Get a thread up about your results taz and someone will help mate


----------



## TH0R

totally agree, you've come far and I'm positive you'll achieve what you want to


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Looking fantastic Taz,leaning up even more on the arms,midsection and lats mate:thumb:welldone!
> 
> Get a thread up about your results taz and someone will help mate


I think they are all within the normal range apart from there creatinine which 5 more than above the normal range but its expected because of training.

Results are below

Liver Function Test Results

Serum Totoal Protein  74g/l - Range is 60 -83

Serum Albumin 48g/l - 35-50

Serum Globulin 26g/l - 18-36

Serum Alkaline Phosphatase 62 iu/l - 35-110

Serum total billirubin level 9umo/l - 3- 20

Renal Test Results

Serum Sodium 144mmol/L - Range 135- 145

Serum Potassium 4.1mmol/L - 3.5 - 5.5

OR Sereum Creatinine 85 umol/L - 44- 80

GFR Abbreviated MDRD 70ml/min/1.73*2


----------



## Replicator

agree with both of the above your one X 

rep


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> totally agree, you've come far and I'm positive you'll achieve what you want to


Many thanks  Im getting there I think have a few bits to develop like shoulders and back err actually the whole lot lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs today

Leg extensions changed this a bit to usual

19 plates til fail managed to squeeze out 15

dropped weight to 16 managed 12 til fail

Dropped to 13 managed 12 til fail

dropped again to 10 and did 8 lol

then partials on 14 managed to get 7

squats cause leg press is crapped

3 x 15 @50kg

leg extension

did 3 x 15 14 plates

then did partials til fail on 10 plates

sldl @50kg 3 x 15 ( as leg curl was busy)

Walking lunges 10 steps each leg x 3 sets

Calves mixed it about lots with standing raises

bodyweight raises, plates raises

did 4 sets of mixed up

Stretched alot

managed 20 minutes of cardio and couldnt do no more

was sick and physically exhausted, stalled the car a few times n way home legs didnt wanna work lol

Just had me brocolli, chicken n rice then having a nap.


----------



## defdaz

Awesome workout by the sounds of it Bettyboo! Leg extentions first is how I virtually always do quads as I'm interested in quad development, not my a*se! So I pre-exhaust with leg extensions so my quads fail with lighter weights on the compound movements. :thumb:

You look great in your snaps - I think you're going for the Midlands show too aren't you?

Quick tips (for what they are worth) as you mention you want to improve your delts and back....

I used to have really crap (I mean, seriously bad!) delts but since I've been going mental on the dumbell side raises (I do at least seven sets a workout, gone from 10kg at the start of last year to 22.5kg now, think I did 25's the other workout) they've come on tremendously. I think for bodyparts with few exercises to do for them we tend to under train them without realising... possibly!

I've found that pre-exhausting the back with stiff arm cable pulldowns and bent over db raises has really helped me hit the back muscles better rather than my biceps too...

I had brocolli, chicken (erm and er indian spices too!) and a tiny bit of rice for lunch too 

Hope your nap was nice! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

defdaz said:


> Awesome workout by the sounds of it Bettyboo! Leg extentions first is how I virtually always do quads as I'm interested in quad development, not my a*se! So I pre-exhaust with leg extensions so my quads fail with lighter weights on the compound movements. :thumb:
> 
> You look great in your snaps - I think you're going for the Midlands show too aren't you?
> 
> Quick tips (for what they are worth) as you mention you want to improve your delts and back....
> 
> I used to have really crap (I mean, seriously bad!) delts but since I've been going mental on the dumbell side raises (I do at least seven sets a workout, gone from 10kg at the start of last year to 22.5kg now, think I did 25's the other workout) they've come on tremendously. I think for bodyparts with few exercises to do for them we tend to under train them without realising... possibly!
> 
> I've found that pre-exhausting the back with stiff arm cable pulldowns and bent over db raises has really helped me hit the back muscles better rather than my biceps too...
> 
> I had brocolli, chicken (erm and er indian spices too!) and a tiny bit of rice for lunch too
> 
> Hope your nap was nice! :thumb:


Nap was good dog decided he would have a nap too and curled up beside me on the sofa lol

Yes working towards the Midland show with a bit of luck should get there.

back is coming on once i loose the fat it should start showing fingers crossed.:whistling:Then there is the local Plymouth show which im deffo doing in turn hopefully get an invite to the NABBA 2's in October thats the plan.


----------



## Bettyboo

Off to the gym to do abs and glutes today thinkig of second lot of shoulders too because they are not good and do cardio after - had to bribe the kids with taking them to the soft indoor play if I could go to the gym lol

All good though prep going well so is diet cut carbs by 25g this week


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good miss  x


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Looking good miss  x


thanks hun how was ur trip x


----------



## Bettyboo

DB side laterals front and back =1 so i did 8 x 3 5kg before i nearly collapsed lol

db Press 3 x 15 with 14 kg

and plate raises front. left n right 5kg 3 x 15 ouch

Triceps

Rope Press downs 3 x 15 15kg

Close grip Bench 3 x 15 45kg whoohoo getting better

dumbell kickbacks 14kg 3 x 15

Abs

weighted leg raises 3 x 20 5kg

twists 50 x 3

crunches 3 x 20

Fasted cardio 45 mins

Pm cardio 45 mins

Used a different gym than i usually do cause it was shut.


----------



## Bettyboo

1/06

Back and rear delts all done plus abs and interval training

Lat pull downs 3 x 15

=Assisted wide grip chins 3 x 15

Low cable row 3 x 15

One arm rows DB 3 x 15

upright barbell rows 3x15

reverse peck deck 5 x 12

DB Shrugs 3x15

Weighted leg raises 3x20

crunches & side things lol 3 x 20 of each

inclined weighted sit ups 3 x 20

30 minutes interval x trainer


----------



## d4ead

hahahahahhaa

is someone working out there anger???


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> hahahahahhaa
> 
> is someone working out there anger???


Oh yeah baby, also yesterday walked/jog/power walked around Burrator Reservoir , just going out for a run now with me dog as got no kids all day and night and am a bit hyper and bored  :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

ITs Rest day today - feck I cant do rest so i have just been out for a run. Jesus its blady hot!!! Been out for an hour so thats am cardio done will go out for another run for pm cardio. Im making the most of this beautiful weather whilst i can and topping up me tan whoohoo


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh just a quickie mention to ShaunMc who has kindly offered to prep me


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm was a rest day today but sod it i did calves on their own oh and cause my ickle lass is poorly i ran on the treadmill in the gym for pm cardio for 35 minutes whilst she sat quietly with her build the bear harry, I have to say I much prefer running on the road lol

Work was as follows

normal calf raises 160kg x 4

plate raises heel 4 x 20

plated raises toes 4 x 20

one leg 4 x 20 each leg

body weight raises 4 x 20

lots of stretching

Seated calf raises done on leg press sorta thing wide and narrow stance

4 x 20 80 kg

Stretched out after

Phew so calves are slightly burning haha


----------



## d4ead

work work work how about some play.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> work work work how about some play.


Play whats that, nope working my **** off to get in shape for this comp.

I wanna look my best


----------



## Bettyboo

No play fpr a bit i gotta get it spot on for this comp so training is taking priorty  im gonna get it spot on


----------



## d4ead

were all behind ya bets xx


----------



## Kate1976

Indeed we are.....keep on plugging away miss!


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Play whats that, nope working my **** off to get in shape for this comp.
> 
> I wanna look my best





Bettyboo said:


> No play fpr a bit i gotta get it spot on for this comp so training is taking priorty  im gonna get it spot on


Hi Tara,  , I see you most certainly have that determination head back on

GOOD LUCK :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Oh just a quickie mention to ShaunMc who has kindly offered to prep me


Yay - Shaun rocks :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## d4ead

just a good morning BOOOOOOM to get you on your way for the day


----------



## Greyphantom

Looking great in the avi Betty... working it hard and its working hard for you... nice one... hows everything else?


----------



## SALKev

You sound motivated enough - go and get it! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

big loves babe you know im here for you


----------



## nothing2fear

Uploaded on behalf of betty....


----------



## Replicator

nice photos good progress

keep up the good work


----------



## d4ead

Calfs are insane


----------



## Greyphantom

Shes looking good... really focussed on training too...


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks folks still training like mad just can't get on line properly at the minute. Thanks to nothing to fear for posting up pics


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey T... good to see you back on here...


----------



## MissBC

hows the prep going? how long now?


----------



## Bettyboo

Its going well I just can't get on line to post muxh and my phone is crap lol


----------



## d4ead

ohh well, nice pics babe.

Just keep going progress seems to be going well ehh.


----------



## SALKev

Looking great, big change :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right im back on line 

Need some help please, if anyone would help me I would be most grateful. Im having diet issues at the moment the fact that I am currently doing it on crossed fingers and a prayer, which is not good. I need a proven diet with someone with good knowledge and can commit to helping me prep. I cant pay unfortunately but willing to give 100 % commitment.

If you can help please email ********or PM me via UK M.

Thanks in advanced

T x


----------



## Bettyboo

I got help sorted  Thank you


----------



## Bettyboo

Right thought i might as well put this in and update it been a long while since i have done it.

Today was back day

Lat pull downs 4 x 6 @ 8okg

seated rows @ 70kg 8 x 3

Deadlifts  105 kg whoopwhoop 8 x 3

hyper back extension 4 x 20 with 5kg med ball

Reverse peck deck 3x 8 50kg

Shirugs 26kg dumbells 3 x 8

45 mins interal on x trainer

45 mins am


----------



## Bettyboo

lol kust noticed im gold lol when did that change hahah


----------



## scobielad

Really good progress in your updates Betty...you always did have a really good starting frame and I knew you would look great in just a few months...excellent. Looking great as I say...big up Betty.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jem

Have you found anyone who can help you with your prep yet hunny ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Have you found anyone who can help you with your prep yet hunny ?


Yup hun, Pscarb is gonna help me  took ur advice and of a few others  xx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Yup hun, Pscarb is gonna help me  took ur advice and of a few others  xx


Glad to hear it - paul could never refuse a damsel in distress :thumb: xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheers hun  x


----------



## ah24

Good luck hun, is it still Sept 19th you're aiming for?

Sure Paul will bring you in spot on, did well with Jem!


----------



## Bettyboo

It depends what date plymouth is as they not set a date yet, last year it was the end of sept the year before it was the begining of sept lol .


----------



## 3752

the plymouth is the last week in september Tara i have another in the open class....


----------



## Bettyboo

Ahh ok thanks Paul


----------



## Linny

Good luck Boo  x


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Good luck Boo  x


Thanks sweetie how are you?? xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Glad to hear you are sorted now Bettyboo... cant wait to see the end result as so far you are crack-a-lacking good... 

PScarbs... top man and a lot of class...


----------



## Bettyboo

haha cheers phantom


----------



## Bettyboo

Shoulders/Triceps:

DB side laterals. front and back 4 x 15 reps

Plate raises front, and to side reps til fail

Smith mill press 3 x 15 reps

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 x 15 reps

Close grip bench 3 sets x 15 reps

Single arm cable kicks backs 3 x 15 reps

45 mins cardio am & PM

Usually do this on a Thursday and do calves and abs on a wednesday but swapped it around cause I left my flat trainers up me mams and she werent in so i couldnt pick em up.


----------



## Bettyboo

Just off to the gym to do Calves

Weighted calf raises 4 x 20

Standing plate raises (no weight) 4 x 20 ball of foot on plate

Standing plate raises (no weight) 4 x 20 heel of foot on plate

standing raises no weight on floor 4 x 20

then left and right

Stretch out after each exercise

Abs

twists 50 x 3

weights leg raises off bench 4 x 20

side things with weights 4 x 20

v crunches 4 x 20

and hanging crunches 4 x 20

45 mins cardio am & PM


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh forgot to put new diet started yesterday, with thanks to Mr Pscarb


----------



## Bettyboo

Legs today 

bored!


----------



## ah24

Bettyboo said:


> Oh forgot to put new diet started yesterday, with thanks to Mr Pscarb


Look forward to the changes physique wise 

Are you allowed to post up? Or break down what macro's etc Paul has you on? Enjoy the legs!


----------



## WRT

I saw on fb no one reads this anymore, glad to see you're still competing


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm Paul usually pops on and answers q's when he's about i could sit down and work out the macros but at the moment i cant concentrate for more than 5 minutes lol i forgot to take my tablets last night hahah


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I saw on fb no one reads this anymore, glad to see you're still competing


I was being sarcastic :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Hope so cos I read it when there are new posts everytime... 

Hows it going in general...?


----------



## Bettyboo

I had the its me its not u text last night and a dozen sorry's proceeded by naked pictures with i'm really sorry at the bottom (w_anker) anyway leg session actually went well cause i was in a pi$$ed off mood - Result. Ooh and i am liking the new diet

Lol how are you by the way :0


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> I had the its me its not u text last night and a *dozen sorry's proceeded by naked pictures with i'm really sorry* at the bottom (w_anker) anyway leg session actually went well cause i was in a pi$$ed off mood - Result. Ooh and i am liking the new diet
> 
> Lol how are you by the way :0


Bit pathetic?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Bit pathetic?


I think he was pi$$ed, i just hit delete after that lol


----------



## 3752

ah24 said:


> Look forward to the changes physique wise
> 
> Are you allowed to post up? Or break down what macro's etc Paul has you on? Enjoy the legs!


the diet is keto based so we can get Tara back on track....


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO... I think you are right what you told me earlier... what a to$$er... lol... at least you got a good workout out of it...


----------



## Spriggen

Made great progress BB, keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing the changes that the diet will bring!


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks hun


----------



## Bettyboo

What started off as a good day, went gym blasted shoulders ( now very sore)

Turned out to be a ****e day in the end never mind.

Gonna have an early night. Roll on next week,

Diet is going well ont he other hand.


----------



## suliktribal

Bettyboo said:


> What started off as a good day, went gym blasted shoulders ( now very sore)
> 
> Turned out to be a ****e day in the end never mind.
> 
> Gonna have an early night. Roll on next week,
> 
> Diet is going well ont he other hand.


What happened, Betty?


----------



## Bettyboo

Just bit of a scary afternoon is all, all sorted for now i think


----------



## d4ead

Until next time.

Xx


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> Until next time.
> 
> Xx


Grr i hope blady not!!


----------



## Bettyboo

2lb weight loss well from when i started diet until today lol


----------



## SALKev

Keep it coming! :thumb:

Having a better day today?


----------



## Bettyboo

lol yeah having a much better day, went gym and did chest n biceps 1st lot of cardio , going again later to do 2nd lot of cardio whilst my lad is at marine cadets, cause it just down the road might do some ab n glute work too whilst im there :0)

Monday - Chest/Biceps:

Chest:

Pec-Deck 3 x 15 reps sets warm up weight but squeeze each rep

Incline Smith press 3 x 15 reps

Seated flat press or Bench press 3 x 15 reps

Cable x over's 7 sets of 12 reps

Biceps:

Barbell curl 3 x 15 reps (not olympic bar)

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 reps


----------



## SALKev

Good stuff  but you're making me feel lazzzzzzzzy :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Back n rear delts today  45 mins cardio fasted and 45 mins pwo


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey there Bettyboo... training sounds like its going well... sorry to hear of the sh!t day, I will be on later if you want to chat... got to take the daughter to the orthodontist first... yay...


----------



## Lou

hey babe

good to see you are working hard toward your goal you have made some really great progress!!

Stick with your plan, work hard and you will get the results you want....i should make it to Plymouth in the next few weeks we should hitch up for that black coffee


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou said:


> hey babe
> 
> good to see you are working hard toward your goal you have made some really great progress!!
> 
> Stick with your plan, work hard and you will get the results you want....i should make it to Plymouth in the next few weeks we should hitch up for that black coffee


That will be cool Lou, ill deffo make time  x


----------



## Bettyboo

Treated myself today went and got my hair done, I did my own nails and now I look all girly


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Treated myself today went and got my hair done, I did my own nails and now I look all girly


And why not T 

Looking good btw.....ready for ur show?


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm getting there lol just making my bikini and trying to get some sort of routine together lol x

You ok?


----------



## Bettyboo

Abs n calves blasted and cardio getting there its all taking shape now  Getting good comments from random people

Wednesday - Calves n abs

Weighted calf raises 4 x 20

Standing plate raises (no weight) 4 x 20 ball of foot on plate

Standing plate raises (no weight) 4 x 20 heel of foot on plate

standing raises no weight on floor 4 x 20

then left and right leg

Repeat til fail in a circuit

Abs

Incline sit ups with med ball 4 x 20

Weighted leg raises 4 x 20

Side things with weights 4 x 20

twists 50 x 4

Upright leg crunch things 4 x 20

cardio 45 x 2


----------



## Bettyboo

Shoulders n triceps done and PWO cardio done and dusted  one more lot of cardio tonight


----------



## Bettyboo

Thursday - Shoulders/Triceps:

DB side laterals. front and back 4 x 15 reps

Plate raises front 3 x 15

Then front raises to left n right side reps til fail

Smith mill press 3 x 15 reps (found out that the smith machine is around 30kgs) andi have been putting 10kg on top was please lol

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 x 15 reps

Close grip bench 3 sets x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x15

Single arm cable kicks backs 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Bettyboo

Just updated me journal, as I am competing this year  Im not one to give up so there, and I think im doing pretty well atm.

Not putting the weights that I lift because I know that they well decrease and im not beating myself up about it. its bound to happen with the dieting. I know this makes sense to to stop the head fck and doing the comparing thing im not posting them.

I am leaner than I have ever been and so the journey continues to the Plymouth show, happy days im gonna do myself proud


----------



## rodrigo

lean and mean BOO you seem to have the motivation nailed so keep up the hardwork will be poppin in for a look now iam back online again more


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg dya today and my legs are blady killing me lol

Leg extensions 7 sets til fail for each weight

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

Leg extensions 7 sets til fail for each weight

SLDL 4x15 reps super setted with

Lying leg curls 6 x 15 reps 10 seconds between sets

Walking lunges 10 steps each leg x 3 sets

45 pwo cardio and 45mins pm


----------



## rodrigo

lunges are the biz for legs they get me every workout i usually finish with them too and then its shower time or throw up LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i held back being sick today lol sweating my **** off though and now my legs are sore esp my ham strings, and dont wanna work properly lol


----------



## rodrigo

i did lunges after a lay off and it felt like a horse kicked my a$$ in my hams and glutes were stretched to fook and DOMS were unbearable, took me a while sittin on the toilet ffs they were that tight


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> i did lunges after a lay off and it felt like a horse kicked my a$$ in my hams and glutes were stretched to fook and DOMS were unbearable, took me a while sittin on the toilet ffs they were that tight


lmfao lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Its just cardio for me tomorrow and Sunday oh weigh day tomorrow too wonder if i have lost any fingers corssed lol ooh and a cheat meal yummy


----------



## Bettyboo

weigh day and im 11.0 so going well


----------



## SALKev

Support's still here fly-by :bounce:


----------



## rodrigo

finished my first week of all-over workout and not too exhausted but its cheat day and a mean kebab and ben -jerry is a knockin this evening.

hope all is well and your feelin focused BOO


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah all focused, just baning headache from hell today and i have been drinking tonesof water never mind lol cardio tonight to do


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Bettyboo... hope the headache passes quickly and the cardio goes ok... such a freaking hot day for cardio too...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Bettyboo... hope the headache passes quickly and the cardio goes ok... such a freaking hot day for cardio too...


ALL good here hun, my daughter not well she has a sore throat and a temperature so im hoping she dont pass whatever she got onto me lol, knowing my luck i will get it hahah


----------



## Greyphantom

Oh no, hope she is ok soon... Mine woke up last night feeling sick so hopefully we will miss the bullet... but you know what its like... if your kids get it then you will too... hey we do teach them to share after all, just wish they could be more selective...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Oh no, hope she is ok soon... Mine woke up last night feeling sick so hopefully we will miss the bullet... but you know what its like... if your kids get it then you will too... hey we do teach them to share after all, just wish they could be more selective...


Too frigging late for me was up all night feeling like crap with face ache and sore everywhere i have a virus lol took my daughter docs this morning and got me checked out grrr cant you tell its prep time again lol. I have flu like symptoms without the snotty nose bit lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Monday - Chest/Biceps:

Chest:

Pec-Deck 3 x 15 reps sets warm up weight but squeeze each rep

Incline Smith press 3 x 15 reps

Seated flat press or Bench press 3 x 15 reps

Cable x over's 7 sets of 12 reps

Biceps:

Barbell curl 3 x 15 reps (not olympic bar)

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 reps

relly felt this today in my arms for some reason they are a bit sore

abs

4 x 20 weighted leg raises

4 x 40 twists

4x20 weighted side things

4x20 crunch things upright

also did 45 mins x trainer


----------



## 3752

you are showing signs of being run down again T.....we need to build up your immune system when you can get some VitD this will help but also get as much rest as possible


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> you are showing signs of being run down again T.....we need to build up your immune system when you can get some VitD this will help but also get as much rest as possible


Hi im taking vit d and I upped the dose along with vit C, im feeling much better think i have managed to get rid of it over the weekend, went docs just to make sure 

Just felt like I had flu was very odd lol Im ok though I honestly would tell you if I was dying :whistling: lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 15 reps

Seated row 3 x 15 reps

deadlifts 3 x 10 reps

Hyper back things 4 x 20 reps with med ball 3kg

Upright Row 3 x 8 reps

Reverse Peck-Deck 5 x 15 reps

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

45 mins cardio x 2


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Hi im taking vit d and I upped the dose along with vit C, im feeling much better think i have managed to get rid of it over the weekend, went docs just to make sure
> 
> Just felt like I had flu was very odd lol Im ok though I honestly would tell you if I was dying :whistling: lol


no you wouldn't....lol what dose of VitD are you taking now?


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> no you wouldn't....lol what dose of VitD are you taking now?


taking 500mg of vit D and 500mg of vit C plus Multi vit 500mg vit b 12 and vit e 500mg

I would honestly if i was as bad as last time


----------



## Bettyboo

Right just ordered me bikini, it was a bargain so thats all sorted  tan sorted, shoes sorted, just gotta get this fat thing sorted and my routine lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice one T... looking forward to seeing the finished results...


----------



## Bettyboo

A few back pics will post some more progress ones up over the weekend.


----------



## Greyphantom

Love your work T... both the tatt and the back... :thumb:

I reckon you should post that butt shot though... that was a great pic...


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha i dont think the butt pic would be appreciated, tis ok for msn but i wouldnt post it on here lol


----------



## Greyphantom

tis a work of art me lovely... 

Looks like the training is going well... all recovered from the bout of illness now? Hows your daughter...


----------



## Bettyboo

Daughterhas lost her voice hehee, im ok a women up the school had the same symptoms as me so it must just be doing the rounds lol Im fine now went as quickly as it came


----------



## Greyphantom

Ah if only I could get you to pass it on to my wife... :lol:

Glad its cleared... think its made its way over here as we have had dodgy belly symptoms too...


----------



## Bettyboo

Abs n Calve day

Weighted calf raises 4 x 20

Standing plate raises (no weight) 4 x 20 ball of foot on plate

Standing plate raises (no weight) 4 x 20 heel of foot on plate

standing raises no weight on floor 4 x 20

then left and right leg

Repeat til fail in a circuit

Then weighted calf raise till fail pyramided

Abs

Incline sit ups with med ball 4 x 20

Weighted leg raises 4 x 20

Side things with weights 4 x 20

twists 50 x 4

Upright leg crunch things 4 x 20

cardio 45 x 2


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg training today, had a bit of a mishap went to get a plate of the rack thing and it slid off and on me toes OUCH!

Did all of legs apart from lunges then had to go cause i felt sick, then got to car got in and puked phiff oh well good job i did cardio this morning. lol


----------



## yummymummy79

Not popped in for a while but just wanted to say looking good T, seems the hard work is paying off!

I need to get back into it all after a few weeks of randomness, we shall see though!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun, thanks for dropping by. Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## Bettyboo

I guess I had better post some progress pics up this is @10 weeks out eeek :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

looking good babe this 10 weeks will be hardcore but its whats needed to get the last of the fat off, and that 10 weeks will ZOOOOOM bye, i couldnt believe how fast it went.

my one comment is you need to work on your posing.... you need to make your poses a bit more feminine since your doing figure. your back double bi makes you look like you have no neck. really try and loosen up a bit more and bring that gracefulness into it.


----------



## Bettyboo

Im crap at posing , and i still look fecking alwful in those pics jesus i dont think i will ever get it right grrr


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> Im crap at posing , and i still look fecking alwful in those pics jesus i dont think i will ever get it right grrr


you will, just practice EVERY DAY and have someone who knows what they are talking about watching you and critiquing you, that means stripping down to your underwear in front of others but you WONT improve if you just do it to yourself in the mirror...


----------



## Bettyboo

Im going up to Jem/Em next weekend so shes gonna help me practise  lol im just made of wood lol


----------



## suliktribal

Looks like you've got plenty of visitors to me!

Long and detailed journal.

Can you sum things up for me?


----------



## Bettyboo

suliktribal said:


> Looks like you've got plenty of visitors to me!
> 
> Long and detailed journal.
> 
> Can you sum things up for me?


Sure i was a fatty started training 2 years ago (very fat then) like mad was 13 stone 13 lbs in january, still a fatty but not so much now i weigh 10.12 and loosing it dogin a comp in Sept in Plymouth Pscarb is helping me become thin lol

THink that about sums it up really lol :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal

Bettyboo said:


> Sure i was a fatty started training like mad was 13 stone 13 lbs in january, still a fatty but not so much now i weigh 10.12 and loosing it dogin a comp in Sept in Plymouth Pscarb is helping me become thin lol
> 
> THink that about sums it up really lol :whistling:


You don't look fat to me! You're looking v good!

3st is a good deal of weight, plus your body composition has changed a lot!

Good luck with the comp. More pictures of you in tiny shorts please!


----------



## Bettyboo

hahah thats not shorts


----------



## suliktribal

Bettyboo said:


> hahah thats not shorts


No? What were they then?


----------



## Bettyboo

weigh day today

Weight now 10. 11 whoohoop


----------



## defdaz

3 stone 2 pounds and counting - phenomenal!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks peeps


----------



## 3752

excellant progress T will look over the pics and see if we need to change anything for the coming week but with the steady loss i don't think we will.....10 weeks left girl keep focused on the end goal....


----------



## Bettyboo

Still focused i have blinkers on... have the odd wobble day when i look in the mirror and all i can see is fat lol will just keep to the plan


----------



## TH0R

BB we all have those days, myself, very often, I'm too fat, I'm too thin, too small, to o big, looking

good (rarely that one).

Body dismorphia, its a bvmmer 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Greyphantom

Keep those blinkers on T... I agree with Miss BC... get that posing looking more relaxed... you are looking great...!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yesterday did chest n biceps and today blasted back n rear delts 

Feeling happy


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Yesterday did chest n biceps and today blasted back n rear delts
> 
> *Feeling happy *


Good


----------



## Bettyboo

Some sillt [email protected] on fb just told me im big (as in fat) cheeky little feck!!! I dont think i am fat am I???


----------



## Greyphantom

Thats one of those blind people I was telling you about the other day T... no way could you be considered to be in the country that has the city that has the suburb that has the ballpark where fat people live... you are looking good, keep training hard, diet well and listen to Paul... well done girl...


----------



## Bettyboo

Phiff having a complete fat day feel like ****e training was good though just feel fat today looking at pics and im worrying if i can make it to stage ready by september.

On the other hand my lad got his marine cadet uniform today, **** hes growing away so quickly he made me a bit teary when I saw him stand there tonight in full kit


----------



## d4ead

bollox you will do it babe for sure no problem.


----------



## Jem

keep doing what you are doing T - and listen to paul ....your legs are looking ace woman - you need to keep all that muscle so stop obsessing about the tum [LOL - she says ...but I KNOW how it feels...] ...concentrate on just listening to him - honestly - it will come right and you will be on stage looking sharp xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

thanks jem n d4ead, just off to the gym now blasting shoulders n triceps


----------



## Kate1976

Fcuk the haters T.......they don't have the drive, commitment and balls it takes!

You know you can do this


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Fcuk the haters T.......they don't have the drive, commitment and balls it takes!
> 
> You know you can do this


thanks Kate, hey you are looking good in your avi hun x


----------



## Beklet

Pfft is this one of those pillocks that think having thighs wider than your kneecaps makes you fat?

Grrrrr :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Pfft is this one of those pillocks that think having thighs wider than your kneecaps makes you fat?
> 
> Grrrrr :cursing:


Haha lol that made me giggle hun, well he has a beer gut so i guess he not looked in the mirror recently lol

xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh it was shoulders and tricep day today - I helped out a lass in the gym today, I asked he if she wanted to train with me, cause she looked a bit lost and her b/f was laughing at her instead of helping her when she was in the free weight section, he wasnt laughing when he saw her lifting an oly bar with weights on for close grip bench! 

(ps im qualified to instruct) and currently at uni doing a degree on fitness etc before anyone shouts at me lol


----------



## JB74

keep up the hard work BB you have made awesome progress:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right my kids have gone with their dad for 5 days, he was late picking them up grr!

I am going to a bday party tonight on me own, yes sad i know. No drinking cause im driving, and prob will be walking funny cause its a leg day lol

Going to go see d4ead tomorrow aswell so that will be cool, might also drive to nottingham to see a few more friends will see how im feeling when i wake up tomorrow morning lol

Me bikini is on its way too getting a bit surreal now and im ****ting meself dunno if i will be ready in time but ill give it my best shot. 

Right im off to do legs and get a dress, yes you did read that correctly im buying a dress lol

Have a good weekend people


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Right just ordered me bikini, it was a bargain so thats all sorted  tan sorted, shoes sorted, just gotta get this fat thing sorted and my routine lol


good to hear :thumb: best of luck, youve put in a lot of hard work and its clear to see that its paying off  xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks clairy h and the other fella :0


----------



## Bettyboo

sat weigh day

No weight lost none gained still the same 

comp day is sept 26th had a text today ****e lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest n biceps done today plus cardio

 im a little bit achey from legs on friday still ( i think it was the wearing of heels after a leg work out) not the brightest idea i have had lol

Anyway bikini is being blinged up and put together by me lol entry form has been handed in for me show is 26th September -PLYMOUTH eeek lol just gotta get posing sorted and routine oh and need a new pair of shoes cause there is no way i can walk in the ones i have lol think thats it for today


----------



## Jem

What is wrong with the ones you have lady ! you are supposed to wear high ones lol - get prancing x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> What is wrong with the ones you have lady ! you are supposed to wear high ones lol - get prancing x


They hurt me tooties and i cant walk in them without nearly breaking me neck, so im getting a pair with a smaller heel  , but first im checking if I even have to wear them for the PLymouth show hehe, cause that would be fan bloody tastic if i didnt have to


----------



## Bettyboo

Back n rear delts today  cant wait


----------



## Greyphantom

Ooooh loads of fun there T... not as much fun as leg day though hey...  sounds like its going well...


----------



## Bettyboo

Back done and rear delts and cardio whoohoop


----------



## Bettyboo

Im taking my lass swimming in a bit gonna count that as cardio and do my calves n abs on Saturday


----------



## Greyphantom

Just dont forget your coat... lol


----------



## 3752

hows the new diet T?


----------



## Bettyboo

I am mostly a bit hungry lol , but all is ok  kids were munching on burger king today, two seperate occaions cause i took dans out this lunch time (katie went to me mams) and whilst danny was in marine cadets i took kate swimming and bk after, on both occasions i wanted to pinch the chicken burger out of their hands and promptly eat it lol


----------



## Lou

Aye up Tara! How's it going babe...

I am going to be in Plymouth from the 4th August until late on the 5th early 6th August you about?

Lou


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou said:


> Aye up Tara! How's it going babe...
> 
> I am going to be in Plymouth from the 4th August until late on the 5th early 6th August you about?
> 
> Lou


ill be around hun give me a tinkle or i have your number i can pick you up if you want  i think im on track x


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> I am mostly a bit hungry lol , but all is ok  kids were munching on burger king today, two seperate occaions cause i took dans out this lunch time (katie went to me mams) and whilst danny was in marine cadets i took kate swimming and bk after, on both occasions i wanted to pinch the chicken burger out of their hands and promptly eat it lol


this is what i expected T...


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> this is what i expected T...


Its ok though i just drink water when me stomach thinks its hungry lol :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

I forgot to add whilst i was swimming i somehow hit my chin on the bottom of the blady pool so i have a nice bruise on me chin with a graze lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Yesterday blasted shoulders today was leg day, feeling absolutely shattered lol


----------



## suliktribal

Bettyboo said:


> Yesterday blasted shoulders today was leg day, feeling absolutely shattered lol


You're not the only one!

I'm so exhausted and lethargic. Mentally and physically drained.

You okay?


----------



## Bettyboo

suliktribal said:


> You're not the only one!
> 
> I'm so exhausted and lethargic. Mentally and physically drained.
> 
> You okay?


yeah im good, lol been up all night my youngest kept throwing up! Shes ok today though - wells shes been eating allsorts lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Oh no, thats the worst night ever... hope she is feeling better and you both get a good nights sleep tonight... got shoulders/triceps in about 20 mins... legs yesterday... hows the chin??


----------



## Bettyboo

Ihave a nice graze on me chin lol, got cardio in a bit  Oh the joys, its nice cause a lass who works at the gym is coming with me when i sort out me tan (thinking of getting a spreay tan for show now) and nice words of encouragement nice that they know im not **** assing about anymore and quite serious lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm well I cant sleep phiff, ****ing like a racehorse too lots lol

Well on 16th August i have me daughters birthday and on 31st i have my lads birthday right, slap in onset of prep. Oh that will be fun, not bothered by the cake tbh cause i have gone off food bleugh, struggling to eat most things even me eggs in the morning which usually gone down very nicely.

Feeling a ickle bit more knackered than usual, all part of the process me thinks, not been this far before so ill just take it all in me stride.

everything is shrinking, have boobs left but they are fading away too lol , lets hope me stomach gets the message and fads away too (quickly) lol

Doing calves n abs tomorrow cause kids are off school I have had to change things around a bit. Cardio today seemed to go on forever and my legs felt like lead lol Oh face is rather spotty yak feel like a teenager with bad acne , but that might be due to a number of things so not to worried, not that i go out anywhere anyway


----------



## Bettyboo

weigh day 10.9 

off to gum abs n calves n a bit


----------



## 3752

you will be ready for your cheat meal then


----------



## Bettyboo

I cant be ****d to eat today am struggling. i am knackered, didtn make it to the gym fell asleep. I did take kids out on their bikes and mutt for a walk, so that was cardio fast pasted will do another lot tonight and doing abs with a slendertone n cheating today. Phiff 4 hours sleep in 24 hours i suppose is not the best lol hopefully ill get some sleep tonight. Was gonna do fish finger sarnie for my cheat meal, but did kids fish fingers n beans n egg for lunch and the smell put me off. So I had a innocent smoothy ice creamy thing cause thats all i can stomach. tried to eat a roxy caramel bar after but i was chewing on the first bite and it made my jaw ache so gave it to the dog.


----------



## suliktribal

Aww, sounds like the kids and dog are doing better than you!

You love that dog. Lol, Mutt.

It's cute.

You'll be having an early night. Or at least, you need to!

I just woke up. 12 hours sleep and I'm still 'zorsted.


----------



## Bettyboo

I just could not settle last night, up every hour tossing n friggin turning, went bed at 11 so not too late was just dropping off at 5 am and it started to get light very bizzare. Must have dropped off though about 6ish cause a bus went up first one of the day, Dog woke me up barking. i think it was bout 9 ish kids were still in bed , had an hour earlier but couldnt sleep cause of kids.


----------



## Bettyboo

FFS im in bed still not sleepy now im actually laying here... here goes another long night of not sleeping then great...

Hmmm anyone else have probs sleeping when dieting ??? Or is it just me...


----------



## Bettyboo

Well i should call this the insomniac journal lol, managed to get to sleep at 4am this morning just got up so now gonna go and do fasted cardio. Suffering with stomach cramps today for some stupid reason feel like pooh, never mind. Last two days have been a nightmare with sleep hope it settles down a bit.

A few chicken and sweet spud meals later, hopefully gonna take kids out on the moors for a ramble up the rock and take the dog for a walk. Feeling a bit fat today, looked in mirror and thought yuk, face is really spotty too, looks like i got a bad case of acne, im noticing that more than the weight loss at the moment, pizza face springs to mind ffs. l


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio.....


----------



## TH0R

BB, you tried the nightols??

Certainly helped me when I was suffering a bit with insomnia, btw, you should of got up and

watched that film called insomnia :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> BB, you tried the nightols??
> 
> Certainly helped me when I was suffering a bit with insomnia, btw, you should of got up and
> 
> watched that film called insomnia :lol:


Lol if i put anything else down me neck ill ill be rattling a ickle bit more rattly than i already am lol

OMG my son is fab at dancing, he is helping putting my routine together for me - oh he is 10 blady brilliant he is lol Thanks Danny lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Just finished cardio, off to gym later to do chest n biceps


----------



## carly

Bettyboo said:


> sat weigh day
> 
> No weight lost none gained still the same
> 
> comp day is sept 26th had a text today ****e lol


hey huni dont stress to much about weight as you can hold water and one day you might be 4 pounds heavier than the next, go by measurments, or if you are having a bloated day, then dont bother and just wait till week after, otherwise it'll put you on a downer and you dont need to be  , stick with it gorgeous one xxxxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi thanks carly, hope all is well with you hun  trained shoulders and tris with the fab Lou on Wednesday christ im aching lol - Thanks Lou was lovely meeting you, you have a fab physique hun. Having a rest day today but doing cardio only today. I have friends staying over too 

Training will resume again tomorrow with legs oh happy days.


----------



## Greyphantom

LOL... yay legs...


----------



## Bettyboo

Meh put weight on grr ffs keep calm I guess. Thank feck visistors have gone home and I got me house back to meself wiv me kids. Hate cooking for peeps wen they ungratful oiks and fecking greedy! Phifff


----------



## Bettyboo

Just finished cardio, time for yummy eggs. chest n biceps today  bikini is just abput finished just gotta put the hooks on and walla its done


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey T... you are up early... gotta love the school hols hey... got an image of hooks from the bra prob not what you are talking about... yes its early... well not any more but I have been up since early...


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss...hope all is going well? Don't worry about weight loss.......u have prolly gained muscle


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol greyphantom not the hooks u were thinking about lol 

Cheers Kate, I hope its muscle lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Chest n biceps done plus cardio


----------



## Bettyboo

Well me boobs have shrunk to sod all which is fab  I won't go on stage and lnock myself out or come off with black eyes lmfao. Nearly there but not quite saw another member from uk m in the gym  ello can't remember yer name lol anyway ill post a full back routine up tomorrow. Can't sleep again, its pouring with the wet stuff.

Stomach is a rumbling so I'm off to get some boiled water from kettle. Had some unexpected news about my uncle today its quite a shock, but he seems to be taking everything in his stride. Anyhows, gotta keep smiling, planning my daughters birthday party she's 8 next Monday, apparently its KFC at my mams house but no KFC of cake for me, and the same two weeks after cause its me lads birthdya he wiill be 10, christ I feel old lol!

Ill post some pics up when I'm a bit more thinner lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey T... lmao at the black eyes... your two are just like ours just a year behind... looking forward to the pics T...


----------



## Jem

was wondering how you were getting on - v quiet - as is to be expected.

Hope your uncle is ok hun.

How far out are you now ?

Keep pushing - you are very nearly there ! xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya I'm ok just head fck time*, uncle is on borrowed time apparently phiff poor fella he's upbeat though.

I'm ok i think lol


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya I'm ok just head fck time*, uncle is on borrowed time apparently phiff poor fella he's upbeat though.
> 
> I'm ok i think lol


Thats sh1t news BB, hope he is OK with it all, worst nightmare.


----------



## Bettyboo

Right here as promised. Is my back work out I shocked my back today and threw in a few different exercises

Lat pull front wide grip 4 x 20 reps 95kg

Reverse lats behind head 4 x 20 65kg

Assisted wide grip pull ups (have this on 6) 3 x 15

Cable rows 3 x 15 95kg

Up right row machine thing 3x20 55kg

Deadlifts 3x15 100kg 

One arm rows 3x15 24kgdb

Reverse pec 4x20 40kg

Seated db shrugs 4x15 24kg

Cardio fasted and pm 45 mins

I am struggling with my grip feel I can prob lift heaveier with a few things but my forearms were twinging and I was loosing my grip.

There ya go


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Thats sh1t news BB, hope he is OK with it all, worst nightmare.


Tis crap ey, basically consultant told him his heart is buggered, he's just had tripple by pass surgery after major heart attack, but they reckon he has had three all together two that my uncle can not recall (apparently not little ones). Heart is so badly damaged ans has bad scarring that they are amazed he is still here. He is not allowed to stand for more than 10 - 15 minutes.

The told him they are gonna write to army to sort his pension out for him so he can get it early, he's in his early 50s.


----------



## Jem

yeah you'll be fine babes ...sorry to hear about your uncle - that's the same one had the heart attack when we were in mcr ?

100kg deads - fook ! I was happy with me 80s and Im 15 weeks out ffs woman - how can you pull them so close to show ? well done xx


----------



## d4ead

Rock hard nutty bint ain't ya.


----------



## bigbob33

That's a serious back sess! Sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah Jem same uncle when we was up there. Dunno how I manage to do deads that heavy, I like doing them and form is pretty decent though my grip is getting pooh lol I did sleep like a baby last night, first time in a while which was good  think it was thanks to the mad back session lol.

Hmm abs today  and just finished am fasted cardio  gonna hang washing out me thinks and gobble down some eggs


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> Rock hard nutty bint ain't ya.


Nutty yes, not hard though just a big softy at heart lol


----------



## Kate1976

Good lifting Tara  Have you tried using straps on back day - they make a massive difference for me!


----------



## suliktribal

Wowser. Strong woman, taz!


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Good lifting Tara  Have you tried using straps on back day - they make a massive difference for me!


I'd get stressed trying to get the straps right lol , I use one hand under one and over for deads. Ill just find some strenthening exerrcises to do 

I was a bit angry last night it always helps and I seem to lift more lol certain bloke was in the gym who owes me money.


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey T... great session on the back, some very very good lifts there...

Sorry to hear about your uncle too mate...


----------



## Bettyboo

Its ok can't dp nothing about it really so have to make most of things worse things happen at sea ay.


----------



## Bettyboo

Going boxing tonight, purely for cardio and toning


----------



## TH0R

Concur with the straps comment, after all your working your back and not your 4arms.

You'll get used to them in no time BB, make a huge difference, not just on deads either.

Pull ups, pull downs, bor's, and a multitude of others that I can't remember


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm its something I will consider (the straps). Well boxing feck ill be sleeping soundly again tonight. An hour of sweating my **** off also did circuit training, **** abs, legs well everything is aching. Think I have done so many press ups in different forms I lost count at 50 lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Forgor to put have a lady who is helping me with my routine and posing,called george  sorta passedd off the offer from my 10 year old son lol. So posing and routine practice starts at 1pm tomorrow


----------



## 54und3r5

Hey bet, didn't realise you were in competition prep mode too - good luck ;0)


----------



## Bettyboo

54und3r5 said:


> Hey bet, didn't realise you were in competition prep mode too - good luck ;0)


Thanks


----------



## Kate1976

T said the t word ......shame on you


----------



## Bettyboo

Weight is 10 10 I'm up n down like a yo yo re my weight grr. Now doing boxing 3x a week as part of cardio, it will also tone me up aswell 

I'm chilling out this weekend kids r away just doing cardio today. Roll on next week


----------



## Bettyboo

New diet this week and reps are now 20 for each set. I don't do a warm up set all are working sets so its 3x 20 trying to keep weight high and form decent.

Oh and boxing x 3 a week in evenings replacing that for 3 pm cardio sessions. All the rest will stay the same am fstd cardio 45 mins daily apart from 3 days it will be 45 mins pm also per day.


----------



## Greyphantom

Keep it going T... cant be too long now even though it might seem it...


----------



## Bettyboo

6 weeks to go now yikes lol


----------



## Bettyboo

As it was my Katies 8th birthday today I promised her I would spend the day with her and not go to the gym. I still managed to get my cardio done out in the sun  went for a run around 50 minutes am and pm cardio. Jesus my legs are feeling it.

Back to the gym tomorrow after a visit to the aquarium (got free tickets for the kids). All is well and Katies bbq party was fab. I just had chicken and spud I prepared and brought with me to me mams, no cake either for me, not overly keen on cake anyhows. Cracking on with it all and getting nice n lean


----------



## TH0R

How's the mirror looking rather than the scales BB??

Time for update pics??


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm well when It dependson what time of day I look in the mirror lol. First thing in morning is ok, legs are leaning up nicely and back is getting there at long last. When I run u can see the seperation in my legs so I think its on track. Everything well with you cousin Tel hehe


----------



## TH0R

Had a bit of a cheaty weekend, put on about 6lbs, damned that peppercorn sauce, Stella, sausage

rolls, cornish pasties, ritz crackers, yorkshire pudings, chocolate cake, trifle, 2 creams scones, roast spuds, chips

cheesecake etc etc :rolleye: 

Will probably take 2 weeks to get it off :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Omg that's just junk food heaven lol I had eggybread n melted cheese on top for my cheat meal its was yummy. Dunno why, when I eat normal foods with high sugar content or high carbs my jaw aches like mad. This usually happens on cheat day and I can't finish it cause it get ridiculous to the point it hurts my jaw to eat it, not sure if this is normal?


----------



## TH0R

That was fri sat sun, normally just have a pudding after my steak on Saturday

Don't know about the jaw thing, sounds weird. I just get stomach ache and have

to get rid asap:laugh:

Clean living and cardio now, at least 8 weeks, off to a fancy dress as Rambo:lol: :lol:

Some target that, gonna decide about show after 8/10 weeks as well.

Did you get shoes sorted??


----------



## Bettyboo

I don't have to wear shoes at the. Plymouth show phew  but will have to get some for later I expect.

Good luck with the fancy dress lol @ rambo I have my sons cammo paint if u want some hehe sounds. Like you'll have a good drunken night of it. I'm at the aquarium atm with the kids. Already spent a fourtune in build abear and animal for their birthday yikes, I'm not putting how much I nearly cried when they told me how much it came to! Off to the gym after to do chest n biceps then boxing for an hiur for cardio, I know I'm gonna be in agony afters lol :s


----------



## Greyphantom

that build a bear is a great little racket aint it... my daughter loves it, my bank manager not so much...


----------



## Bettyboo

haha I am in agreement with you grr, argos are now doing Design a Bear pmsl not too much like the same name :whistling:

Right cardio just donem now eating breaky. Gym will be tonight when i have no kids with me. I will attempt to do chest n biceps again! Might take kids swimming later will see if the gas engineer turns up on time grrr!


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> haha I am in agreement with you grr, argos are now doing Design a Bear pmsl not too much like the same name :whistling:
> 
> Right cardio just donem now eating breaky. Gym will be tonight when i have no kids with me. I will attempt to do chest n biceps again! Might take kids swimming later will *see if the gas engineer turns up* on time grrr!


Does it make me some kind of perverted old man if that made me think of porn


----------



## Bettyboo

tel3563 said:


> Does it make me some kind of perverted old man if that made me think of porn


errr in so many words YES lol

Well this week for training has been a disaster well cardio has been none stop all prescribed i might add no extra stuff. Tonight i managed an hour of boxing (circuit training is included in this and abs and glutes) and an hour of posing practice :0) thank you George very much appreciated. Im gonna have to split training up tomorrow twice to fit everything in for the week. More posing practice tomorrow and routine. Seen as im hitting two sets of different muscle groups im gonna shift things around a bit (just this week cause its been so mucked up) but keep with the high reps that I am now doing, with highest weight i can manage with good form.

Shattered so hopefully i will get some sleep


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus Tel,porn on the brain

Howdy Betshectic routine at the minute eh? :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Its just this week birthdays kids too excited to want to do anything than stay with me and play on their new xbox, psp and multitude of other new stuff they had for their birthdays! cant wait for school to start back jesus lol

Oh have to point out I didnt buy the xbox or the psp, like thats ridiculously silly to buy that for a childs birthday, thats what I personally think anyway! (theyre dad brought it for them.)

They had a ickle bit of money from me Im a tight cow lol and a animal hoody each (bargain they were in the sale lol)


----------



## Greyphantom

Yep I cannot wait till school starts... bring on the school...


----------



## Bettyboo

Am cardio was marching around where i live, my lad was on his bike and my las was sorta running skipping to keep up with me the dog was sorta running, i was walking at fast past.

I am not in the mood today head is in shed really in a cant be ****d mood, yes its bad i know. I have posing practice to night and have to fit in weights and another lot of cardio at some point.

Hmm hate days like these. I think its cause i not been sleeping very well and its caught up with me. I cant be bothered to eat food its really hard atm.

Back to Uni in September just sorting out my financial budgeting thats causing a headache in its self grr.


----------



## Greyphantom

Come on T... not far to go and you have really done well, put so much hard work in... I am in your corner and rooting for you lovely lady...


----------



## Bettyboo

Thank you my good friend. Its just a ****e day today a certain government dept has fckd up and left me a bit stressy but its being sorted apparently grrr. I ma having to sit and think about one thing at a time which is hard for me to do lol head is racing a bit today. I m tryig to get things sorted and seem to be going no where.

I have to repeat year 1 of Uni because I was ill last year, but I wont give in its not in my vocabulary. Just hard seeing the other progress to year 2 and im having to do it all over again, but I can take some of the stuff that I have done over with me APL (applied prior learning) so I wont have to do some modules


----------



## Bettyboo

Grrr today is not going well my washing machine has just packed in - full of water and i cant drain it out, and it wont work on any other cycle . More money to friggin pay out that I havent got. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## Dsahna

You are a great role model bets,god knows how you do it mate,must be the super gene ffshaha

Things should be much easier when the kids start school again though,so just hang tight for another couple of weeks


----------



## Bettyboo

Phiff if only i was super women it would solve a lot of probs lol


----------



## Dsahna

Superwoman would cry with your daily routine:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha na she would pi$$ all over it lol


----------



## Bettyboo

I am fat its official according to my daughter cheers katie much appreciated lol

Well shoulders nd triceps all done, just about to do PM cardio.

heres a pic my lovely katie took a fat mummy apparently :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Trianing today was :-

Shoulders

DB side laterals 3 x 20

Plate Raises 3 x 20

Plate side arcs 3 x 20

Smith Mill Press 3 x 20

Rope pressdowns 3 x 20

Close grip Bench 3 x 20

Single arm cable kick backs 3 x 20

fstd cardio 45 mins walking very fast well more like stomping

pm 45 mins x trainer


----------



## bigbob33

Nice training 

I'm sure everythings going to come together!


----------



## Greyphantom

No fat there T... looking bl00dy good though, nice arms and shoulders and great compact waist... well done...!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

OMFG I am so sore from leg workout, lol Michele the lass in reception asked if i was ok cause i looked like i was gonna pass out fook well if puking werent enough lol

I made sure I stretched in between sets and every exercise i did but hell lordy. Right end of complaining i think you get the picture.

Ill put what i did up in a but gotta have a shower im a tad stinky


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg Session was as follows

Leg extensions 3 x 20 120kg for all laeg extesnions incl partials

partials 3 x 20

Leg press 6 x 20 reps 10 seconds between sets

Leg extensions 3 x 20

partials 3 x 20

squats 3 x 20 @ 55kg

SLDL 4x 20 reps super setted with

Lying leg curls 6 x 20 reps 10 seconds between sets had to keep this to 30kg elsei would have never of finsihed

Walking lunges 20 steps each leg x 3 sets i threw up half way threw this and nearly passed out lol

45 mins fstd

(am gonna try for cardio tonight hope my legs can take it lol it will be 45 mins stomp with the dog )


----------



## Bettyboo

I have lost 1lb this week phiff now 10. 9

cardio all done off to the gym in a bit t do back, then taking kids to the museum cause its free lol


----------



## Beklet

I'm impressed - if I ever puked in the gym I'd never set foot in it again!!! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> I'm impressed - if I ever puked in the gym I'd never set foot in it again!!! :lol:


Hehe, im lucky it was quite quiet yesterday lol 

Hows you hun? x


----------



## Bettyboo

Back today cause this week has been fckd up

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 20 80kg

Assisted chins 3 x 20

Cable rows 3 x 20 75kg

One arm rows 3 x 20 20kg ouch

Reverse Peck deck 30kg 3 x 20

Shrugs 26kg 3x20

PWO cardio 45 mins x trainer

pm cardio 45mins


----------



## Greyphantom

Now thats dedication there T... loads of admiration for you mate... training hard and kicking rear...


----------



## Hobbio

You're looking great in that latest pic, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Now thats dedication there T... loads of admiration for you mate... training hard and kicking rear...


I had to catch up cause i messed up during the week cause of Katies B day with trianing, not with the diet I might add lol



Hobbio said:


> You're looking great in that latest pic, keep it up :thumb:


Many thanks


----------



## MissBC

how long to go babe, your looking alot leaner in your avi x


----------



## Dsahna

Boo

Welldone for spewing Bets,good session:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> how long to go babe, your looking alot leaner in your avi x


Hiya hun, I was watching Nabba on u tube last night and it must have been your area cause i think it was you on stage LoL

Err 5 weeks on Monday fack lol x


----------



## Bettyboo

Took this this afternoon but im not overly impressed grrr


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hun, I was watching Nabba on u tube last night and it must have been your area cause i think it was you on stage LoL
> 
> Err 5 weeks on Monday fack lol x


hahaha really? link?

i was in a blue bikini?


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> hahaha really? link?
> 
> i was in a blue bikini?


I just typed in NABBA 2009 toned on U Tuebe and loads came up i watched a few last night lol  Yeah i think it was you soemone shouted KIWI lol x


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> I just typed in NABBA 2009 toned on U Tuebe and loads came up i watched a few last night lol  Yeah i think it was you soemone shouted KIWI lol x


hmmmmm i only competed in 2010? will go looksie... cant be many kiwis and i THINK that was linny shouting :laugh:


----------



## MissBC

found it lol


----------



## Bettyboo

I inboxed you it hun  x


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe, im lucky it was quite quiet yesterday lol
> 
> Hows you hun? x


Frustrated at injury - back in gym tomorrow to at least do cardio - kill or cure!!!!

Have mental new kitten who just wedged herself into the back of the fridge - VERY warm it is too - wasn't pretty getting her out lol!!!

Only think she's touched all day is milk - not happy about giving her milk particularly, but something is better than nothing.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Frustrated at injury - back in gym tomorrow to at least do cardio - kill or cure!!!!
> 
> Have mental new kitten who just wedged herself into the back of the fridge - VERY warm it is too - wasn't pretty getting her out lol!!!
> 
> Only think she's touched all day is milk - not happy about giving her milk particularly, but something is better than nothing.....


Eeek at stuck behind the fridge :whistling:

Whiskas do kitten milk specially formulated for ickle ones...

i think you should pic whore in everyones journals with ickle kitty pics hehe

Hope your injury gets better soon hun, how did you do it?

xx


----------



## 3752

Tara the pound loss was well earned and the improvements your physique has made is excellent, you are hit with personal life issues (washing machine breaking lol) but still stick to the plan and do not moan you are an inspiration for many.......

there are many guys and women who struggle to diet when all they have to do is look after themselves yet both you and Emma do this whilst being single mums.....

the picture of your back cannot be trusted because your top is squeezing your width in....so any definition is blurred....

i will mail you the plan for the next week tomorrow.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> Tara the pound loss was well earned and the improvements your physique has made is excellent, you are hit with personal life issues (washing machine breaking lol) but still stick to the plan and do not moan you are an inspiration for many.......
> 
> there are many guys and women who struggle to diet when all they have to do is look after themselves yet both you and Emma do this whilst being single mums.....
> 
> the picture of your back cannot be trusted because your top is squeezing your width in....so any definition is blurred....
> 
> i will mail you the plan for the next week tomorrow.....


Many thanks. Oh I think I have abs possibly showing lol


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Eeek at stuck behind the fridge :whistling:
> 
> Whiskas do kitten milk specially formulated for ickle ones...
> 
> i think you should pic whore in everyones journals with ickle kitty pics hehe
> 
> Hope your injury gets better soon hun, how did you do it?
> 
> xx


Was skating in the park, stealth stone got me fell and landed straight on my tailbone :crying:

How on earth do you do pulldowns at more than bodyweight without the bloody bar pulling you out of your seat? :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Was skating in the park, stealth stone got me fell and landed straight on my tailbone :crying:
> 
> Fook sounds painful hun ouch sympathy hugs for ya
> 
> How on earth do you do pulldowns at more than bodyweight without the bloody bar pulling you out of your seat? :laugh:


Err i dunno tbh, i so sorta get flung in an upwards motion when im done lol :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio done went stomping around budshead woods and ernesettle creek with Bolt and dany was on his bike lol Gonna go out for another walk later me thinks take advantage of the dry weather.

Hmm nothing else to report looking forward to new plan for next week from Paul


----------



## 3752

email sent T


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> email sent T


Yum looks good thanks Paul  I get some nuts hehe


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG im sat here sweating frigg, maybe its the clen and eph and taurine jesus its pouring off me


----------



## Hobbio

Eph always makes me sweat like a smackhead with no supplier


----------



## Bettyboo

lol stupid me went and had a soak in radox too in a hot bath


----------



## Hobbio

Yeah, that ain't gonna help the sweats lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hobbio said:


> Yeah, that ain't gonna help the sweats lol


Lol no but it helped my legs n back hehe


----------



## Hobbio

Hehe


----------



## Bettyboo

Right me thinks I had better get some sleep


----------



## Hobbio

Nighty night Bboo


----------



## Beklet

I'm on neither of those lol it must be the weather!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> I'm on neither of those lol it must be the weather!!!


Ahh yeah it is rather humid and thundery. Need a good storm to clear it me thinks. Well kids have gone to woodlands for the day  so I can go gym in peace and train hard


----------



## Bettyboo

Todays training was chest biceps and abs

Statred on the Yohimbine today also - sweaty is not the word for it!

Peck Deck 3 x 20

Inclince chest 3 x 20

Flat Bench 3 x 20

Cable x overs 7 x 20 Ouch

barbell curl 3x 20

Seated DB curl 3 x 20

ABs

Weight leg raises 4x 25

Twist 4 x 50

Side weight things 4x 20 Each side

Upright Crunches 4x 20

Cardio fstd 45 mins

PWO 45 mins


----------



## Greyphantom

Perhaps you should rename yourself to "Sweatyboo"... lmao... oh I do amuse myself... 

Good to see you are still caning it T... cant wait to see the pics from the show and hear how you did... will be there in spirit with ya girl, if not in body... :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Hiya T

Hope all is good from your latest journal entries things seem to be going to plan...great stuff!

Today I am just hungry and I have just trained legs!

Keep going babe you will get results you want....you doing the Plymouth show as well??

I wouldn't mind doing it one year just for the gag.....sorta girl returns to roots thing:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou said:


> Hiya T
> 
> Hope all is good from your latest journal entries things seem to be going to plan...great stuff!
> 
> Today I am just hungry and I have just trained legs!
> 
> Keep going babe you will get results you want....you doing the Plymouth show as well??
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing it one year just for the gag.....sorta girl returns to roots thing:lol: :lol: :lol:


You should come down and stand on stage with me hun on the 26th September, i would be dwarfed by you hehe, would be so cool to stand next to you on stage too 

am canning it like me life depends on it Grey hehe


----------



## Bettyboo

OMFG i just took the dog out for a walk and whilst I was walking him the kids were on their bike and scooter, a maasive bullmastiv x staff terrier jumped up at my daughter and knocked her off onto the floor. I picked her up cause she was crying then teh blady thing looked at me cocked its leg and pi$$eded on me WTF, it was barking like mad so i grbbed me daughter and told her to stand still...fecking thing pi$$ed on me again!! Then its owner cam running up and said oh hes only a pupppy!!! Said i dont feking care its just knocked my daughter over and pi$$ed on me twice he just walked off. Grr Im just gald he didnt bite either of us.


----------



## Bettyboo

Back and rear Delts today, also boxing tonight for cardio


----------



## Dsahna

Close call with the dog betscould've been much worse,tosser should have it leashed:mad:

Hope the little one is okay mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Close call with the dog betscould've been much worse,tosser should have it leashed:mad:
> 
> Hope the little one is okay mate


Yeah shes ok but wouldnt come out with me today when I walked the dog, I think it scared her abit. Mind you it werent nice.

I was ****ed off today at teh gym and turned around and didnt end up training, so will have to go tomorrow and play catch up. Grrr


----------



## Bettyboo

Shoulders and triceps today 

Blasted me shoulders as follows

Side lat raises 3 x 20

Plate raises 3 x 20

Arc plate things 3 x 20 omg failed on the last lot miserably

Shoulder mil press 3 x 20

Close grip bench 3 x 20 felt this

rope press downs 3 x 20

cable kick backs 3 x 20

cardio 40 mins on x trainer PWO

PM boxing for cardio at 18:00


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Shoulders and triceps today
> 
> Blasted me shoulders as follows
> 
> Side lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Plate raises 3 x 20
> 
> Arc plate things 3 x 20 omg failed on the last lot miserably
> 
> Shoulder mil press 3 x 20
> 
> Close grip bench 3 x 20 felt this
> 
> rope press downs 3 x 20
> 
> cable kick backs 3 x 20
> 
> cardio 40 mins on x trainer PWO
> 
> PM boxing for cardio at 18:00


Looks like a good sesh T.....keep on going miss :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Kate how was the V festival, hope you had a good time hun x


----------



## Bettyboo

had some good news today at least the rent that I have been struggling to pay cause im off sick atm has now been agreed to be paid by Housing benefit - bearing in mind its the first time I have ever had to claim since i have worked since I was 16!! Bad news is they wont give me back my savings that I used up to pay it in the meantime to stop me being evicted ffs. its going straight to the housing people ****es me off tbh. Oh well least me and kids have roof over our heads.

Anyway im off to boxing to do cardio in a bit and to de stress  kids are going swimming with me sister - thanks sis


----------



## Greyphantom

Wayhey... good news at last T... ask her if she will take my kids too lol...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Wayhey... good news at last T... ask her if she will take my kids too lol...


Phiff its not often she takes mine and they are her neice n nephew lol so err you might have to wait a while.

Boxing training went well only two of us, worked my **** off tonight did not stop  very sweaty yuk


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm i have some sort of abbage going on - bout frigging time ey.


----------



## Hobbio

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm i have some sort of abbage going on - bout frigging time ey.


Hooray for abbage :thumb:

I'm sure I have some too, hidden under 3 inches of lard


----------



## Bettyboo

Hobbio said:


> Hooray for abbage :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure I have some too, hidden under 3 inches of lard


Im sure its waiting to jump out and make an appearance hun


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm i have some sort of abbage going on - bout frigging time ey.


Hurrah..awesome when that happens T...well done!


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks kate  x


----------



## Guest

a bit off topic interesting tats what do the characters say i can only recognise one ren-person


----------



## Greyphantom

romper stomper said:


> a bit off topic interesting tats what do the characters say i can only recognise one ren-person


Its actually the local chinese restaurants menu choices that Betty uses most often... 

Nice job on the abbage T... keep it going, its all coming together now...


----------



## Guest

> Its actually the local chinese restaurants menu choices that Betty uses most often...


----------



## Guest

Played a joke on a mate once and sent him a letter in Chinese- now where would a person in England take a letter to be translated ??? yes a take away

The letter said something to the effect that their food was crap , he was so ill he will tell everybody about it and tell them never to go there and he contact the health authorities and immigration .

The ***** laughed his head off - mate thought i was a **** !!!


----------



## Hobbio

romper stomper said:


> Played a joke on a mate once and sent him a letter in Chinese- now where would a person in England take a letter to be translated ??? yes a take away
> 
> The letter said something to the effect that their food was crap , he was so ill he will tell everybody about it and tell them never to go there and he contact the health authorities and immigration .
> 
> The ***** laughed his head off - mate thought i was a **** !!!


Ahahaha :lol:

Quality bit, that was mate :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom

romper stomper said:


> Played a joke on a mate once and sent him a letter in Chinese- now where would a person in England take a letter to be translated ??? yes a take away
> 
> The letter said something to the effect that their food was crap , he was so ill he will tell everybody about it and tell them never to go there and he contact the health authorities and immigration .
> 
> The ***** laughed his head off - mate thought i was a **** !!!


I love the ones who get tattoos thinking they are cool when the mean some really rubbish things... one girl posted on a chinese board I go to her wish for a tat, she posted her birth year which happened to be a chicken/rooster but in slang it also means prostitute... no wonder so many chinese laugh when they see westerners with character tats... (mine actually has the correct meaning just to make it clear, translated and wrote them myself... )


----------



## Bettyboo

Im ok cause my tatoo is actually Japanese and not Chinese nar nar, its the seven samurai virtues, the red in the middle translates as "way of the warrier".

Just got back from teh gym will put training on a seperate doofer but im knackered cardio is getting harder , well i didnt expect it to get easier but really felt it today.


----------



## Bettyboo

Back today as follows

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 20

Reverse wide grips 4 x 20

Assisted chins 3 x 20

Cable rows 3 x 20

Deadlifts 3 x 20

One arm rows 3 x 20

Upright rows on machine thing3 x 20

Barbell Rows 3 x 20

PWO cardio 45 mins x trainer

pm cardio 45mins

Shattered today

Ill do shrugs on sat i forgot all about them and reverse peck feck oops :S


----------



## Bettyboo

Im a day out I dont know why phiff. Thought it was friday today. Oh well im caught up anyway so its still leg day tomorrow


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Just got back from teh gym will put training on a seperate doofer but im knackered cardio is getting harder , well i didnt expect it to get easier but really felt it today.


Ohhhh i remember that feeling...just push on thru it!

Think of the stage and standing there in your bikini


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhh i remember that feeling...just push on thru it!
> 
> *Think of the stage and standing there in your bikini *  *[/QU*OTE]
> 
> Fook you trying to scare her to death :lol: :lol: :lol: ...at this moment in time - that thought is a very scary prospect for moi  [i mean meself in the bikini, not T I hasten to add lol]
> 
> T it gets worse :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: but you're strong - so you'll be great :bounce:


----------



## poshbird

Bettyboo said:


> Im ok cause my tatoo is actually Japanese and not Chinese nar nar, its the seven samurai virtues, the red in the middle translates as "way of the warrier".
> 
> Just got back from teh gym will put training on a seperate doofer but im knackered cardio is getting harder , well i didnt expect it to get easier but really felt it today.


Just keep at it hun and you'll get there :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Just finished PM cardio. Phew . thanks peeps  feck i said i werent gonna moan oops


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Lol thanks :whistling: x


----------



## d4ead

Keep going babe from all your nude photos you send me I'm sure your getting their x pmsl.


----------



## Guest

> Im ok cause my tatoo is actually Japanese and not Chinese nar nar


A large error on my behalf - due to the photograph it is not clear and as you well know much of the Japanese written language is derived from Chinese so there are similarities such as the character Person -



> I love the ones who get tattoos thinking they are cool when the mean some really rubbish things... one girl posted on a chinese board I go to her wish for a tat, she posted her birth year which happened to be a chicken/rooster but in slang it also means prostitute... no wonder so many chinese laugh when they see westerners with character tats..


Very true indeed and Chinese is not an exact language and many meanings are simply not translatable and usually are denoted by syllables not letters- last time in uk i saw a tat on a girls shoulder 4 characters- i asked what it said she replied Jane - to which i said it does not - fcuk off you ****er what do you know - ha ha the joke is on her and for ever !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> Keep going babe from all your nude photos you send me I'm sure your getting their x pmsl.


LMFAO :whistling:x


----------



## Bettyboo

Leg Training was as follows Jesus 20 reps hmm interesting can i walk properly can I fook 

Leg extentions 3x20 (kept at 13 plates)

Partials 3 x 20 same weight as above

Leg press 3 x 20 OMFG

back to leg extension repeat as above

Plus partials

Squats 3 x 20 i was nearly dying at this point ahem

SLDL 4 x 20

Supersetted with lying leg curls 3 x 20

walking lunges 3 x 20 each leg

Yesh it hurts lots

am cardio 45 mins x trainer

pm cardio ill do in a bit 45 mins x trainer


----------



## Guest

> Leg Training was as follows Jesus 20 reps hmm interesting can i walk properly can I fook
> 
> Leg extentions 3x20 (kept at 13 plates)
> 
> Partials 3 x 20 same weight as above
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20 OMFG
> 
> back to leg extension repeat as above
> 
> Plus partials
> 
> Squats 3 x 20 i was nearly dying at this point ahem
> 
> SLDL 4 x 20
> 
> Supersetted with lying leg curls 3 x 20
> 
> walking lunges 3 x 20 each leg


i never do that much even when on cycle


----------



## Bettyboo

weight day today chuffed cause i lost 3lb

10.9 down to 10.6


----------



## Bettyboo

romper stomper said:


> i never do that much even when on cycle


Try it you may likey :whistling:


----------



## Guest

if i was training for endurance then i may well but i dont ;o)


----------



## Bettyboo

romper stomper said:


> if i was training for endurance then i may well but i dont ;o)


it shocks the muscles to do it now and then, im not training for endurance either, im training for a comp :whistling:


----------



## Guest

> it shocks the muscles to do it now and then, im not training for endurance either, im training for a comp


well good luck


----------



## Dsahna

Your midsection is flat as fcuk now Taz!


----------



## Bettyboo

Got a bit more to go but getting there its not perfect yet long way to go


----------



## Bettyboo

Hamster said:


> Long way to go??....your only about 3-4 weeks out rnt you? :confused1:
> 
> Im intrigued as to who's told you to train like that too?


Im 4 weeks out Sunday, its a long way in my eyes lots of work for me to do.

My trainer told me to train like that


----------



## Bettyboo

Hamster said:


> Paul Scarb has you doing that kind of training or is he just doing your diet?
> 
> Training is a mixture of both put together mostly from Paul from last time, I tweaked it for this time and Pscarb looked over it and gave thumbs up. That leg routine is only for this week its a shocker for the system it will revert back next week to previous training sessions. Pscarb is doing my diet.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you on stage.


Hmm im dreading it tbh as its a local show and dont know if anyone else is entering the ladies open. I am going for toned NOT trained, fingers crossed.


----------



## TH0R

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm im dreading it tbh as its a local show and dont know if anyone else is entering the ladies open. I am going for *toned NOT trained*, fingers crossed.


Whats the difference BB, btw, time for some pic updates in here:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

tel3563 said:


> Whats the difference BB, btw, time for some pic updates in here:thumbup1:


 :whistling:

:devil2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hamster said:


> Well as long as your happy with your progress and things are on track thats all that counts.


Its what Paul thinks of the progress that counts, what he says goes and will determine whether or not I stand on the stage on the 26th September



tel3563 said:


> Whats the difference BB, btw, time for some pic updates in here:thumbup1:


Toned is a softer look than the trained. Trained is NABBA's version of physique for ladies, but the UKBFF and different federations all interpret this differently. For instance Lou and Linny do trained/physique from this forum, figure lass's on here are Jem, MissBC and I will be toned figure, Zara does UKBFF (correct me if im wrong I think this is bodyfitness???) I think MissBC is doing UKBFF also this year  . Hope this helps


----------



## Bettyboo

I am doing progress pics tonight, but not sure if I am going to be putting them on here. My avi pic I took this morning, so it gives you a rough idea.


----------



## Bettyboo

QUOTE

So if Paul thinks your not good enough he's going to pull you out?

So you will have done months of prep and just pull the plug the day before????

Sorry for all the questions but im just confused as to why someone would go thru all that prep, spend all that money then decide the day before (or whatever) to not do it!!

I'd either question Paul's prep strategy, or your commitment

Cos as far as im aware you have been dieting since begining of year?

I started dieting earlier in the year for NABBA West and i got ill so stopped. Then started again for this comp.

i am not posting up progress pics on here.


----------



## Dsahna

Hamster said:


> As for progress pics, why dont you do one from the front relaxed, as your Avatar picture shows us nothing, then we can see if your on target.


Kudos for honesty


----------



## Bettyboo

This is a relaxed shot in me shorts im not breathing in either (just for the record)! yes i know im a fat heffer it doesnt need to be pointed out to me :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Man you really look top notchers BB. I remember them other pics from a while back where you were doing well but still had a WEE bit of a belly and you thought you would never get rid of it

But

LOOK AT YOU NOW :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

is that you in the AVI too,,... if so WOW................I need to go plunge my pelvic region in some ice LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Man you really look top notchers BB. I remember them other pics from a while back where you were doing well but still had a WEE bit of a belly and you thought you would never get rid of it
> 
> But
> 
> LOOK AT YOU NOW :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> *is that you in the AVI to*o ??


Err no, I copied and pasted that one from tinternet :whistling:

hehe yeah that is me aswell


----------



## Dsahna

I think its about time all this crap talk about being fat should end now bets,just put that new pic against some before you started cutting ffs,I dont even think you look like you have the same bone structure as before mate,you really do look amazing so pack the bs in


----------



## Replicator

Dsahna said:


> I think its about time all this crap talk about being fat should end now bets,just put that new pic against some before you started cutting ffs,I dont even think you look like you have the same bone structure as before mate,you really do look amazing so pack the bs in


Exactly , big bump to this..............be more positive about youself :beer: you look sound as a pound


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> I think its about time all this crap talk about being fat should end now bets,just put that new pic against some before you started cutting ffs,I dont even think you look like you have the same bone structure as before mate,you really do look amazing so pack the bs in


Its just what I see when i look in the mirror no bs, no offence and the judges dont give a feck about what I looked like before or how i got to stage ready, or how much weight I lost etc, all they are interested in is how I look standing on that stage on the day.

Anyway 4 weeks to go yet, so its not finished til the fat lady stands on stage!!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Its just what I see when i look in the mirror no bs.
> 
> Anyway 4 weeks to go yet, so its not finished til the
> 
> *fat* lady stands on stage!!


 :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## chrisj28

Congrats on the changes you have made BB you look like a diffrent person from the starting pics.

I havent read your journal from the start just flicked through really but it goes to show hard work and determination pays off well done.


----------



## Bettyboo

chrisj28 said:


> Congrats on the changes you have made BB you look like a diffrent person from the starting pics.
> 
> I havent read your journal from the start just flicked through really but it goes to show hard work and determination pays off well done.


many thanks, I think that most people who do this go through as many changes and put in as much hard work as each other


----------



## 54und3r5

Just popping in, saw you avatar on some other thread and thought wow!! Looking great betty  Keep it up dude


----------



## Bettyboo

54und3r5 said:


> Just popping in, saw you avatar on some other thread and thought wow!! Looking great betty  Keep it up dude


Many thanks


----------



## Dsahna

Bets mate,do one thing for me and delete your mod shutdown request babe,have a sleep and if you still feel the same in the morning, put it back up,I know things are very hard atm but please dont delete your journal until you've thought it through x

Dan


----------



## DB

Tara, tbh this is an internet forum and being on here entitles you to have opinions about topics and people and vice verser

Catherine is an established competitor so if I was in your position I'd be sucking up as much info & advice from her as possible.

When I run a journal I get 9/10 post blowing smoke up my ass saying i'm going to smash it. It's the 1/10 posts that I pay attention to.

'Baz, I expected you to look tighter from the back for 4 weeks''

''Your elbows are too high for the double bi''

etc

People will never learn if they can not take criticism


----------



## 3752

journal closed as requested......

i will say that Baz is correct about having journals and taking the rough with the smooth when it comes to comments, but people who have been in the game a while and know how to handle the head fukc that comes with stepping onstage need to consider how bad this can be when they offer there opinion to those fragile and new to this game.....


----------

